# [eXtreme-Test] WLP wechseln bei Ivy-Bridge



## der8auer (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*In meiner User-News  von vor 2 Wochen habe ich von der schlechten Wärmeleitpaste unter dem  IHS der Ivy-Bridge CPUs berichtet. Nach vielen Bitten habe ich mich dazu  entschlossen meine CPU zu "opfern" und es selbst auszuprobieren.*​* 

*Mein Ablauf basiert auf dem Test vom PC-Watch: Heatspreader entfernen, Wärmeleitpaste ersetzen und den IHS wieder aufsetzen. Zunächst teste ich mit einem normalen Luftkühler und Prime95. Später mit flüssigem Stickstoff und verschiedenen Benchmarks wie SuperPi und wPrime.

*Schritt 1: Vortesten unter Luft*Setup:
Intel Core i7-3770K
GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H
4 GB G.Skill 2133 9-10-9-28
Scythe Katana 3
Gelid Extreme Wärmeleitpaste
der8auer Fusion rev3​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zunächst habe ich meine CPU auf 4200 MHz übertaktet bei 1,224 Volt und 20 Minuten mit Prime95 auf Stabilität geprüft. Die Temperatur wurde laufend mit CoreTemp überprüft. Gekühlt wird die CPU von einem Scythe Katana 3, welchen ich 3 Mal montiert habe um eine evtl. Fehlmontage auszuschließen. Die Temperatur stieg hierbei auf maximal 83°C an. Core #1 war hier deutlich kühler als die anderen, was aber normal bei Ivy Bridge ist.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Schritt 2: Entfernen des IHS*Im Vergleich zu früheren Core Generationen wurde der IHS nicht mehr mit dem Chip verlötet sondern nur noch mit Wärmeleitpaste verbunden. Dies vereinfacht das Ablösen deutlich und in etwa 5 Minuten ist alles erledigt.
Mit einer Rasierklinge lässt sich der Kleber am Rande des IHS leicht durchtrennen und zum Vorschein kommt der mit WLP bedeckte DIE. Beim Säubern fällt schnell auf, dass die WLP schon komplett getrocknet ist und leicht abbröckelt. Das sollte bei WLP eigentlich nicht der Fall sein.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Schritt 3: Wärmeleitpaste ersetzen*Da mein Fokus auf extreme Overclocking liegt werde ich als Wärmeleitpaste die bewährte GELID Extreme verwenden. Ich bringe in der Mitte einen kleinen Tropfen auf und verstreiche ihn anschließend gleichmäßig.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schritt 4: Heatspreader verkleben*Der Heatspreader schützt nicht nur das Silizium sondern ist auch ein wichtiger Teil der Montage. Aus diesem Grund klebe ich den IHS auch wieder auf das PCB der CPU. Ich habe hierfür handelsübliches Silikon verwendet, da es einen großen Temperaturbereich abdeckt und auch beide Materialien sicher miteinander verbinden kann. Nach dem Zusammenfügen beider Teile habe ich die CPU wieder im Sockel fixiert, um einen guten Anpressdruck für das Verkleben zu haben.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Schritt 5: Erneutes Testen unter Luft*Das Silikon trocknet zwar erst nach über 24h, aber durch das Fixieren im Sockel ist ein erster Test unter Luft kein Problem. Bereits im Idle konnte ich einen Temperaturabfall feststellen, welcher sich unter Last bestätigte. Bei den Kernen 1-3 beträgt der Unterschied etwa 5 Kelvin. Kern 0 hingegen profitiert deutlich vom Wechsel und zeigt eine Differenz von etwa 8-9 Kelvin. Dies dürfte auch der Grund sein weshalb viele 3770K CPUs auch einen deutlich höheren Takt erreichen wenn nur ein Kern aktiv ist.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schritt 6: Testen mit flüssigem Stickstoff*
Zum testen habe ich mich auf den wPrime Benchmark konzentriert. Dieser lastet alle 4 Kerne + HT zu 100% aus und erzeugt die höchste Last und Temperatur. Bei meinem ersten Test konnte ich einen maximalen Takt von 6293 MHz stabil durch den Benchmark bringen. Mehr Spannung half auch nicht mehr, da die Temperatur einfach zu hoch war.​Nach dem Auftragen der neuen Wärmeleitpaste konnte ich den Takt auf 6385 MHz anheben - einem Plus von fast 100 MHz. Bei HWBot reichte dies für den vierten Platz weltweit. Im wPrime 32m war sogar noch etwas mehr Takt drin und ich konnte den 2. Platz weltweit belegen.

[hwbot=2286149]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2286147]submission[/hwbot]​*Fazit:*
Der Test zeigt: selbst aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste senkt die Temperatur unter Last deutlich. Ich empfehle allerdings nur Extremübertaktern den Griff zum Messer. Eine 5-9°C kühlere CPU bringt zwar auch bei 24/7 Betrieb Vorteile, steht aber nicht im Verhältnis zum Risiko und Garantieverlust.​


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2012)

Thema ist online. LN2 Ergebnisse folgen morgen


----------



## der_knoben (22. Mai 2012)

Coole Sache, danke für den Test.

Du weißt nicht zufällig, was Intel zum Festkleben des IHS benutzt, oder?
Wäre eventuell Flüssigmetall eine noch bessere Lösung?
Waren die 5 bzw. 9K Unterschied im Idle oder unter Last nach 20min?


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes how to Roman, bin echt mal auf die Ln2 Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Coole Sache, danke für den Test.
> 
> Du weißt nicht zufällig, was Intel zum Festkleben des IHS benutzt, oder?
> Wäre eventuell Flüssigmetall eine noch bessere Lösung?
> Waren die 5 bzw. 9K Unterschied im Idle oder unter Last nach 20min?


 
Flüssigmetall wird die Temperatur wahrscheinlich noch um einige Grad mehr senken. 

Ich weiß leider nicht was genau das für ein Kleber ist.

5-9K Unterschied beziehen sich auf Last bei Prime95 nach 20 Minuten.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2012)

Jepp ich auch 
Bin gespannt darauf ob danach mehr geht mit allen Kernen 

Mit HT und allen Kernen bricht meiner ja regelrecht ein und wenn da dann mehr geht weiß ich was ich als nächstes mache


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

Schön gemacht. Also der Thread. Ich hab mal aboniert und bin gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickelt!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

Is auch ein Gegentest ohne HS geplant, sprich den Kühler auf den nackten Die aufzusetzen?


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2012)

Nein, das ist mir zu heikel. Will die CPU nicht zerstören


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2012)

Soll aber nach dem was man hört auch nicht sinnvoll sein. Der IHS fungiert unter LN2 als Wärmepuffer, wenn er nicht vorhanden ist, schwanken die Temperaturen unter Last stärker. Bin wirklich gespannt auf den LN2 Test 

PS: Irre ich, oder sind Sandy CPU IHS' auch nur mit WLP verbunden? Ich meine, ich hab auf CB mal sowas gelesen. Müssten sich dann nicht dieselben "Steigerungen" erzielen lassen?


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Sandy skaliert aber nur sehr wenig auf Kälte. Deshalb wird sich das kaum lohnen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2012)

Schon klar. Aber für 24/7 müsste man ja trotzdem was rausholen können.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> PS: Irre ich, oder sind Sandy CPU IHS' auch nur mit WLP verbunden? Ich meine, ich hab auf CB mal sowas gelesen. Müssten sich dann nicht dieselben "Steigerungen" erzielen lassen?




Sandy sollte auch mit WLP sein. _"Core 2 Duo is not soldered, some Nehalems too, Lynnfield too and Sandy Bridge too..."_


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

Für das Projekt möchte ich dir ein großes Lob aussprechen! 
Da gehört viel Zeit, Lust und ein Prozessor für fast 300€ dazu .


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein, das ist mir zu heikel. Will die CPU nicht zerstören


 
Auch bei reiner Luftkühlung (war ja das, was ich meinte)?


----------



## xSunshin3x (22. Mai 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Auch bei reiner Luftkühlung (war ja das, was ich meinte)?


 
Ich denke ihm geht es um den Anpressdruck des Kühlers. 
Denn nun würde der Kühler ja direkt auf den Chip drücken, wo vorher noch die IHS dazwischen war. Und da ist die Gefahr einer Beschädigung wohl etwas höher.

Wobei nebenbei angemerkt: Die Chips der xBox 360 (Prozessor/GPU) haben beide keine IHS und mir ist da noch nie was kaputt gegangen (vernünftige Montage vorrausgesetzt) aber kann jetzt nicht urteilen ob sich das 1 zu 1 auf PC-Hardware übertragen lässt...

Ansonsten wirklich netter Versuch und danke für die Aufopferung deiner CPU


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Mai 2012)

Finde ich auch klasse...toller Test...Danke fürs testen, bin auch mal auf weitere Tests gespannt...
Dann mach das Schätzchen mal "ordentlich kalt".....!
Das die WLP nach dem Köpfen schon so eingetrocknet ist..., ist schon nicht so der Knaller, oder täusche ich mich da..?


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2012)

Klasse Test Roman. 
Cool wär noch ein Custom IHS zum vergleich.


----------



## steinschock (22. Mai 2012)

Respekt

Schön das es so leicht ging und das alles heil geblieben ist.


5-8K unter Luft finde ich recht gut, 
bin mal gespannt ob es auch unter LN2 hilft da geht Ivy ja auch so gut.

Hast du den schon unter LN2 gehabt ?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin so frei und antworte für ihn da er momentan nicht on ist 

der8auer`s CPU Frequency score: 6662.26 mhz with a Core i7 3770K


Aber soviel ich weiß hat er da noch mal zugelegt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Test, vielleicht hol ich mir ja doch noch einen für 24/7, das LN² ist mir leider zu teuer.



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Das die WLP nach dem Köpfen schon so eingetrocknet ist..., ist schon nicht so der Knaller, oder täusche ich mich da..?


 
Wie schon im Test steht ist das ziemlich schlecht.
Gute WLP ist auch nach Jahren noch nicht fest.

Aber dass da gespart wird war mir schon fast klar - denn die Mainboardhersteller machens genauso.
Selbst bei einem teuren REX und einem P5E64 bröckelte mir die ab Werk verwendete WLP nach Abnahme der Kühler entgegen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Mai 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ich denke ihm geht es um den Anpressdruck des Kühlers.
> Denn nun würde der Kühler ja direkt auf den Chip drücken, wo vorher noch die IHS dazwischen war. Und da ist die Gefahr einer Beschädigung wohl etwas höher.


 
Jeder Athlon XP wurde so gekühlt, also ohne HS. Inwiefern sich aber bei neueren Sockeln und dem Anpressdruck verhält (immerhin liegt der DIE tiefer als der HS) und ob das mit Wakü besser ist, weiß ich grad nicht.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Es gab auch eine Menge Athlon XPs mit ausgebrochenen Ecken 

Das Problem ist der relativ große Pot verglichen mit dem kleinen Chip. Sollte er bei der Montage nur ganz leicht kippen wars das mit der CPU.


----------



## geo8010 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ohne HS würdeset du die DIE nicht zerstören, denk an GPU's (alle aktuellen AMD und Nvidea) und älter CPU's (mir fällt gerade nur Athlon ein), beide haben/hatten keinen HS.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Grundsätzlich nicht aber das Risiko ist einfach da. Außerdem ist der IHS ein wichtiger Teil der Montage im Sockel. Ohne IHS sitzt der Chip tiefer als der umliegende Rahmen. Ein Pot könnte ich also gar nicht verwenden bzw. ich bräuchte eine Spezialanfertigung.


----------



## Tiz92 (23. Mai 2012)

Sehr toller Test!! 

Ich finde es von Intel einfach nicht gut was sie da machen. Keine Ahnung wieso sie das nicht gleich wie bei Sandy machen und somit auch ein viel besseres Bild von sich abgeben.


----------



## geo8010 (23. Mai 2012)

Das mit der Montage habe ich ganz vergessen. Bei Intel braucht ma ja den HS.
Nur so als Idee. Ich kann mich erinnern das ich bei meinem letzten Intel-System dien Halterund entfernt habe und die CPU direkt mit dem Kühler befestigt. jedoch is da net so ohne, verrutschen und so Sachen. Einmal montiert waren die temps wesentlich besser.


----------



## Koksi (23. Mai 2012)

Toller Test  Respekt an deine Opferbereitschaft 

Mal eine Frage wegen der WLP: Kann das noch schlimmer werden? Wenn die WLP jetzt schon so aussieht kann es passieren das in ein paar Monaten/Jahren die Cpu's ein Fall für den Müll sind weil die Dinger sich selber Grillen?


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Nein verschlimmern sollte sich das nicht. Mehr als trockenen kann die WLP nicht und ich gehe davon aus, dass alle CPUs unter dem IHS so aussehen.

Ich habe auch eine (unbestätigte!) Aussage vorliegen, dass Intel in einem neuen Stepping den IHS wieder verlöten will.


----------



## twentythree (23. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein verschlimmern sollte sich das nicht. Mehr als trockenen kann die WLP nicht und ich gehe davon aus, dass alle CPUs unter dem IHS so aussehen.
> 
> Ich habe auch eine (unbestätigte!) Aussage vorliegen, dass Intel in einem neuen Stepping den IHS wieder verlöten will.


 
Hm, da darf man gespannt sein, wär auf jeden Fall ne Top Aktion ...

Wie siehst du eig. das Risiko beim Trennen von IHS und DIE?
Also würdest dus jetzt jemanden empfehlen/ausreden, der nicht soviel Erfahrung wie du hat?

In deinem Test sah das ja nicht unbedingt gefährlich aus - solange man nicht mit der Rasierklinge abrutscht 

_Auf jeden Fall super Test, danke dafür!_


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Ist ziemlich einfach. Man muss sich nur die Zeit nehmen und vorsichtig den Kleber durchschneiden. Vorallem nicht zu tief schneiden. Ansonsten kann eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Combi (23. Mai 2012)

deine beiträge sind echt gut...freu mich auf jeden neuen^^

den header entfernen,im kalten zustand,oder nach betrieb?!
die klebereste an der cpu...hast du die auch mit der klinge runtergekratzt?
oder mit dem finger gerieben?
die sah am ende ja schön sauber aus...
denke mir,einmal klinge verkantet,wars das...deshalb meine frage...


----------



## Krautmaster (23. Mai 2012)

wieso kein Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro?

Aber schon mal danke für den Test. Liquid Metal wäre ein muss.

Ich würde mal meinen HeatKiller 3.0 CU direkt auf die DIE pressen. Ich liebäugle mit einem Systemwechsel aber der 990X ist da wo ich ihn ausreize, x264, nunmal schneller.


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Mai 2012)

Naja Liquid Metal leitet und das ist auf dem Die wohl eher schlecht.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Mai 2012)

Dieser derachtauer ist doch abartig 

Da quatschen wir nach der EOS noch etwas, dass er das irgendwann gerne mal ausprobieren würde, aber grad keine CPU hat die er opfern möchte etc. Und ich denk mir: "mhm, in nen paar Wochen könnte es durchaus sein, dass er das durchzieht". 

Und dann macht der das 2 Tage später?! 

Super Aktion Roman 

Welche CPU hast du jetzt eigentlich riskiert?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Mai 2012)

Ganz ohne IHS war auch früher schon sehr förderlich für viele Probleme 

Guckt doch mal auf DAU-Alarm und zählt die toten CPUs durch beschädigten die.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Mai 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Naja Liquid Metal leitet und das ist auf dem Die wohl eher schlecht.


 
Ok, und ein Metall-HS leitet nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sandy sollte auch mit WLP sein. _"Core 2 Duo is not soldered, some Nehalems too, Lynnfield too and Sandy Bridge too..."_



Die größeren Core2s (65 nm Duos und bei den 45 nm zumindest die Quads) waren iirc alle gelötet, die Trennung geht da eher nach Klasse denn nach Generation (die Angabe "some Nehalems too, Lynnfield too" macht in dem Zusammenhang übrigens gar keinen Sinn. Lynnfield ist Nehalem und neben Bloomfield - der komplett verlötet wurde - der einzige Desktop-Nehalem. Also entweder waren sies alle, oder einige Lynnfield nicht. Afaik auf So1156 aber nur die Clarkdales nicht)




der8auer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich nicht aber das Risiko ist einfach da. Außerdem ist der IHS ein wichtiger Teil der Montage im Sockel. Ohne IHS sitzt der Chip tiefer als der umliegende Rahmen. Ein Pot könnte ich also gar nicht verwenden bzw. ich bräuchte eine Spezialanfertigung.



Den Rahmen kann man recht einfach entfernen und die seitliche Führung der CPU übernimmt der Sockel selbst. Ob deine Pots den nötigen Anpressdruck generieren wäre eine andere Frage - Intel scheint da schon wieder hochgegangen zu sein, mittlerweile liegt die ILM-Obergrenze bei satten 600 N und selbst die 317 N Minimum sind nicht von schlechten Eltern.




der8auer schrieb:


> Ist ziemlich einfach. Man muss sich nur die Zeit nehmen und vorsichtig den Kleber durchschneiden. Vorallem nicht zu tief schneiden. Ansonsten kann eigentlich nichts passieren.


 
Netterweise verzichtet Intel ja diesmal auch auf Bauteilchen auf der Substratoberseite


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ok, und ein Metall-HS leitet nicht?


 
Vielleicht habe ich wirklich nur Müll erzählt, aber ich stelle mir Flüssigmetall in etwa so verherrend vor wie Wasser. Flüssige Materialien gelangen überall hin und könnten somit eher Leitungen auf dem Die überbrücken als es ein IHS oder ein Kühler tun könnte.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Mai 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich wirklich nur Müll erzählt, aber ich stelle mir Flüssigmetall in etwa so verherrend vor wie Wasser. Flüssige Materialien gelangen überall hin und könnten somit eher Leitungen auf dem Die überbrücken als es ein IHS oder ein Kühler tun könnte.


 
Das Lot, was im Normalfall verwendet wird, könnte dir aber genau so überall hin kriechen.
Ich denke da sollte nichts passieren wenn du Flüssigmetal verwendest.

Mein 3770k kommt am Freitag vlt zestöre ich ja auch mal meine Garantie und probiere mal ob ich meine H70 direkt auf den Die gepackt bekomme  

MfG


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> deine beiträge sind echt gut...freu mich auf jeden neuen^^
> 
> den header entfernen,im kalten zustand,oder nach betrieb?!
> die klebereste an der cpu...hast du die auch mit der klinge runtergekratzt?
> ...



Danke 

Im kalten Zustand. Der Kleber den Intel verwendet scheint sehr kälte- und hitzebeständig zu sein.

Ich habe das einfach mit einem Cutter-Messer runtergekrazt. Mit dem Finger geht da nicht viel, da der Kleber wirklich von guter Qualität ist. So schnell geht da nichts kaputt. So extrem empfindlich sind die CPUs ja dann auch nicht 




Krautmaster schrieb:


> wieso kein Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro?
> 
> Aber schon mal danke für den Test. Liquid Metal wäre ein muss.
> 
> Ich würde mal meinen HeatKiller 3.0 CU direkt auf die DIE pressen. Ich liebäugle mit einem Systemwechsel aber der 990X ist da wo ich ihn ausreize, x264, nunmal schneller.


 
Naja ich hatte keines hier und ich weiß auch nicht wie gut sich das Zeug unter Kälte verhält, da ich primär Extreme-Overclocking betreiben möchte (wie immer )




Professor Frink schrieb:


> Dieser derachtauer ist doch abartig
> 
> Da quatschen wir nach der EOS noch etwas, dass er das irgendwann gerne mal ausprobieren würde, aber grad keine CPU hat die er opfern möchte etc. Und ich denk mir: "mhm, in nen paar Wochen könnte es durchaus sein, dass er das durchzieht".
> 
> ...



Ja was solls irgendwer muss es ja mal testen  Ist meine ganz normale retail CPU die ich vor 3 Wochen gekauft habe. Meine ES CPUs will ich dafür nicht verwenden. Weiß nicht ob ich die in ferner Zukunft mal zurückgeben muss oder so


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Mai 2012)

Da keine Widerstände oben auf dem Träger sitzen (z.B. rund um den Die) sollte Flüssigmetall-Paste wirklich kein Problem sein. Es spricht aber auch nichts dafür. Gerade im Extreme-OC Bereich hat sich die Gelid Extreme nämlich sehr bewährt, vor allem auf Grafikkarten, aber auch auf CPUs, da sie auch bei den sehr tiefen Temperaturen noch zuverlässig funktioniert.

@der8auer: Jetzt hör schon auf hier zu posten und mach das Ding kalt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte keines hier und ich weiß auch nicht wie gut sich das Zeug unter Kälte verhält, da ich primär Extreme-Overclocking betreiben möchte (wie immer )



Unterhalb von iirc -10 °C (ggf. auch früher) sollte Liquid Pro fest werden. De facto sind Kühler/IHS und DIE dann verlötet, solange bis man sie wieder über die Schmelztemperatur des "Lot"es aufwärmt (also z.B. auf Raumtemperatur). Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wieviel relative Bewegung von DIE und Kühler/IHS Wärmeleitpaste beim Extrem-OC kompensieren muss.


----------



## Bufu Oo (23. Mai 2012)

Erstma Respekt für das Entfernen. 
Das der Temperaturunterschied doch so relativ stark ausfällt ist schon enorm.
Mich würde aber eher mal interessieren was Intel da in Zukunft plant gegen zu machen. 
Umtauschaktion halte ich für ausgeschlossen, wobei ich sie jedoch begrüßen würde.

Mir sind bei meiner CPU selbst bei Standardtakt (inkl. HT+Turbo) schon hohe Temperaturen (Prime ~65-70°C) aufgefallen und der IFX-14 ist jetzt nicht grad der schlechteste LuKühler.
Aufgrund dieser Tatsachen fahre ich im Augenblick noch undervoltet da ich gerne ein kühles 24/7 System bevorzuge.
Muss ich wohl auf die WaKü warten bis zum alltagstauglichen OC


----------



## nascar4444 (23. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine (unbestätigte!) Aussage vorliegen, dass Intel in einem neuen Stepping den IHS wieder verlöten will.



das wäre schön... also lieber doch noch warten... schaden kann es ja nicht...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Mai 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Das Lot, was im Normalfall verwendet wird, könnte dir aber genau so überall hin kriechen.
> Ich denke da sollte nichts passieren wenn du Flüssigmetal verwendest.
> 
> Mein 3770k kommt am Freitag vlt zestöre ich ja auch mal meine Garantie und probiere mal ob ich meine H70 direkt auf den Die gepackt bekomme
> ...



Dann darfst du auch die Garantie vom Board abtreten und den Sockel zerstören, sonst liegt dein Kühler nur auf der Halterung weil der DIE tiefer liegt  

Lass es lieber, selbst 10° Unterschied bringens nicht, dafür seine Garantie vom Board und CPU zu killen. Als wenn du jemand in den Kritischen 80-90° Bereich kommen würdest, wo die CPU anfängt zu throtteln  

Kauf dir lieber mal ne richtige Wakü


----------



## Airboume (23. Mai 2012)

Hmm
Erstmal sehr gelungener Test! Hilft mir, vorallem, weil ich diesem Forum eher traue als woanders^^
Habe vor nem Monat nen Test gesehen, wo kein Unterschied bei rausgekommen ist.....
Also auf Ivy setzen und die hohen Temps in Anspruch nehmen und eventuell die 5Ghz Grenze nicht erreichen, oder
als nicht soo Erfahrener relativ viel riskieren?
Wie hoch ist die Gefahr, dass man den Die ausquetscht? ;D
Mit Wakü versteht sich


----------



## CeresPK (23. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dann darfst du auch die Garantie vom Board abtreten und den Sockel zerstören, sonst liegt dein Kühler nur auf der Halterung weil der DIE tiefer liegt
> 
> Lass es lieber, selbst 10° Unterschied bringens nicht, dafür seine Garantie vom Board und CPU zu killen. Als wenn du jemand in den Kritischen 80-90° Bereich kommen würdest, wo die CPU anfängt zu throtteln
> 
> Kauf dir lieber mal ne richtige Wakü


 
Das schreibt der der seinen i5 750 nach gefühlten 2 Tagen erstmal schön abgeschliffen hat


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es, Die und IHS zu verlöten? Silberlot sollte die Wärme doch noch besser leiten als Liquid Pro?


----------



## CeresPK (23. Mai 2012)

Moin

Und wie stellst du das als Privatman an?
Lot auf den Die, CPU und HS in den Ofen und warten bis das Lot flüssig wird?
Um dann den HS mit Kochtopflappen auf die CPU zu pressen?

Ich denke nicht das das möglich ist ohne größere Lufteinschlüsse im Lot, und ohne der CPU all zu hohe Temperaturen auszusetzen!?!

Problem ist dort meiner Meinung eben das du nicht direkt an die Fläche rankommst 

MfG


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Bin fast fertig mit den Tests 

Kurzes Zwischenergebnis für euch  Muss aber noch mal testen, dann gibts den Rest.

[hwbot=2286104]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Mai 2012)

Schicker Score, aber du musst uns schon sagen, was die CPU vorher gemacht hat.

Wäre es eigentlich theoretisch möglich einen dünnen Tempfühler ins Silikon unter dem IHS einzukleben? So hätte man deutlich realistischere Temperaturen.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Ja wenn ich noch etwas vom IHS wegfeilen würde schon. Interessante Idee.

Vorher hatte ich 6662 MHz validiert. TrueMonkey hats auf Seite zwei schon gepostet.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Mai 2012)

Ah okay, überlesen.

Wenn du es für realisierbar hälst wärs echt cool wenn du das mal ausprobierst. Ist bestimmt mal sehr interessant zu erfahren was es zwischen Potboden und Temperatur unter dem Die für eine Diskrepanz gibt. Bisher kann man die ja quasi nur schätzen.

Und grade falls der Pot mal nicht perfekt aufliegt wäre die reale Temperatur unter dem IHS sehr interessant um es zu erkennen bevor man die Spannung hochjagt.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2012)

Wot... Platz elf ....dann bin ich ja auf 13 abgerutscht 

Ich glaub ich such schon mal eine Rasierklinge


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Mai 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Das schreibt der der seinen i5 750 nach gefühlten 2 Tagen erstmal schön abgeschliffen hat


 
Es war am ersten Tag, direkt nach dem Funktionscheck


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2012)

Ergebnisse sind online  Es hat sich gelohnt! Siehe erstes Posting ganz unten 

[hwbot=2286149]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2286147]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2012)

top

Damit ist meine Endscheidung gefallen


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Mai 2012)

Du hast mit einem verdammten Score fast genausoviele Globals geholt wie ich insgesamt Punkte habe? 

Sei blos froh dass ich es dir gönne


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch zu Platz 13 Roman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (23. Mai 2012)

nun noch schleifen und vll wlp durch lot tauschen


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine (unbestätigte!) Aussage vorliegen, dass Intel in einem neuen Stepping den IHS wieder verlöten will.


 
Weißt du das genau oder ist das nur eine Annahme die jemand macht und die du übernimmst?


----------



## Ü50 (23. Mai 2012)

@Roman, Massmann hatte bei der EOS einen ganz dünnen Fühler.

Werde meinen auch köpfen, der war sowieso ein Krüppel. Ich lege einen Pfennig als Ausgleich zwischen Chip und SS, ist bestimmt hifreich


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Mai 2012)

Wow, vor allem der Abstand zur #2 in Deutschland wird immer heftiger 

Du gehts ja schön ab in letzter Zeit.


----------



## steinschock (23. Mai 2012)

Schön das dein Mut beloht wurde. 


Die Aussagen von 20K, dann 0K waren einfach unglaubwürdig.
Jetzt hat man mit HW-bot auch objektive Werte.

Schade das du keine Max Werte unter Luft/Wasser vorher/nacher hast,
würde viele interessieren.

@  True Monkey 

Du weißt was du zu tun hast


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Mai 2012)

@True: Na dann los  Falls du keine Rasierklinge findest, Klinge vom Cutter tuts auch, wenn sie scharf ist. Ist zwar etwas dicker, aber wenn man unten ansetzt gehts.

Zu dem Test: Wow. Das ist ja ein Ding. 180 Globals aus zwei Ergebnissen... das spricht für sich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Und wie stellst du das als Privatman an?
> Lot auf den Die, CPU und HS in den Ofen und warten bis das Lot flüssig wird?
> ...



Das nicht-rankommen wäre kein ganz großes Problem, wenn man das richtige Lot und eine sehr exakt steuerbare Wärmequelle hätte:
Lot in IHS, auf exakt Schmelztemperatur des Lotes erhitzen, CPU drauflegen, n bissl warten damit eben keine Luft drin ist, abschalten und abkühlen lassen. Aber so niedrig schmelzende Lote gibts nicht überall und die maximal akzeptable Temperatur liegt halt nicht sehr hoch, da muss man wirklich exakt treffen. (hat halt seinen Grund, warum Intel den Aufwand gerne einspart - es ist welcher)




True Monkey schrieb:


> Wot... Platz elf ....dann bin ich ja auf 13 abgerutscht
> 
> Ich glaub ich such schon mal eine Rasierklinge


 
Keine Suizide bitte.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Suizide bitte.


 
Ich geh mal ganz frech davon aus, dass er damit nur Ivy-Blut vergießen möchte, nicht sein eigenes 

(Oder hab ich da hauchfeine Ironie von ruyven überlesen?)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2012)

Du hast einen kompletten Smilie überlesen 
(zugegebenermaßen fällt mir gerade auf: Unglückliche Wechselwirkung mit meinem Avatar)


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2012)

Danke Jungs 



!_!Mr.Q!_! schrieb:


> nun noch schleifen und vll wlp durch lot tauschen


 
Schleifen habe ich schon überlegt. Mache ich evtl. noch.


----------



## blackbolt (24. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke Jungs
> 
> 
> 
> Schleifen habe ich schon überlegt. Mache ich evtl. noch.


 
roman, roman das nen ich mal im grossen stil abgeräumt
ich will im wprime aber noch die 0,002 weniger sehen damit der andre mal in seine schranken verwiesen wird
gogogo roman die top 10 sind nicht mehr weit


----------



## Mitchpuken (24. Mai 2012)

Schöner Test 

Wenn schon beim Test klar ist, dass die von Intel verwendete Paste am Bröckeln ist, dann Frage ich mich, wie sieht das erst nach 1-2 Jahren gehobenem OC aus  Muss doch immer schlechter werden und die Temps immer höher. Wird ja fast zum Sicherheitsrisiko!


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2012)

Danke 

Naja viel schlechter kann die Paste nicht mehr werden  Das hätte Intel aber wirklich besser machen können.


----------



## Christian7185 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle.......

Hoffe bin hier richtig!?  Wollte mal eure Empfehlung, Vorfallem Köpfen oder nicht.
Habe nen k3770 unter einer Corsair h100 ( am radi sind 4 Lüfter und er ist außerhalb des gehäuses montiert ).Meine CPU läuft 4300mhz bei idle 1,224v und Last 1,189v ausgelesen mit CPU-z.
Meine temps liegen bei guten 70grad im battelfield 3 und prime 87grad. Ausgelesen mit coretemp, HWMonitor und Aida. Habe jetzt schon mehrmals die WLp getauscht ( AS5, MX2 und MX4 ) ohne Erfolg, habe immer in etwa die gleichen temps. Sollte ich versuchen meine CPU zu Köpfen oder eine richtige Wasserkühlung kaufen.......? 
Um gleich Probleme mit dem Luftstrom im Rechner auszuschließen, vorher hatte ich einen AMD t1100 bei 4000 MHz und 1,45 v und der blieb mit 50grad find ich kalt. Gewechselt wurde jetzt nur Board und CPU, alles andere ist gleich und die temps sind finde ich jetzt zu hoch. Habe jetzt nee Raumtemperatur von 25 grad, diese steigt aber im Sommer nochmal etwa um 10 grad ( Dachgeschoss Wohnung ).


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Mai 2012)

Also köpfen solltest du wirklich nur als etwas finanzstärkerer Extremübertakter!
Die paar Grad bringen dir als Wasser oder Luftkühler absolut nix und du verlierst definitiv die Garantie von nem 300€ Prozessor.
Wenn dir die Temperaturen zu hoch sind, kauf dir lieber ne bessere Kühlung.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Mai 2012)

Senk den Takt lieber etwas ab auf z.B. 4GHz und geh mit der Spannung villt noch etwas runter, dann sollten auch die Temps besser werden.
Das Leistungsplus was du zu 4,3GHz auf der Strecke lässt, wirst du in Games nicht merken.
Damit solltest du aber die Temps in Griff bekommen, da die IVY`s wohl ab 4GHz nochmal nen Tempschub bekommen.

PS: Hilft das immer noch nichts kannst du immer noch über ne dicke Wakü nachdenken. 

MFG


----------



## shannes (25. Mai 2012)

hab auch den 3770K auf 4,3GHz. brauche aber nur 1,175V. bekomme max 80°C (CoreTemp) bei Prime. kühle mit nem nh-d14, aber nur der 140er-Lüfter montiert @ 500rpm, in nem gedämmten Gehäuse. dazu zwei gehäuselüfte @ 500rpm.
deine 87°C wären mir auch zuviel. kannst du nicht mit der vCore ein bissl runter? wird dein i7 da wirklich gleich instabil? wenn nicht, dann senke den takt und dabei dann die spannung - so würde ich's machen. bei 87°C könnt ich nicht beruhigt schlafen. Ob dir ne bessere WaKü was bringt, kA. Dachte immer die Kompakt-Wakü sind stärker als jede LuKü.


----------



## Christian7185 (25. Mai 2012)

Ok danke in dem fall. da ich Spaß am Schrauben und basteln habe, kaufe ich mir nee richtige wakü!  
Wenns dann dem ivy immer noch so warm ums Herz ist Senke ich den Takt.
Garantie habe ich doch durch oc meines Wissens eh nicht mehr. Aber ist halt schon ein heißes Unterfangen die Intel Paste zu tauschen. Nee richtige wakü, sagen wir mal bis 400 Euro sollte mir ja dann die temps schonnochmal ein Stück senken......


----------



## steinschock (25. Mai 2012)

Mach zuerst mal LLC (LoadLine Cal.. ) aktiv 50/100% 

Bei dem Vdrop kann das MB ja eigentlich nur GByte sein 

Mit LLC dann den Vcore möglicht niedrig @ Prime/IntelBurn testen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2012)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wenn schon beim Test klar ist, dass die von Intel verwendete Paste am Bröckeln ist, dann Frage ich mich, wie sieht das erst nach 1-2 Jahren gehobenem OC aus  Muss doch immer schlechter werden und die Temps immer höher. Wird ja fast zum Sicherheitsrisiko!


 
Trocken ist trocken - und eigentlich fast egal, wenn man nicht mit extremen Temperaturspannen arbeitet. Wärmeleitpaste muss flüssig sein, damit sie sich anpassen kann, danach hängt es stark von der Paste ab, ob die Flüssigkeit auch für die Wärmeleitung als solche von Bedeutung ist oder ob sie ein reines Trägermaterial war. Da gibt es noch weitaus mehr Pasten, die nach relativ kurzer Zeit fest werden, aber weiterhin gut leiten - und unterm IHS kann es einem auch die Klebewirkung egal sein, die zwischen CPU und Kühler (spätestens aber beim Reinigen) stört.


----------



## Christian7185 (25. Mai 2012)

Also habe LLC  auf 25%. Habe aber gelesen das mehrere Sandys mit LLC gestorben sind. LLC habe ich immer mit Vorsicht genossen, da ich ja theoretisch keine spannungsspitzen haben möchte die nach zwei Wochen die Ivy CPU killen. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.
Damit ihr wisst was bei mir verbaut ist. MB Asus Maximus V Gene, intel i7 k3770, Corsair Netzteil H 750, Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 Cl9, HD 7970Sapphire Reference ( Stock Traktaten bei 1,037v unter last 62gard ), Kühler Corsair H100, Festplatte Western Digital 3,5zoll 650 gb, Gehäuse Aerocool QS 202, alle Lüfter im pc von bequit 2x140mm 5x120mm, Lüfter am radi wurden mit Filz zu den lamellen abgedichtet, damit sie die ganze Luft durchbekommen obwohl ich 4 Lüfter dann habe. Der Radi ist nach mehreren Stunden basteln oben im Gehäuse montiert. Luftstrom habe ich auch alle Varianten durchprobiert. Beste temps, oben raus, hinten rein, vorne rein und am hinteren Deckel bei der Backplatte auch raus.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Mai 2012)

Bspw. du möchtest deinen 3770K auf 1,25V Last bringen. Dann kannst du entweder ~1,3V ohne LLC einstellen und die Spannung fällt unter Last so weit ab, oder du stellst 1,25-1,27V ein und aktivierst die LLC. Spannungsspitzen hast du dadurch eigentlich nicht. Trotzdem solltest du es nicht aktivieren, wenn du temperaturtechnisch wirklich schon am Limit agierst, aber das macht eigentlich erst 5° vor Notabschaltung was aus. Im Grunde spricht nichts dagegen, und dass Sandys oder Ivys durch LLC sterben, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Vielleicht sind sie auch gestorben, weil der Besitzer an dem Tag unter ner Leiter durchgegangen ist. Wer weiß?


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2012)

Das mit LLC versteh ich generell auch nicht.

Laut Intel ist das seit Nehalem verboten,
aber einige MB brauchen es halt besonders mit OC.

Teste mal LLC 50/100% @ 1.2V , btw so ein Vdrop ist auch nicht vorgesehen.
Bei Ivy ist das wichtigste so wenig Vcore wie möglich.

Das LLC nicht zuträglich ist, ist bekannt.
Von defekten bei Sandy weiß ich nichts,
da im Forum sehr viele OC + Sandy + GByte, Asus MB haben sollte das aufgefallen sein.


----------



## sn@ke (26. Mai 2012)

Klasse Test Roman


----------



## shannes (26. Mai 2012)

nur mal so, btw. ..
du hast nur geile komponenten verbaut, jedoch keine ssd. hast vergessen die aufzuzählen oder verzichtest absichtlich auf deren einsatz? 



Christian7185 schrieb:


> Damit ihr wisst was bei mir verbaut ist. MB Asus Maximus V Gene, intel i7 k3770, Corsair Netzteil H 750, Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 Cl9, HD 7970Sapphire Reference ( Stock Traktaten bei 1,037v unter last 62gard ), Kühler Corsair H100, Festplatte Western Digital 3,5zoll 650 gb, Gehäuse Aerocool QS 202, alle Lüfter im pc von bequit 2x140mm 5x120mm, Lüfter am radi wurden mit Filz zu den lamellen abgedichtet, damit sie die ganze Luft durchbekommen obwohl ich 4 Lüfter dann habe. Der Radi ist nach mehreren Stunden basteln oben im Gehäuse montiert. Luftstrom habe ich auch alle Varianten durchprobiert. Beste temps, oben raus, hinten rein, vorne rein und am hinteren Deckel bei der Backplatte auch raus.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Test und die Anleitung. Super gemacht.


----------



## teurorist (26. Mai 2012)

tja ne geile multicore cpu wo du hast kannst du mal max am3 testen in absehbarer zeit mit allen kernen ?

Mit meiner auch machen und schauen ob ich über 6660 32m laufen lassen kann wäre ja zu geil wenn dann 6.7 gingen


----------



## Christian7185 (27. Mai 2012)

shannes schrieb:


> nur mal so, btw. ..
> du hast nur geile komponenten verbaut, jedoch keine ssd. hast vergessen die aufzuzählen oder verzichtest absichtlich auf deren einsatz?


 

Nee habe ich nicht vergessen. Habe keine verbaut, weil wenn dann möchte ich nur noch SSD und auf die HDD verzichten und das kostet doch ein Bissl.
Rüste immer Stück für Stück auf. Kommt aber in den nächsten drei Monaten aufjedenfall dazu, der Wunschettel von mir ist größer wie das vorhandene MonatsBudget............. bin leider nur Hausmann  , da Meine Frau 45h in der Woche schafft und ich auf meinen Sohneman aufpass..........


----------



## shannes (29. Mai 2012)

Hausmann ist doch top!
Wenn man nur ne SSD hat, ist das geil. Hab das grad so aufgebaut. Jedoch nur 120GB und das reicht eigentlich für alle Daten nicht, die dann auf nem anderen Rechner schlummern. Dadurch sind die Daten deutlich schlechter zugänglich. Eine große HDD in den leisen Rechner einzubauen wird noch ne Überwindung. Wir aber auch noch kommen, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab und mich um die Daten kümmern kann. Sprich die Daten dann auch brauche ...
Kann dir aber so ne "kleine" System-SSD nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Bekommt man nun ja die 120er Modelle auch schon gut unter 100€.


----------



## dispatcher7007 (5. Juni 2012)

Zunächst mal Gratulation!

Wegen dieses Themas hab ich mich hier angemeldet, weil ich noch ein paar fragen hab.

1) Ich habe Zugriff auf alle Hardware die ich zum selbst verlöten des IHS brauchen würde, nur... wie warm darf denn das die werden? Abhängig von der Temperatur würde ich mir dann ein Lot raussuchen. Gibt es ja bis 75° Schmelztemperatur...

2) Woher kommt diese Aussage, das zukünftige Ivys wieder verlötet werden sollen? Wenn das mehr als Gerüchte sind, warte ich noch, denn den Aufwand muss ich mir selber nicht geben!

BTW: Liquidmetal härtet auch aus, und ist im Einsatzfall auch nicht mehr flüssig. Das Zeug bildet langsam eine Legierung mit Kupfer, und lötet den Kühler quasi langsam, und "kalt" fest. Ist nicht ganz korrekt, aber der Übergang hat nachher Eigenschaften einer Lötstelle. Das Metal Pad (das ich selbst sehr begeistert einsetze, wenn auch nicht zum Extrem-OC) wird nur kurz beim "burn-in" flüssig. Wenn ich das machen würde, würde ich das Metal pad nehmen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2012)

dispatcher7007 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Woher kommt diese Aussage, das zukünftige Ivys wieder verlötet werden sollen? Wenn das mehr als Gerüchte sind, warte ich noch, denn den Aufwand muss ich mir selber nicht geben



Gerüchte, mehr nicht. Denk ma logisch, was für nen Grund hätte Intel denn, die Produktion umzustellen und auf teurere Paste oder gar Lot umzusteigen? Massiven Druck durch AMD? Muhaaa  Die CPU läuf innerhalb ihrer Spezifikation genauso wie sie soll. Da wird nix geändert.

Wenn ich mich mal bissel ausem Fenster lehnen darf, dann würde ich die Prognose abgeben, das Haswell auch nicht verlötet sein wird. Intel kann es sich leisten, billig zu produzieren. Monopol halt.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2012)

Hi 

Zu 1.: 
Kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen. Knackpunkt dürften die Bauteile an der Unterseite des CPU PCBs sein. Diese werden ja auch aufgelötet und bei zu hoher Temperatur werden diese sich wieder ablösen.

Zu 2.:
Das kommt von einem Intel Mitarbeiter bei einem Gespräch mit HWBot. Ist allerdings trotzdem eine inoffizielle Aussage und ich hab absolut keine Ahnung ob das in Zukunft auch wirklich so gemacht wird.

Generell würde ich dir nicht raten den IHS zu verlöten. Der Aufwand ist zu groß mit der Chance, dass du deine CPU zerstörst. Da ist Liquid Metal die bessere Alternative.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2012)

Was für eine Paste soll ich nehmen ? 
Empfehlung ?


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2012)

Gelid Extreme für extreme OC.

Ich warne aber davor das nachzumachen. Bei HWBot haben einige auch ihre CPU geköpft und das Ergebnis war danach schlechter als vorher.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2012)

Ah .....das wollte ich gerade nicht hören 

Ich dachte beim Freeocen treffen könnte ich so mein Ergebniss der EOS verbessern.
Bei dir sah es danach doch aus  

na ja fast 

Aber was nun ....ich könnte ja mal meine auf dem asus testen vllt geht sie da ja besser.
Auf dem Asus kann ich doch mehr wie 1,9v geben oder ?


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Gigabyte board auch  Brauchst nur das S2, S3 oder S4 BIOS.

Jo bei mir gings. Die CPU ist aber tot und ich weiß nicht warum  Deshalb empfehle ich das nur sehr bedingt im Moment.


----------



## dispatcher7007 (5. Juni 2012)

> Generell würde ich dir nicht raten den IHS zu verlöten.


Nja... blöderweise ist der Tüftler in mir geweckt   Ich hab heute nachmittag mal bei den Lötjungs angefragt (arbeite an einem großen Institut für industrielle Fertigungstechnik...), die haben ein Labor vom allerfeinsten, und nachdem ich denen von der Idee erzählt hab, waren die ziemlich heiß da drauf... (Freaks unter sich *g* )

Daher die Frage: Wie heiß darf das Silizium denn werden, bevor es (funktionell) hinüber ist. Das Lot, was mir empfohlen wurde für diesen Zweck ist ein Indium/Zinn Eutektikum, das knapp unter 120°C schmilzt. Überlebt das der Prozi? Mein Bauch tippt auf ja... Allerdings ist 300€ für nen Test auch mal ganz schön teuer. Gibt es irgendeinen billigen Prozi mit dem man das mal testen kann? Für 50€ wär mir das den Spaß wert...


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2012)

Ja 120°C sollte die CPU eigentlich überleben. Ist ja in dem Moment auch nicht aktiv. Aber mach mich nicht dafür verantwortlich wenn nachh was kaputt ist  

Finds an sich aber super wenn du das testest


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2012)

Praktischerweise könnte man ja jeden Ivy- oder Sandy Bridge Prozessor nehmen. Wenn die schon die 300€ Dinger nicht verlöten, werden sies wohl kaum bei den kleinen Pentiums machen.
Also reicht ja jeder kleine 1155er Singlecore  Auch wenn der Die da deutlich kleiner ist, ich weiß nicht in wie weit das dein Vorhaben beeinflussen wird.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2012)

Und wie willst du ohne offenen Multi testen ob es was gebracht hat außer das vllt @ stock die Temps ein klein wenig besser sind bei denen 

Ok zumindest weiss man dann ob sie es überleben


----------



## steinschock (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht wird es noch ein HW e*X*trem- Forum 

Aber blöd das man wieder so schlau ist wie zuvor.
Schade um deine CPU


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Juni 2012)

Sehr interessant, aber auch unverständlich dass Intel bei sowas spart!

Das Lötprojekt ist ja mal richtig geil, ich will ein Tagebuch sehen!!!


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr einen Ivy zerschießt, bin ich extrem sauer auf euch, ich hätte gut für euch auf ihn aufgepasst.

Finds jedoch sehr interessant, hoffe auf positive Ergebnisse.


----------



## dispatcher7007 (10. Juni 2012)

Das Lot hat eine Lieferzeit von 8 Wochen...  dafür kostet eine Probe nichts, und ich habs einfach mal bestellt. mehr als eine Probe braucht man dazu wohl nicht.

Ich kenne mich in den ganzen aktuellen Prozessorbezeichnungen überhaupt nicht aus. (benutze noch ein übertaktetes System auf der letzten C2Q-Basis, und bin mir gar nicht sicher, wie sinnvoll ein wechsel ist). Es wäre daher gut, wenn mir jemand ein billiges Modell nennen könnte, welches nicht schon von Werk aus verlötet ist. Dann versuch ich das einfach mal. Die billigen Sandys kosten ja nur 35€, das wär mir der spaß schon wert. Allerdings hat irgendwer irgendwo (sorry!) mal behauptet, das die Sandys noch verlötet wurden. Der billigste Ivy kostet 180€ und das ist mir zu teuer, für diese Aktion... Testen ob die Chips überleben, würde ich gerne mit geringerem Einsatz, es kann ja schließlich auch ein kurzes Vergnügen sein...

interessanter link dazu:
Ivy Bridge 3770K Heat Spreader, Thermal Grease Testing


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2012)

dispatcher7007 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lot hat eine Lieferzeit von 8 Wochen...  dafür kostet eine Probe nichts, und ich habs einfach mal bestellt. mehr als eine Probe braucht man dazu wohl nicht.
> 
> Ich kenne mich in den ganzen aktuellen Prozessorbezeichnungen überhaupt nicht aus. (benutze noch ein übertaktetes System auf der letzten C2Q-Basis, und bin mir gar nicht sicher, wie sinnvoll ein wechsel ist). Es wäre daher gut, wenn mir jemand ein billiges Modell nennen könnte, welches nicht schon von Werk aus verlötet ist. Dann versuch ich das einfach mal. Die billigen Sandys kosten ja nur 35, das wär mir der spaß schon wert. Allerdings hat irgendwer irgendwo (sorry!) mal behauptet, das die Sandys noch verlötet wurden. Der billigste Ivy kostet 180 und das ist mir zu teuer, für diese Aktion... Testen ob die Chips überleben, würde ich gerne mit geringerem Einsatz, es kann ja schließlich auch ein kurzes Vergnügen sein...
> 
> ...



Die Sandys sollen auch mit WLP sein.


----------



## dispatcher7007 (11. Juni 2012)

> Die Sandys sollen auch mit WLP sein.



Da ist die Quellenlage widersprücklich, bzw du eher in der Minderheit...

Der erste Satz im Artikel, der auf diesen Thread verweist lautet:


> Intel entschied sich bei der aktuellen Ivy-Bridge-Generation, auf  Wärmeleitpaste als Leitmittel zwischen Die und Heat Spreader zu setzen -  bei Sandy Bridge wurden die Verbindung verlötet



Ähnlich hab ich das auch schon in einem englischen Forum gelesen, und alles in allem finde ich das recht glaubwürdig. VOR ALLEM weil es zu dem Phänomen passt, das die Sandys beim übertakten trotz höherer Verlustleistung größere Temperaturreserve aufweisen, als die Ivys...

Dennoch ist es möglich, das die billigen Sandys nicht verlötet sind...


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2012)

> Testen ob die Chips überleben, würde ich gerne mit geringerem Einsatz, es kann ja schließlich auch ein kurzes Vergnügen sein...


Mal ganz prinzipiell, dafür ist es doch egal, ob die Sandy CPU verlötet ist oder nicht.  Das einzige wäre, dass sich die Temperaturen wahrscheinlich nicht verbessern würden, und die IHS-Demontage etwas schwieriger ist - man durchtrennt erst ganz normal das Silikon und schnappt sich dann nen Heißluftföhn oder ein Bügeleisen bis das Ding abfällt. Das Lot ist so weich, dass mans selbst mit dem Fingernagel im kalten Zustand runterkratzen kann.


----------



## dispatcher7007 (11. Juni 2012)

Punkt für dich! Ich betrachte aber die Information, ob sinnvoll oder nicht, aber trotzdem als einen wichtigen Sinn der Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2012)

Versuch es einfach mit einem möglichst billigen Pentium oder Celeron. Die hat Intel eigentlich noch nie verlötet.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2012)

Mein Pentium 4 541 und mein Celeron 356 waren verlötet ^^ Aber die sind ja schon wirklich etwas älter. Wies aktuell aussieht, keine Ahnung. Zu blöd, dass es darüber aber auch keine gesicherten Informationen gibt, zumal Intel das ja von Stepping zu Stepping sogar umstellen könnte, um die Temperaturen zu senken und mehr Taktspielraum zu schaffen - zum Beispiel.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nicht zwingend Sockel 1155 sein muss gibt es da die E21x0 Reihe von Intel auf dem 775er Sockel , die waren damals nicht verlötet.(aber bitte selbst nochmal nachsehen, will dann nicht verantwortlich sein .. ^^)


----------



## Christian7185 (12. Juni 2012)

Muß mich nu auch mal wieder melden.
Nach Stunden langen lesen, hab ich mein Ivy Bridge geköpft. Zum runterschmeiden habe ich eine 0,3mm dicke Tornado Rassieklinge eines Herrenmessers genommen. Ersetzt habe ich die Intel Wlp durchs Coollaboratory liquid pro Flüssigmetal. Zusätzlich habe ich das ganze ebenfalls mit Sanitätssilikon wieder fixiert, Am Kühler der H100 habe ich auch Flüssigmetal verwendet. Nach entfernen des Headspreader hatte ich eine stelle wo meines Erachtens keine Wlp von Intel war, zusätzlich war sie noch steinhart und hat sich von der CPU mim Finger ganz leicht abbröckeln lassen!! Reiche aber Bilder von der geköpften CPU noch nach, da ich grad nur ein iPad mit Handy Internet habe!

Ergebniss bei 4,3Ghz idle 1,224v  und Last 1,189v, ausgelesen mit CPU-z.

Vorher mit Prime nach 30 min 78,87,77,83 grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 25 grad

Jetzt mit Prime nach 30 min 52,56,50,53 grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20 grad

Leider habe ich eine raumtemperaturdifference von 5 grad, aber ich glaube selbst mit 5 grad mehr ist es eine 100% Verbesserung die ich nie und nimmer erwartet habe und noch nirgends im Internet gefunden habe. Am Zweiten Kern habe ich eine verbesserung von 31 grad.... Zieht man noch die 5 grad raumtemperatur ab, sind es 26 grad weniger........
Also wenn jemand wie ich nee schlechte CPU erwischt hat die sehr warm wird, kann ich es nur empfehlen (auf eigene Gefahr) Kann ja der Sommer endlich kommen  und ich hatte wieder aufregende Stunden mit der Kiste an Rechener


----------



## FreezerX (12. Juni 2012)

Das ist eine gewaltige Verbesserung, Christian.
Für mich bereits im kaum zu glaubenden Bereich. Was verwendet Intel als WLP? Puderzucker?

Wäre cool wenn du die Temperaturen in den nächsten paar Wochen beobachteten könntest, ob sich die Werte noch leicht nach oben korrigieren.


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

find die Temps auch total krass.... übel! 
Aber gratuliere! Hoffe nur, dass nun nichts nachkommt und du den harten Eingriff bereust. Drück dir die Daumen.

Aber deine Temps vor dem WLP-Wechsel mit der H100 sind erstaunlich hoch? Dachte, die H100 kühlt da besser. Was für Lüfter hast du am Radiator?


----------



## Christian7185 (12. Juni 2012)

Kann's selber kaum Glauben, das es soviel ausmachen kann........   
Lüfter habe ich 4 be quiet silent Wings pwm dran, die ich zum Radiator abgedichtet hab wegen ihrer Bauform.
im BIOS habe ich es so eingestellt das er ab 55 grad 100% lüftersteuerung hat. Hoffe das die temps, bei höherer Raumtemperatur immer noch so gut sind, kann ich aber erst testen wenn's draußen wieder wärmer ist. 
Habe aber auch die Vermutung eben das sich bei meiner CPU die Intel wlp nicht gut verteilt hatte, da ich nee stelle ohne wlp unterm headspreader nach dem entfernden hatte......... Ist ab nur nee Vermutung, heute Abend kommen noch Bilder wenn sohnemann schläft, da sieht man es gut was ich meine.......


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

grazie für die Infos. Freu mich auf die Bilder. 
Kannst vielleicht auch Bilder von deinem Case mit H100 und den vier BQSW posten?


----------



## Christian7185 (12. Juni 2012)

shannes schrieb:


> grazie für die Infos. Freu mich auf die Bilder.
> Kannst vielleicht auch Bilder von deinem Case mit H100 und den vier BQSW posten?


 
Klar kann ich auch vom case Bilder machen...............und Posten


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja wirklich eine richtig harte Veränderung.
Kannst du dich noch erinnern was du ohne OC für Temperaturen hattest?

Als ich gestern kurz auf 4,3GHz war zum "benchen" waren mir die 50°C doch ein wenig viel im Idle.
Und unter Last habe ich auch ähnliche Temperaturen wie du.

In meinem 24/7 Setting (Standardtakt mit UV) habe ich deutlich humanere Temeraturen von 30-60°C (Idle-Last)

Kühler ist bei mir zwar nur eine H70 aber ich denke die sollten sich nicht so viel nehmen die beiden.

MfG


----------



## Christian7185 (12. Juni 2012)

Also stock hat die CPU mit Prime95 und einer antec h2o 620 und zwei be quiet sw Lüfter 83grad gehabt, und bin dann auf die h100. Dort habe ich dann aber au gleich getaktet............... Wegen der leistung, hat mir der umstieg auf H100 (dualradiator) schon was gebracht, da ich immerhin auf bei last 1.189v 4,3Ghz gekommen bin bei 87grad...........  Leider habe geschaut, habe keine Bilder von voher wegen der Temperatur, habe aber jetzt mitlerweile Prime95
bei idle 1,279v und last 1,248v-1,256v bei max 62grad und schon etwa 23min am stabil am laufen........     (Raumtemperatur 23grad)


----------



## Abductee (12. Juni 2012)

Christian7185 schrieb:


> Sanitätssilikon



beinhaltet das nicht fast immer essigsäure als pilzhemmer?


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2012)

Verschimmelt der i7 halt nicht. Was solls...


----------



## Abductee (12. Juni 2012)

wegen dem schimmel mach ich mir keine sorgen, eher wegen der säureresistenz der platine.


----------



## Christian7185 (12. Juni 2012)

Ja beinhaltet Essigsäure.......... falls du auf das angreifen des grünen Schutzlack meinst...........  dem macht das 99% nichts, weiß ich da ich in der Leiterplattenproduktion gearbeitet habe und mein Vater ist Abteilungsleiter Siebdruck und Lack in der Firma und habe ihn extra gefragt vorher...............In der Firma werden Die Rohplatine hergestellt und die Platinen gehen sogar in ein leichtes Salzsäurebad , die halten viel aus, aber leider auch nicht alles. 
Hier noch die Bilder vom Rechner, der CPU (geköpft) und Prime95 ganz aktuell  . Man sieht auch was ich mein mit der Intel WLP.............. und die abdichtung der Be Quiet Lüfter zu Radi!


----------



## Bufu Oo (12. Juni 2012)

Die Erfolge durch den Wechsel der WLP sind schon enorm.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie stark sich die Temperaturen einer Stock CPU (ohne getauschte WLP unterm IHS) im übertakteten Zustand (4,3-4,5 GHz) unter einer richtigen WaKü (keine Kompaktlösungen ala Corsair oder Antec) verhalten, kann da jemand mal was zu sagen.


----------



## Christian7185 (12. Juni 2012)

Bufu Oo schrieb:


> Die Erfolge durch den Wechsel der WLP sind schon enorm.
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie stark sich die Temperaturen einer Stock CPU (ohne getauschte WLP unterm IHS) im übertakteten Zustand (4,3-4,5 GHz) unter einer richtigen WaKü (keine Kompaktlösungen ala Corsair oder Antec) verhalten, kann da jemand mal was zu sagen.


 
Schau ma bei google unter *ivy bridgeoc ergebnis-thread* (ohne sternchen), dort findet man ganz bestimmt etwas mit Wakü OC............... wenn ich das hier so sagen darf......


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2012)

Tja, die Frage ist, obs jetzt an der Coolaboratory Paste lag.  Roman hatte ja deutlich kleinere Verbesserungen. Aber so wie du das Ding jetzt auf 4,5GHz laufen hast, bist du ja schon wieder auf Sandy-Temperaturniveau


----------



## Christian7185 (13. Juni 2012)

Ja klar Temperaturen sind schon wieder höher....... Habe aber auch mehr Spannung und LLC eins höher!!!
4,5ghz waren vorher unmöglich, alleine wegen den hohen temperaturen. Habe Prime95 bis jetzt 
Laufen lassen und der wärmste Kern heute morgen hatte max 64grad.............
Wenn ich jetzt vergleiche vorher weniger Spannung und 87grad und jetzt...........  hat sich der Eingriff für mich voll gelohnt. Meine letzten zwei CPUs Quad q9550 und AMD x6 t1100 liefen beide auf 4ghz! Da wollte ich halt wenn den schon mehr gehen könnte...... nicht bei 4ghz aufhören. Mein Ziel waren die 4,5Ghz und die habe ich erreicht, mehr mach ich nicht mehr!! Werde mich in nächster Zeit aber nochmal melden ob er noch läuft und was die Temps machen......


----------



## Seabound (13. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich lebt dein i7 länger, als der hier im Thread ursprünglich geköpfte i7 3770K.


----------



## dispatcher7007 (14. Juni 2012)

Im Anbetracht der Ergebnisse hier, stellt sich die Frage, wie sinnvoll  das Löt-Experiment ist. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Lots liegt im  gleichen Bereich der Flüssigmetall-Pasten, die käuflich zu erwerben  sind. Daher werden auch die Ergebnisse ähnlich sein. Da das  Flüssigmetall aber einfach 1000x leichter zu verarbeiten ist, als Die  und IHS zu verlöten... Glaub ich spar ich mir den Versuch! Ich hoffe,  das mir da jetzt keiner Böse, ist...

Wenn man es jetzt auf die  Spitze treiben will, könnte man einen modifizierten Wasserkühler  konstruieren und fräsen lassen, der sich direkt aufs Die setzt, um sich den 2.  Wärmeübergang und damit verbundenen Widerstand zu sparen. Die Versuche,  die ich dazu gesehen hab, waren ziemlich sinnlos, denn statt des IHS  wurde einfach ein Kupferplättchen genommen, und an den Kühler gesetzt,  was dann (oh Wunder!) keine tolle Verbesserung brachte. Aber da ich nicht extrem OCen will...


----------



## Christian7185 (18. Juni 2012)

So da meld ich ma kurz wieder........
Der Rechner läuft  bis jetzt ohne Probleme  Die Temperatur hat sich jetzt nicht mehr geändert!! Habe ja leider nee relativ stark schwankende Raumtemperatur........ Aber mehr wie 64 grad auf dem wärmsten Kern in Prime95 bekommt er bis jetzt nicht ( 4,5ghz - idle 1,260v Last 1,248v ). Wollte auch mal noch fragen...... Intel hat die tcase jetzt mit 67,4 grad angegeben, bezieht sich das auf die Kerne oder den Headspreader................, da ich im Netz beide aussagen finde. Einmal sind es die Kerne und drei Seiten weiter ist es wieder der headspreader?


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Juni 2012)

Es ist der heatspreader, tcase/tjmax ist immer die außenfläche.


----------



## Christian7185 (18. Juni 2012)

OK habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Leider stimmen die Werte des Headspreaders bei mir nicht mehr richtig seit dem Köpfen .............. vermute ich!!
Seit dem ich geköpft habe, fällt bei mir nach 100% last auf der CPU innerhalb von nem bruchteil einer Sekunde die Temperatur der CPU (ausgelesen mit Aida 2.50.2000) weit unter Raumtemperatur.
Die Werte an sich sollten Stimmen, da die CPU Temp mit der im Bios stimmt. Last 54 grad idle ca 28grad, beim lastabfall fällt der wert kurzeitig auf bis zu 9 grad runter und pendelt sich dann 2 sekunden später eben bei ca 28 grad wieder ein.
Hoffe jetzt auch das im Aida die CPU der Headspreader ist................ habe 4 Temps noch neben den Kernen!
CPU, CPU Package, CPU IA Cores und CPU GT Cores. CPU GT Cores sollte ja die Grafikeinheit sein für was sind die anderen?


----------



## dmxforever (18. Juni 2012)

CPU = Heatspreader
 CPU Package = Sockel
 CPU IA Cores = CPU-Teil
 CPU GT Cores = GPU-Teil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2012)

Christian7185 schrieb:


> OK habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Leider stimmen die Werte des Headspreaders bei mir nicht mehr richtig seit dem Köpfen .............. vermute ich!!



Ist doch wurscht, dass sich Werte ändern, die du ohne externen Sensor gar nicht kennen kannst


----------



## Necthor (26. Juni 2012)

MoinMoin,
Langsam ists auch für mich an der Zeit mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen.
Die Überlegung reicht von Ivy Bridge 3570K bis Ivy Bridge 3570K 
Wenn ich nicht diesen Artikel gefunden hätte, hätte ich es schon gekauft.

Ist es für einen Normaluser ohne OC Ambitionen überhaupt relevant?
Reicht der mitgelieferte Kühler aus?
Die andauernde Überhitzung erhöht bestimmt den Stromverbrauch und verkürtzt die Lebensdauer der CPU.
Kann man irgendwie den mehr-Stromverbrauch berechnen und vielleicht  sogar ermitteln um welchen Zeitraum die Lebensdauer verkürtzt wird? 


Intel ist es sicher schon aufgefallen, dass sie beim "schummeln" erwischt worden sind. 
Haben sie sich in irgend einer Form offiziell dazu geäußert?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2012)

Intel kann man nichts vorwerfen und auch geschummelt haben sie nicht  Die User sind hier höchstens von besseren Resultaten verwöhnt 

Fakt ist: Ivy Bridge läuft innerhalb der Spezifikationen und OC ist absolut kein Problem. Je nach Kühler sind 4-4,5 GHz problemlos möglich. 

Die Lebenszeit einer CPU ist immer sehr schwer vorauszusagen. Der Prozessor kann 2 Jahre oder 10 Jahre problemlos laufen - da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2012)

Neal schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin,
> 
> 
> Ist es für einen Normaluser ohne OC Ambitionen überhaupt relevant?
> Reicht der mitgelieferte Kühler aus?



Die CPU (3770K) taktet selbständig bis 3,9GHz hoch. Was für alle Anwendungen vollkommen ausreicht. Der Boxedlüfter ist für den normalen Betrieb ohne OC absolut ausreichend.


----------



## RYU1234 (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist sehr interessant hier. Ich frage mich schon einige Tagee warum man nicht den Deckel abmachen kann und einen selbst gebauten mit wasserkühlung drauf baut.Das müsste die Kühlung ja extrem verbessern, oder täusche ich mich da? Ich hab zwar im moment überhaupt kein Interesse an OC, aber so etwas zu bauen, wäre doch mal sehr interessant. Auf was muss man achten wenn man sowas bauen würde? Einen Deckel zu bauen der mit Wasser gekühlt ist, ist meines er achtens kein größeres problem.


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. Juli 2012)

Der Heatspreader gibt die Wärme ans Kupfer, das diese Einwandfrei (ab)leitet, ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich behaupte den Heatspreader direkt zu kühlen ohne WLP/Kupferauflage eines Kühlers, ist ineffektiver als es so zu lassen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Juli 2012)

Der Heatspreader hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung, gerade bei CPUs wie den Ivys, die sehr viel Wärme auf sehr wenig Raum abgeben. Er macht ja nix anderes, als die Abgabefläche zu vergrößern. Wenn du bspw. nen Wasserkühler direkt auf den Die montierst, hast du nur eine sehr kleine Kontaktfläche. Man müsste dann eine extrem effektive Struktur für den Kühler entwickeln, die die Oberfläche in diesem Bereich maximiert, und gleichzeitig den Durchfluss nicht zu stark einschränkt.

Ich _schätze,_ dass das die Temperaturen nicht in großen Maße verbessern würde. Heatspreader sind schon durchaus sinnvoll, sofern der Wärmeübergang zwischen Die und HS passt, was bei den Ivys nun mal nicht der Fall ist. Daher sollte man sich vielleicht eher darauf konzentrieren, diesen zu optimieren, wie Roman es getan hat, statt den Kühler direkt auf den Die zu packen. Ich denke da hat man letztendlich mehr von, und der Aufwand ist ja auch deutlich geringer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2012)

Du kannst beim (Wasser)Kühler auch einfach mit einer größeren Restbodenstärke arbeiten (vereinfacht auch die Herstellung deutlich), was dann als integrierter Heatspreader funktioniert und dir trotzdem den zusätzlichen Wärmeübergang erspart. Zusätzliche feste Kupferschichten zur Wärmeverteilung lohnen sich thermisch nur, wenn sie mit der Hitzequelle besser verbunden sind (z.B. verlötet), als mit einer nicht-festen Lösung möglich wäre.


----------



## Christian7185 (7. Juli 2012)

So melde mich mal wieder.........
Der PC läuft mittlerweile über 170h nach dem Köpfen der CPU!   Die Temperaturen haben sich nicht mehr groß geändert, mehr wie 65 grad bei 4,5ghz eingestellten 1.280v im Bios und LLC auf High, bekommt er nicht ( Raumtemperatur etwa 28-30 grad, getestet mit Aida FPU Test ). Beim Zocken, wird er lange nicht mehr so heiß........ bei BF3 sind es max 50grad und in Trails 2 Second Edition sind es immer 54grad, mehr erreiche ich im Alltag nicht mehr.
Sollte es doch noch einen Defekt geben, melde ich mich sofort wieder........... Ansonsten genieße ich meinen Erfolg mit der CPU.  MFG


----------



## eagle*23* (21. Juli 2012)

scheint ja doch einiges zu bringen


----------



## Berky (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich auch gewagt meine 3570k zu Köpfen.


*Vor dem Entfernen des IHS, Raumtemperatur 22.0 C: *

4.6 Ghz @ 1.31v, 71/78/73/75 (Temp Kerne)
4.4 Ghz @ 1.20v, 61/66/63/64


*Mit neuer Paste, Raumtemperatur 23.2 C:*

4.6 Ghz @ 1.31v, 61/66/63/64
4.4 Ghz @ 1.20v, 55/60/59/59

Bei allen Durchläufen: *Kühler Corsair H100 @ 2 Lüfter @ 1000rpm, Prime Blend jeweils 15min*


Als Paste hab ich Prolimatech PK-1 verwendet.

Zuerst hab ich mit Aluplättchen von Coollaboratory versucht, das Alu ist wie erwartert nicht ganzflächig geschmolzen und die Temps waren viel höher als davor.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2012)

Gratulation! Sieht doch echt gut aus!


----------



## apostoli (2. August 2012)

Wenn das Problem mit der WLP bekannt ist, hätte dann nicht so eine Art Rückrufaktion geben müssen ??


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2012)

Was für ein Problem denn?


----------



## apostoli (2. August 2012)

Na das die WLP unterm IHS trocknet.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. August 2012)

apostoli schrieb:
			
		

> Na das die WLP unterm IHS trocknet.



Nein weil sie in den von Intel angegebenen Spezifikationen problemlos läuft und auch im angegebenen temperaturfenster bleibt, auch mit getrockneter wlp.

Wieso sollte Intel dann funktionierende CPU's zurückrufen? 

Der Wechsel/Test der wlp zeigt nur was man besser hätte machen können bei Intel (bzw jetzt in Eigenarbeit danach)


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2012)

Nachdem ich von meinem 5 Jahre alten Phenom I den  Groß Clockner runter gemacht hab, ist mir auch die WLP entgegengebröselt. Das Austrocknen hat aber über die ganzen Jahre nicht zu einer schlechteren Kühlleistung geführt.


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2012)

O.K. dann habe ich das nur falsch verstehen wollen


----------



## Berky (18. August 2012)

Nach dem Köpfen des IHS hab ich bestimmt 10mal die Paste auf dem DIE gewechselt, weil jedesmal nach 2-3 Tagen die Temperaturen schlechter wurden, nach einer Woche fast schon auf dem niveau mit orginal Paste. Endlich hab ich die Ursache gefunden, _mit der Zeit verflüssigt sich die Paste in dem Bereich wo die Kerne sind_, warum ist mir ein Rätsel. Das wird auch der Grund sein warum Intel ihre Paste trocken gewählt hat. Hab es mit Pasten von Prolimatech PK-1 und PK-3 versucht, zwischen CPU und Prozessorkühler ist die Paste völlig ok. 
In 2 wochen werde ich es mit Liquid Ultra von Coollaboratory versuchen.
Das zweite Bild hab ich gespiegelt, genau so ist die Draufsicht wenn die DIE auf dem PCB implentiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2012)

Wäre ja schon ein Hammer, besonders weil einige hier sich über die "minderwertige und bröckelige" Paste von Intel aufgeregt haben. Ich bin froh, nicht geköpft zu haben, auch wenn ich sehr mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe.


----------



## timbo01 (18. August 2012)

Wie siehts denn mit Flüssigmetall WLP aus?


----------



## Domowoi (19. August 2012)

Ich denke auf dem Die selber kann man kein Flüssigmetall verwenden, weil man sonst die CPU kurzschließen würde.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2012)

Doch natürlich. Geht.


----------



## Berky (19. August 2012)

Die DIE hat eine Isolationsschicht, wenn das so wäre dürfte die IHS nicht aus Metal sein.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2012)

Man kann ja auch den Kühler direkt auf die DIE setzen. Die ist mit ner Schicht Klarlack, oder was auch immer, überzogen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2012)

Da ist gar nichts überzogen - wozu auch?


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist gar nichts überzogen - wozu auch?



Keine Ahnung. Aber ich bin mir sicher, du wirst es uns gleich erklären.


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2012)

Reines Silizium leitet keinen Strom.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2012)

Und selbst wenn da irgendwas leitendes auf der Ober- (de facto Unter-)Seite eines DIEs wäre: Was sollte man schon kurzschließen? Die eine Seite einer leitenden Fläche mit der anderen?


----------



## Berky (1. September 2012)

Seit letzten Dienstag ist die Liquid Ultra drauf und konnte bis jetzt keine Temperaturverschlechterung gegenüber Paste ausmachen, die Temps sind gleich geblieben wie beim Auftragen am ersten Tag.
Das Flüssigmetall hab ich zwischen DIE und IHS, und zwischen IHS und Kühlerboden aufgetragen. 
Die Temps sind bei Last gegenüber Prolimatech pk-3 beim gleichem Takt, 4.4ghz @ 1.21v, und Raumtemperatur 23.4 C°, um 6 bis 7 C° gesunken.
Heute hab ich das erstemal 5Ghz angetestet, vorher mit der Intelpaste waren max 4.8Ghz möglich.

Die niedrige minimum Idle-Temp im zweiten Bild liegt daran das heute im Zimmer 20 C° sind und der PC kalt gestartet wurde.


----------



## PAUI (2. Oktober 2012)

werde meinen auch Köpfen, habe schon bei 4,5GHz bei 1,224 V 72C° mit nem Macho HR-02.

EDIT: ist es nicht eigl. auch möglich da als Wärmeleitmittel Kupferpaster zu wählen?


----------



## Vaykir (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja sicher, aber in den meisten WLP ist ein hoher silberanteil enthalten und das leitet Wärme bekanntlich besser als kupfer.


----------



## Razzor (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe meinen auch geköpft , als erstes habe ich Silberleitpaste verwendet und bin erschrocken im Idle waren die Temps ok aber beim starten von Prime sind die Temps hochgeflippt auf 75-80Grad ( ohh schreck ) ..... dann habe ich wieder die CPU ausgebaut wieder geköpft gereinigt und dann habe ich GELID OC EXTREME verwendet . Diie Temps sind seid dem her alle ok hier mal nen Screen 1 Std. Prime 960 laufen lassen .


----------



## steinschock (5. Oktober 2012)

Vorher / nachher bei gleichen bedingungen  sind interessant, so sind es gute Temps.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Oktober 2012)

...sodele, ich habe es vollbracht. Anbei Prime vor und nach dem Pastenwechsel und 2 Stunden BF3, also alltagstauglich..
Nun will ich mal sehen, wie die Temps im Alltag sich verhalten.


----------



## Berky (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man die CPU Köpft empfehle ich anstatt Paste die Liquid Ultra aufzutragen. Bin ich hier der einzige bei dem die Temps mit Paste nach paar Tagen schlechter wurden? Gebt mal Feedback...


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Oktober 2012)

...im Moment sieht es so aus, dass ich 10°C niedrigere Temps habe, mit der GELIT Paste......
Mal sehen wie es in der nächsten Woche aussieht. Von 85"C runter auf 74°C.

Hier die Temps bei 4,6 GHz, da war ich an dieser Stelle vorher schon über 86°C.

*EDIT:    *@steinschock, kann bis jetzt kein Abfall der guten Kühlung feststellen. 
max 63°C bei BF3 und täglichen normalen Gebrauch.


----------



## Gabbyjay (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Allerseits.

Habe jetzt den gesamten Thread hier gelesen und viele weitere in verschiedensten Foren weltweit.

Mir ist aber immer noch nicht ganz klar, ob jetzt die Lösung "Kühler direkt auf Prozessor-Die" oder "Kühler auf Heatspreader auf CPU-Die" die besseren Ergebnisse bringt - die einen sagen so, die anderen so!

Wenn man mal den Aufwand, Risiko etc. unberücksichtigt lässt und rein auf die Leistung achtet, klingen für mich beide Theorien plausibel:

1) Kühler direkt auf Prozessor kühlt besser, da der Wärmeübergang direkter ist und nicht noch der Heatspreader dazwischen isolierend wirkt bzw. als zusätzliche Schicht die Wärmeabgabe verschlechtert. Die Hitze wird direkt an den Kühler abgegeben.

2) Wie es ruyven_macaran hier sehr plausibel erklärt hat:
Der Heatspreader wurde konstruiert, um aus einer kleinen Oberfläche, die die Hitze an die Raumluft abgibt, eine größere zu machen.
Für diesen Zweck ist das verwendete Material offenbar besser geeignet als der Boden eines Kupferkühlers, so dass der Heatspreader die Hitze effizienter auf eine größere Fläche verteilt, die dann vom Kühler aufgenommen wird.

Was stimmt nun?
Gibt es irgendwo Ergebnisse, wo beides verglichen wurde?


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

der Heatspreader der CPU ist auch nur aus Kupfer. Wenn du einen CPU Kühler mit Kupferboden verwendest hast du also keinen Nachteil. Bei einem günstigen Kühler mit Aluminiumboden (bei CPUs mit geringer TDP auch der Intel Boxed Kühler) ist der Heatspreader aber durchaus sinnvoll.

Generell ist der Heatspreader eine gute Sache, da er den Kern schützt. Allerdings ist die verwendete Wärmeleitpaste einfach von schlechter Qualität. Nur aus diesem Grund habe ich das überhaupt gemacht. Hätte Intel da etwas hochwertigeres verwendet würde dieses Thema nicht existieren


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2012)

Hängt natürlich auch vom individuellen Chip ab, aber fragen wir mal so - wovon kann man sich bei guter WaKü denn mehr versprechen was die reine Leistung (also nicht nur MHz-Zahlen) angeht?

Von einem so weit wie möglich übetrakteten i5-2500k, oder von einem "geköpften" i5-3570k, wo die WLP durch Flüssigmetall ersetzt wurde?

Der Ivy hat ja pro MHz etwas mehr Leistung (meinetwegen um die 10%), läßt er sich mit dem Köpfen dann, ganz grob gesagt, in ähliche MHz-Regionen übertakten wie der Sandy oder liegt das OC-Potential generell dann immer noch etwas darunter?


----------



## steinschock (20. Oktober 2012)

Ist etwa gleich.

 Und es gibt auch sehr gute Ivy.
4,4 sind auch unter Luft kein Problem da muss man Sandy schon auf 4,6+ prügeln.

Ist auch wurst, 
heute setz man auf Ivy schon wegen Z77 USB3, und CPU erweiterungen.

Schau mal CIV5 oder Shogun II Benches an, soweit kannst du Sandy kaum  mehr OC um das aufzuholen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> 2) Wie es ruyven_macaran hier sehr plausibel erklärt hat:
> Der Heatspreader wurde konstruiert, um aus einer kleinen Oberfläche, die die Hitze an die Raumluft abgibt, eine größere zu machen.
> Für diesen Zweck ist das verwendete Material offenbar besser geeignet als der Boden eines Kupferkühlers, so dass der Heatspreader die Hitze effizienter auf eine größere Fläche verteilt, die dann vom Kühler aufgenommen wird.
> 
> ...


 
Da war ich wohl missverständlich. Das Material des IHS ist ±genauso gut für die Verteilung der Wärme geeignet, wie der Kühlerboden selbst (in einigen Fällen mag letzterer schlichtweg zu dünn sein - aber abseits von gar-kein-Boden HDT-Kühlern wären mir keine Messergebnisse bekannt, die einen resultierenden Nachteil nachweisen konnten). Wo ein IHS thermisch punkten könnte ist die Anbindung an den DIE - wenn man ihn verlötet. Denn eine Lötverbindung hat einen wesentlich besseren Wärmeübergang, als eine mit Wärmeleitpaste, aber den Kühler selbst kann man nunmal schlecht anlöten. In so einem Fall nimmt der IHS die Wärme also besser vom DIE auf, als es ein direkt montierter Kühler je könnte, und verteil sie dann über (s)eine Fläche, die so groß ist, dass nun auch die Verbindung mittels WLP eine ausreichende Performance bietet.
Aber das gilt natürlich alles nicht bei Ivy Bridge, da der IHS selbst ja gar nicht verlötet wird. Somit stellt er thermisch immer einen Nachteil dar - bei guter WLP-Aufbringung im Inneren nur einen kleinen, z.T. einen sehr großen.

Es gibt aber (neben dem sonst fehlenden mechanichen Schutz des DIEs) noch ein Argument, ihn nicht zu entfernen:
LGA-CPUs werden über den IHS in den Sockel gepresst. Ohne werden sie nur noch seitlich geführt, man muss das Haltelement entfernen, um überhaupt normale Kühler nutzen zu können und diese müssen dann auch noch einen ~2-3mal höheren Anpressdruck ausüben, als für Kühler vorgesehen, um die CPU mit der spezifizierten Kraft in den Sockel zu pressen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2012)

> heute setz man auf Ivy schon wegen Z77 USB3, und CPU erweiterungen.


 
Welche? Die integr. Grafik oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt aber (neben dem sonst fehlenden mechanichen Schutz des DIEs) noch ein Argument, ihn nicht zu entfernen:
> LGA-CPUs werden über den IHS in den Sockel gepresst. Ohne werden sie nur noch seitlich geführt, man muss das Haltelement entfernen, um überhaupt normale Kühler nutzen zu können und diese müssen dann auch noch einen ~2-3mal höheren Anpressdruck ausüben, als für Kühler vorgesehen, um die CPU mit der spezifizierten Kraft in den Sockel zu pressen.


 
Das mit dem druck ist in der tat ein gutes argument. Da wird es schon schwer sein mit der kühlerhalterung diesen druck überhaupt aufzubringen, ohne dass sich was verzieht, und das dann noch so perfekt plan dass die kühlwirkung nicht beeinträchtigt wird...


----------



## Christian7185 (21. Oktober 2012)

So melde mich mal wieder, da leider die Pumpe der h100 den Geist aufgegeben hat.........
Bin nun auf eine richtige wakü umgestiegen und bin begeistert. Bei 4,5 GHz und Last 1,248v habe ich aufm Headspreader noch 34grad und der wärmste Kern 53grad, getestet mit Aida FPU.  Beim zocken hat er nur noch max. 45grad.
Als Kühler habe ich den Phobya UC-1 Extreme Brass Edition, einen Phobya G-Changer 240 Ver. 1.2 und einen MagiCool Slim 120 Radi. Zusätzlich ist die 7970 auch im Kühlkreislauf mit dem Koolance VID-AR797, diese hat bei 0,980v im Furmark nur noch 38 grad.............. . Pumpe ist die Phobya dc 2.2 und 10/8mmSchläuche. Lüfter alle von BeQuiet. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, das es nochmal besser wird, da ich auch nicht viel Radifläche habe und die Graka mit dabei ist. Naja so kann man sich täuschen......... Ist zwar ein teurer Spaß gewesen, aber für mich hat es sich gelohnt. Vom Original hin zum Köpfen bis jetzt zur wakü ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Kann ja der Sommer wieder kommen ........... Ich bin gerüstet...........


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab noch eine frage. Wir reden hier immer davon welcher Prozessor wie warm wird. Also quasi nach innen, Kerntemperatur.
Aber welche der beiden cpus, sandy oder ivy, gibt denn insgesamt mehr wärme ab, nach aussen hin?
Doch Sandy oder? Da etwas höhere Leistungsaufnahme.

Damit müsste doch die wassertemperatur einer wakü bei sandy (geringfügig) mehr steigen als bei ivy, vorausgesetzt man kriegt den wärmetransport zum heatspreader bei beiden gleich effizient hin (mit flüssigmetall o. Ä.)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

Die Wassertemperatur wird bei Sandy so oder so höher liegen, egal wie gut der Wärmetransport ist. Die hängt schließlich nur davon ab, wieviel Wärme ins Wasser reinkommt (was ~konstant ist, wenn man mal das bißchen Wärmeabfuhr übers Board vernachlässigt) und wie schnell diese am Radiator abgegeben wird. Was sich aber massiv unterscheiden kann, ist die CPU-Temperatur relativ zur Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie krieg ich den Gedanken nicht auf die Reihe *grübel*.  

Das heisst ja dann öhm dass öhm... also Sandy bissl mehr Wärme ans Wasser abgibt und man dieses dann (geringfügig) besser kühlen muss, um das zu kompensieren.

Aber da bei Ivy der Unterschied Wasser/CPU noch größer ist wegen dem schlechteren Wärmeübergang am Heatspreader, müsste man das Wasser ja dann noch kühler halten als bei Sandy, damit man auf vergleichbare Temperaturen kommt, obwohl der weniger Hitze ans Wasser abgibt?

Steh echt aufm Schlauch : D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

Sandy produziert mehr Wärme, gibt die aber bei einer geringeren Differenztemperatur ans Wasser ab: Luft 20 °C Wasser 30 °C Sandy 50 °C (mir-doch-egal-was-stimmt-Werte)
Ivy produziert weniger Wärme, gibt die aber mit einer hohen Differenztemperatur ab: Luft 20 °C, Wasser 25 °C, Ivy 60 °C (nicht-mal-in-Relation-richtig-Werte)

Das heißt, um Ivy Bridge auf die gleiche Temperatur zu bringen, wie Sandy Bridge, brauchst du kälteres Wasser (oder du legst Hand an den IHS) - in vielen Fällen vermutlich soviel kälter, dass du einen leistungsfähigeren Radiator brauchst, um die gleiche CPU-Temperatur zu haben.
(Das ist natürlich relativ. Wenn du bislang Wassertemperaturen 4 K über Lufttemperatur hattest, dann sinkt die Wassertemperatur auch bei einer Halbierung des Verbrauches nur um 2 K, was also keine Temperaturverschlechterung um 5-10 K durch den IHS kompensiert. Wenn du bislang 30 K über Luft lagst, dein Ivy 33% Strom spart und nur 5 K IHS-Strafe aufweist, wirds auch ohne weitere Maßnahmen um 5 K kälter. Aber die meisten hier werden eher in der Nähe des ersten Falles liegen.)


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Noch weiter könnte man das zum Beispiel verdeutlichen mit einem Q6600. Der hat eine höhere TDP, bleibt aber seeehr viel kühler. Wieso? Der Prozessor besteht aus zwei Dualcore-Dies die fast den ganzen Raum unter dem Heatspreader einnehmen. Die Wärmeabgabe ist dementsprechend gleichmäßig und breitflächig. Bei einer Abwärme von garantiert über 225W (3,8GHz@1,5V), wahrscheinlich sogar mehr, bleibt die CPU unter Wasserkühlung damit permanent unter 60°C. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass man einen im Vergleich zu Sandy oder Ivy Bridge entsprechend stärkeren Radiator bräuchte, um ähnliche Wassertemperaturen zu erreichen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2012)

Wen ein Chip jetzt eine niedrigere TDP hat als ein anderer, aber trotzdem heisser bleibt, "staut" sich dann die Hitze im Chip oder wie muss man sich das physikalisch vorstellen? Ich denk mir immer, irgendwo hin muss die Hitze doch? Oder wird die dann lediglich verzögert abgegeben - nur dass das halt zu langsam sein kann, so dass der Chip dann überhitzt? Physik. O.o

Jedenfalls... Sandy oder Ivy mit Flüssigmetall unter dem Heatspreader sollte sich dann ja nicht so viel nehmen temperaturmäßig, nach allem was wir jetzt wissen.
Vielleicht liegt der Ivy dann doch immer noch etwas drüber was die temps angeht, aber er muss ja auch nicht ganz so hoch getaktet werden wie der Sandy für die selbe Leistung. Dann bleibts wohl gleich?

Wie ein Vorredner gesagt hat kommt es wohl ungefähr aufs selbe raus, nur hat Ivy paar mehr Features (besserer IGP, USB 3.0).

Right?


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2012)

Ivy wird einfach heißer weil die Chipfläche kleiner ist. TDP gibt ja eine "Wärmemenge" an. 

Ivy Bridge: 162 mm², 77 Watt TDP
Sandy Bridge: 216 mm², 95 Watt TDP

Ganz banale Rechnung: Watt pro mm²! (auch wenn die Rechnung realitätsfern ist, aber sie verdeutlicht was ich meine  )

Ivy Bridge: 0,475 W / mm²
Sandy Bridge: 0,439 W / mm²

Ivy Bridge hat zwar eine kleinere TDP, aber dafür eine noch kleinere Fläche weshalb eine größere Energie auf eine kleinere Fläche verteilt ist. Deshalb ist Ivy im Kern wärmer. Hast du eine Wasserkühlung bleibt das Wasser aber trotzdem kühler als bei Sandy Bridge durch die gesamt kleinere Wärmemenge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wen ein Chip jetzt eine niedrigere TDP hat als ein anderer, aber trotzdem heisser bleibt, "staut" sich dann die Hitze im Chip oder wie muss man sich das physikalisch vorstellen? Ich denk mir immer, irgendwo hin muss die Hitze doch? Oder wird die dann lediglich verzögert abgegeben - nur dass das halt zu langsam sein kann, so dass der Chip dann überhitzt? Physik. O.o



Du musst bei ""Hitze"" zwischen Wärme und Temperatur unterscheiden.
Die CPU produziert weniger Wärme, erreicht aber trotzdem eine höhere Temperatur, ehe diese abgeführt werden kann. "Stauen" ist da gar kein so schlechter Ausdruck, allerdings dauert die Anstauphase nur Millisekunden - und läuft bei jeder CPU z.B. nach dem Einschalten ab:
Wärmeleitung, d.h. die Menge an Wärme, die abgeführt wird, ist abhängig von der Wärmeleitfähigkeit (also z.B. wie gut überhaupt der Kontakt zu IHS/Kühler ist), von der Querschnittsfläche (Hat der8auer ja gerade beschrieben) und der Differenztemperatur. So lange die Differenztemperatur zwischen CPU und Kühler niedrig ist, kann durch IHS&Co nicht die gesamte Wärme abfließen - sie staut sich. Dadurch wird die CPU wärmer und die Differenztemperatur steigt - jetzt kann etwas mehr Wärme abfließen. Dieser Prozess läuft solange ab, bis die Differenztemperatur genau so groß ist, wie nötig, um die gesamte in diesem Moment anfallende Wärme abzuleiten.
Bei einer CPU, die eine kleinere Querschnittsfläche zur Wärmeableitung nutzt und/oder pro Fläche weniger Wärme ableiten kann, weil die Verbindung minderwertig ist, kann die Temperatur, bei der alle Wärme abgeführt wird, dann also relativ hoch liegen - auch wenn es eigentlich um eher wenig Wärme geht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch weiter könnte man das zum Beispiel verdeutlichen mit einem Q6600. Der hat eine höhere TDP, bleibt aber seeehr viel kühler. Wieso? Der Prozessor besteht aus zwei Dualcore-Dies die fast den ganzen Raum unter dem Heatspreader einnehmen. Die Wärmeabgabe ist dementsprechend gleichmäßig und breitflächig. Bei einer Abwärme von garantiert über 225W (3,8GHz@1,5V), wahrscheinlich sogar mehr, bleibt die CPU unter Wasserkühlung damit permanent unter 60°C. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass man einen im Vergleich zu Sandy oder Ivy Bridge entsprechend stärkeren Radiator bräuchte, um ähnliche Wassertemperaturen zu erreichen.



Das unterschreib ich so, hab selber vom Q6600 auf Ivy gewechselt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2012)

OK.

Jetzt wärs für mich noch interessant zu wissen, ob ich an meiner Kühlung vom Umstieg i5-750 auf i5-3570k (wo die WLP durch Phobya LM Flüssigmetall ersetzt wird) noch was ändern müsste.

Bisher bin ich mit dem i5-750 beim Übertakten nie ins Temperaturlimit gekommen, mehr als 4,2 GHz waren bei WaKü mit der CPU oder dem Board aber auch nicht stabil zum laufen zu bekommen. Dafür waren die Temps stets mit noch Spielraum nach oben.

Kühler war der XSPC Raystorm (zu seinem erscheinen der beste erhältliche), Radi der Phobya Supernova (9x 180 mm). Es werden aber noch zwei stark übertaktete GTX 580 mitgekühlt, und die Lüfter (4x 22cm zur Zeit) sollten natürlich weiter unhörbar bleiben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Also da wirst du kaum was dran ändern müssen, die Abwärme der CPU ist ja eh nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein wenn du noch 650W+ von den GTX580ern in den Kreislauf kloppst. So lang die CPU im Kreislauf vor den Grakas kommt, ist alles ok. Wie gesagt, die CPU Temperaturen werden trotzdem höher liegen, aber das ist architekturbedingt - was soll man auch groß dagegen machen, wenn Intel so viel Leistung auf so wenig Fläche unterbringt?
Wo liegt denn deine Wassertemperatur nach ein paar Stunden zocken so wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sysnet (24. Oktober 2012)

Nein, die GraKas können auch vor der CPU im Kreislauf hängen oder die CPU eben nach den GraKas, ist ja das Gleiche. Wundere mich immer wieder weshalb sich dieses Gerücht so hartnäckig hält. Man braucht auch keine Radis "zwischenhängen". Das bringt einfach alles keine besseren Temperaturen. Lediglich mehr Radifläche (bis zu einer gewissen Größe) oder natürlich schnellere Lüfter bringen einen Temperaturvorteil.

Finde den Thread übrigens sehr interessant und werde meinem 3570k demnächst auch mal unters Häubchen schauen.  Gibt ja auch schon einige Foren in denen ähnliches berichtet wurde, da werde ich mir das natürlich nicht entgehen lassen und die deutlich verbesserten Temps mitnehmen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd hier natürlich auch berichten wie viel die "Köpf"-Aktion gebracht hat mit Vorher/Nachher-Messung.
Irgendeine Idee wo man gute 3570k herkriegt die sich gut für OC eignen, irgendwelche speziellen Batches?

---------
Sry für ein bisschen OT!

@Masterchief79: Momentan bau ich das System inkl. WaKü grad neu um bzw. von Grund neu auf, wenn der Prozi und das MB da sind kann ich die Temperaturen wieder angeben. Momentan ist alles zerlegt leider.

Aber hm... interessante Überlegung, was man nun "zuerst" im Kreislauf drannehmen sollte.
Dürfte für die zweite zu kühlende Komponente im Kreislauf natürlich nur minimalen Unterschied machen, da sich das Wasser ja insgesamt erwärmt.
Zumindest meiner Logik nach ( <- will aber nicht viel heißen ; D  ) sollte es also nen Unterschied geben, aber keinen großen...

Was stimm nun?
Jeder hier hat bisher was anderes gesagt. 



Wobeis natürlich auch einfach eine Frage davon ist, wie es am einfachsten praktisch zu realisieren ist.

Bislang hatte ich es so:
Auquastream XT -> beide Grafikkarten parallel angeschlossen (2x Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 als Kühler) -> CPU (XSPC Raystorm als Kühler) -> Radiator (Phobya Supernova, 4x 22 cm Lüfter) -> AGB -> wieder Pumpe.
So hatte ich es ein Jahr laufen, nie irgendwas dran machen müssen und nie Probleme.


Auch bei der Frage Parallel oder nicht scheiden sich ja die Geister... ich hab meine Gedanken zu dem Kapitel irgendwann damit abgeschlossen, dass Parallel da theoretisch wohl minimale Vorteile bringen kann, in der Praxis aber nahezu das selbe Ergebnis wie Reihenschaltung bringt (maximal 1 bis 2 Grad, die dann eine der GraKas wärmer wird als die andere) - dafür könnts aber Probleme geben, wenn einer der Kühler mit irgendwas verstopft.
Somit habe ich mich natürlich für Parallel entschieden, ehehe!  : D   Bin halt kein Freund von "play it safe". 

War mir aber auch von der Verschlauchung unkomplizierter in meinem Gehäuse mit Parallelschaltung.

Aber jetzt wirds System eh nochmal grundlegend anders, kann ja dann hinterher berichten wie die Temps vom neuen Ivy Prozessor werden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja stimmt schon, die Diskussion ist mir dann auch wieder eingefallen, im Endeffekt macht es keinen großen Unterschied ob du Grakas oder CPU zuerst in den Kreislauf steckst. Nach einiger Zeit herrscht überall die gleiche Temperatur. Habs noch nie selber nachgemessen und hatte meine Wakü schon ewig nicht mehr auseinander, hab nicht dran gedacht.

Falls du nen guten (aber warmen) 3770K suchst, Dancop verkauft im HWLuxx einen, schreib ihn doch mal an (teuer aber scheint ne sahnige CPU zu sein). Kosten scheinen ja nicht in erster Linie dein Problem zu sein oder^^


----------



## Sysnet (25. Oktober 2012)

Genau, da gab es schon etliche Threads die das Thema behandelt haben. Auch wurde das schon öfter getestet. Wenn es Unterschiede gab, lagen diese im Bereich der Messungenauigkeiten. Lohnt sich also nicht wirklich darüber nachzudenken. Ansonsten gibt es jedoch noch einiges was man an einer WaKü optimieren kann.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2012)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Genau, da gab es schon etliche Threads die das Thema behandelt haben. Auch wurde das schon öfter getestet. Wenn es Unterschiede gab, lagen diese im Bereich der Messungenauigkeiten. Lohnt sich also nicht wirklich darüber nachzudenken. Ansonsten gibt es jedoch noch einiges was man an einer WaKü optimieren kann.


 
Zum Beispiel?

Hab mir immer noch keine Lüfter-Shrouds gebastelt, ich fauler Hund.


----------



## Sysnet (25. Oktober 2012)

Schau bspw. mal im LuXX im WaKü-Bereich nach.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2012)

....so 14 Tage nach dem "köpfen", die Temps nach wie vor sehr gut.
Mit 4,4 GHz und 2 Stunden BF3 waren die Temps nicht über 60°C.

Ich bin auch gar nicht so der "Versteller", habe nur im UEFI die
Voreinstellungen für 4,4 angeklickt und so läuft es nun.


----------



## steinschock (26. Oktober 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gar nicht so der "Versteller", habe nur im UEFI die
> Voreinstellungen für 4,4 angeklickt und so läuft es nun.


 
Das sollte man aber lassen.

Wenn man schon so in die HW eingreift ist das ja schon fahrlässig.

Da fragt man sich wie einfach OC noch gehen muss .
Passt auch nicht zusammen, Vollnuub aber CPU köpfen 

Sry, ist genau so gemeint


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2012)

...das ist mein Problem 
Ich sehe absolut nicht bei den Einstellungen durch, köpfen ist Prxis, da habe ich 2 rechte Hände für.
Warum soll ich was ändern? Ich weiß hier steht es im Forum.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html#a3
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass eine solche Voreinstellung von Profilen auch die anderen notwendigen Änderungen nach sich zieht.
Die VCore geht nicht über 1,191 V. Zu
keiner Situation.


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2012)

Ivy OC ist doch total einfach. Du musst nur CPU Multi und Kernspannung einstellen. Sonst gar nichts. Also das bekommst du doch hin


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Oktober 2012)

..habe jetzt die VCore auf 1,130V gesetzt und Multi 44.
Bei BF3 sind die max Werte bei 58°C. Nicht anders als bei Auto und Profil 4,4.

Hier mal Prime. Welche VCore ist nun die korrekte?

HWInfo, CPU-Z oder VCore? Die Temps waren vor dem WLP Wechsel hier an dieser Stelle schon über 85°C!


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Oktober 2012)

CPU-Z ist korrekt. Die anderen Programme scheinen mir nur die Standardspannung auszulesen.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Oktober 2012)

... nun habe ich aber als VCore 1,125 V eingestellt, woher kommen die 1,191 V ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt, das scheint die Standardspannung (VID) der CPU zu sein, also die Spannung, die normalerweise anliegt, wenn du im BIOS nichts anderes einstellst.
 Wenn diese Spannung immer konstant bleibt und nicht schwankt, egal was du gerade am Rechner machst, ist sie definitiv nicht die aktuell anliegende CPU-Spannung. Diesen Vorgang solltest du aber bei Prime95 beobachten können. Wenn du Prime95 startest, fällt die in CPU-Z angezeigte Spannung in der Regel um einige millivolt ab (vdroop, z.B. von 1,148 auf 1,124V), die in HWInfo und CoreTemp wird konstant bei 1,191V bleiben.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Oktober 2012)

..ok, CPU-Z zeigt Core Voltage zwischen 1,112 und 1,128 V an dazwischen schwankt es immer.
Eingestellt hatte ich im UEFI 1,125 V müßte somit normal sein.


----------



## ralle_h (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich dieses WE auch mal rangewagt und konnte meine Temps zwischen 10-15°C absenken.

Mal sehen ob ich jetzt ein gutes 4,8 Ghz 24/7 Setting finden kann bzw. ob die CPU nun auch 5,0 Ghz mit alltagstauglicher Spannung und Temps schafft.

Momentan aber natürlich nur Zukunftsmusik, da die meisten Games zwischen 4,2 und 4,5 Ghz schon GPU limitiert sind.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (5. Januar 2013)

Hab heut auch meinen 3770K geköpft!

Is nicht der beste 3770K aber geht schon 

Meine Werte:

*Vorher 4,7 GHz @1,380Vcore bei 78°C*

*Nachher 4,7 GHz @ 1,380Vcore bei 58°C !*

Gemessen mit Coretemp, Vcore CPU-Z bei Prime95 in-Place Large nach ca 30 min

Beides unter H2O! Und selbe Raumtemperatur 20,5°C.

Bei gleicher Vcore macht er jetzt deutlich mehr MHz, max MHz bin ich grad drann. Im Moment 4,9 GHz bei 1,488Vcore

Temps sind immer noch unter den Werten von Vorher mit 4,7 GHz trotz mehr Vcore und 200MHz!

Hab die orginale WLP gegen die *Coollaoratory Liquid Ultra* ersetzt.


----------



## dmxforever (6. Januar 2013)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass eher die hohe Spannung als die Temperatur der CPU den Tod bescheren kann?


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Januar 2013)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass eher die hohe Spannung als die Temperatur der CPU den Tod bescheren kann?



...das finde ich auch. Er ist aber auch schon ganz schön am quälen mit der VCore......so würde ich es nie übertreiben.
Bei 4,6 GHz war ich nicht über 1,25V.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich lass ihn ja nicht die ganze Zeit am Limit laufen. Hab mehrere Profile im Bios gespeichert.

Jede CPU is anders, meine braucht einfach ein bischen mehr Vcore.

Wichtiger sind mir da schon die Temperaturen, mit der Verbesserung bin ich sehr zufrieden!

Mir is schon klar, das dadurch die CPU drauf gehen kann! Ich betreibe OC seit 1995!

Bis jetzt is nur eine CPU (Q6600) drauf gegangen, beim Entfernen des HS!

Werd mir jetzt einen meiner Watercool HK 3.0LTs umbauen, um die CPU ohne HS zu betreiben.


----------



## tobiii (7. Januar 2013)

Ich meine das mit dem "köpfen" wird sich gut durchsetzen sobald es eine idiotensichere methode gibt... 


Die gefahr ist die selbe wie zB das jailbreaken eines iPod oder iPhone wobei man sein iphone durchaus auch Bricken (Zerstören) kann und da das iPhone wesentlich mehr kostet denke ich solange man vorsichtig und umsichtig handelt (nicht unter zeitdruck oder mit der schimpfenden mutti im nacken) und sich hochwertige werkzeuge gebastelt hat wirds funktionieren


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn Haswell auch geWLPt ist, wird es sich bestimmt durch setzen!


----------



## Aer0 (9. Januar 2013)

mein sandy hällt erstmal ein paar jahre ich hoffe intel wechselt wieder zu löten sonst schmier ich mir auch  flüssig wlp drunter


----------



## UMF-013 (13. Januar 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> mein sandy hällt erstmal ein paar jahre ich hoffe intel wechselt wieder zu löten sonst schmier ich mir auch  flüssig wlp drunter


 
die verlötung war auch nicht immer das gelbe vom ei und gab teilweise krasse tmp unterschiede von chip zu chip trotz polieren etc, hats nur unnötig schwieriger gemacht wobei ich mir dafür extra n scheiß bügeleisen gekauft hab  ich hoffe du benutzt immer flüssig wlp aber du meinst bestimmt flüssigmetall


----------



## MatMade142 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich würd gerne mal wissen wie dick der IHS eigentlich ist?


----------



## UMF-013 (13. Januar 2013)

ich habs nie gemessen aber würde ausm bauch schätzen 1 bis 1,5 mm...messen kann ich leider nicht mehr bei mir fehlt n stück 

p.s. in deiner sig istn rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Murdoch (13. Januar 2013)

Habe ich richtig gelesen? Sanitätersilikon? 
Naja, also wirklich hitzestabil isses nicht zudem enthält es Säuren die evtl Materialien hier angreifen. 

Ich hätte da lieber sikaflex oder Karosseriedichtmasse genommen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2013)

Klar. Am Besten fungizides Sanitärsilikon. Da schimmelt die CPU auch garantiert nicht


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Klar. Am Besten fungizides Sanitärsilikon. Da schimmelt die CPU auch garantiert nicht


 
Es steht doch "handelsübliches silikon". Daher auch meine frage. 

Wenn schon fett der Finger nicht gewollte Reaktionen an der wlp verursachen kann dann Säure ganz sicher. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2013)

Das Silikon sollte ja nur ganz dünn und in minimaler Menge aufgetragen werden. Es dient eigentlich nur dazu, den IHS für den Wiedereinbau zu stabilisieren/fixieren. Für die eigentliche Festigkeit sorgt ja dann der Verschluss vom Sockel. Vermutlich würde es auch ganz ohne Verklebung funktionieren, bzw. es gibt auch Leute, die den IHS lediglich mit Klebestreifen fixiert haben. Klar ist, dass das Silikon nicht so dick aufgetragen werden soll, dass es unter den IHS quilt, wo es mit dem Flüssigmetall reagieren kann. Hier muss halt sehr sauber und mit geringem Materialeinsatz gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2013)

Naja ich meine auch keinen direkten Kontakt. Die dämpfen sind schon sauer genug. 

Sorry aber für mich hört sich das nach pfusch an. 

Da lieber gar net fixieren. Silikon gehört ins Badezimmer. :thumbup:


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2013)

Klar, steht dir frei. Und im Endeffekt brauchste ja wirklich nicht fixieren. Das macht der Sockel ja fest genug. Dann noch den Kühler ordentlich drauf verschraubt und der IHS sitzt bombenfest.


----------



## ralle_h (14. Januar 2013)

So kann man die Temps und die CPU gerne lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte schon Angst es mit der Liquid Ultra etwas übertrieben zu haben, aber die Temps geben mir wohl recht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die beste von 80 Ivys, nicht neidisch sein, war ein hartes Stück Arbeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: 

Zum Thema Silikon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzt wie ne 1 und sieht aus wie ungeköpft (leider zu groß für den Anhang):
http://www.abload.de/img/img_08328nqoj.jpg


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

Doch jetzt bin ich aber neidisch, meiner macht noch nicht mal mit 1,4 die 5Ghz mit.

Bis 4,8 skaliert er gut, danach nur noch Müll  xD


----------



## Hanisch1982 (15. Januar 2013)

Ja, meiner braucht auch viel Vcore.

Du hast 80 Ivys durch? Aber is ein super Wert für 5GHz! Gratuliere!


----------



## Aer0 (15. Januar 2013)

iczh will deinen 1,3v ivy haben xD


----------



## PitBull (21. Januar 2013)

Habe meinen auch geköpft und 14 Grad raus holen können, brauche erst ein neues Board aber denke bis 4,8Ghz sollte meine CPU skalieren danach geht die Spannung zu hoch


----------



## Topper_Harley (15. Februar 2013)

Sooo meiner wurde auch grad geköpft, 10-13 Grad weniger,

Hätte ich nie gedacht!

4,5Ghz bei 1,248v (evtl. ging auch weniger) und 70C


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Februar 2013)

Isch ooooch  

Vorher 4,5 Ghz - Prime 20 min - 70-75°C
Nacher 4,5 Ghz - Prime 20 min - 55-60°C

15°C unterschied sind göttlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topper_Harley (15. Februar 2013)

Ach, noch was,

Brez$$z und ich sind nach diesem Intel Ivy Bridge 3570K IHS removal - YouTube Tutorial vorgegangen, allerdings tut man sich schwer genau so Professionell vorzugehen.... dazu fehlt es einfach an der passenden Ausrüstung 

Gruß


----------



## Razzor (16. Februar 2013)

haha das video ist der hammer , aber das ist doch bestimmt eine defekte cpu gewesen ..... so hirnlos kann man nicht wirklich sein oder lol

der is auch gut Décapsulage de l'IHS d'un core i7 - YouTube


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. Februar 2013)

Die Leute sind doch echt schmerzfrei xD


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2013)

da tuen einem schon die armen cpu´s leid


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Februar 2013)

...wie robust doch so eine Technik ist, da mache ich mir Gedanken wie ich ohne anzuecken die Bauteile wechseln kann, alles umsonst. 
Die Technik kann was ab.


----------



## Skyler1337 (19. Februar 2013)

ist auch so !!!   bei mir mit Liquid Pro hat das 20 Grad unter last gebracht... da ist das Köpfen schon fast ein muss. zwar wird die Garantie futsch sein aber dafür läuft die CPU länger weil sie nicht so warm wird.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2013)

Skyler1337 schrieb:


> sein aber dafür läuft die CPU länger weil sie nicht so warm wird.



Wärmeentwicklung hat wenig bis nix mit der Lebenserwartung deiner CPU zu tun. Vollkommen egal, ob das Ding auf 45° oder 80° läuft. Es kommt nur auf die Spannung an.


----------



## der8auer (19. Februar 2013)

Nicht ganz  Niedrigere Temperatur -> Geringere Leistungsaufnahme -> Geringere Elektronenmigration.

Natürlich in kleinerem Maße aber sowohl Spannung als auch Temperatur haben einen Einfluss auf die Lebenserwartung.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz  Niedrigere Temperatur -> Geringere Leistungsaufnahme -> Geringere Elektronenmigration.
> 
> Natürlich in kleinerem Maße aber sowohl Spannung als auch Temperatur haben einen Einfluss auf die Lebenserwartung.



Natürlich hast du Recht. Aber wie gesagt, im kleinen Maße. 

Ich kenn jedenfalls nur Leute die die CPU mit zu hoher Spannung gegrillt haben. Mein alter Laptop mit nem Athlon 64 hingegen throttled seit ca. 9 Jahren  aufgrund schlechter Belüftung knapp unter der Abschaltgrenze vor sich hin. Und das macht er vermutlich auch noch die nächsten 10 Jahre so
weiter.

Bevor ne CPU durch Elektronenmigration kaputt geht, hat man sie i.d.R. doch längst gegen ein neueres Modell ersetzt. Aber natürlicg hast du, wie schon gesagt, grundsätzlich Recht, nur muss man sich bezüglich der Lebensdauer wegen ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger nicht in die Hosen machen.


----------



## Knappknacks (22. Februar 2013)

Hey. Geile Sache. Leider ist das ja nicht gerade toll, da mann damit ja wohl seine gewährleistung verschrottet. Ich finde es wirklich miserabel dass Intel die Prozessoren so verkauft.


----------



## Chris2403 (25. Februar 2013)

Tach zusammen,

erstmal ein großes  für das Projekt!

ich habe mir jetzt die 24 Seiten durchgelesen und werde das Projekt wohl mal angehen. Es wurden ja die verschiedensten WLPs und z.T. auch Flüssigmetall verwendet. Ich habe hier noch eine Tube Arctic MX-2 rumliegen. Wäre die auch ok, oder gibt es etwas, was gegen die Verwendung spricht? Achso, es geht bei mir um einen 3570k.

Ich betreibe kein extremes OC, derzeit habe ich ein 4,2GHz@1,136v 24/7 Setting, wassergekühlt. 4,5GHz würde ich für mich als maximales 24/7 taugliches Setting angehen wollen, mehr höchstens mal für den ein oder anderen Benchmark.

Grüße


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Februar 2013)

Ja also ich hab die MX2 auch drauf und Topper auch. Bisher gibts keine Probleme


----------



## Topper_Harley (25. Februar 2013)

Ja also ich hab die MX2 auch drauf, und Brez$$z auch. Bisher gibts keine Probleme  

Neee ernsthaft, funzt einwandfrei ​


----------



## Chris2403 (25. Februar 2013)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## ralle_h (27. Februar 2013)

Ich würde zu Liquid Ultra oder Phoby LM raten - wenn schon, denn schon.

Warum auch mit 5-10 Grad zufrieden sein, wenn man 10-20 haben könnte?


----------



## Topper_Harley (27. Februar 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Ich würde zu Liquid Ultra oder Phoby LM raten - wenn schon, denn schon.
> 
> Warum auch mit 5-10 Grad zufrieden sein, wenn man 10-20 haben könnte?



ich würd einfach den HS nicht wieder ankleben, dann kannst du WLP´s testen bis zum abwinken.


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Februar 2013)

zu mal ich 10 °C unterschied von MX2 zu deinen gennanten für Unreal halte, kann man machen wenn man 
die letzten 1-2 °C rausholen will


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Februar 2013)

Wollte hier mal hinzufügen das die Gelid laut diesem Test die gleichen Temps wie die Flüssigmetal Geschichte hat.

30 Wärmeleitpasten im Vergleich - Xpert OC Team


----------



## Aer0 (27. Februar 2013)

nichts geht bei temperaturen über flüssig wlp,und normale wlp trocknet aus,ich hätte keine lust den ihs nochmal abzumachen weil die wlp trocken ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Februar 2013)

Ja flüssig WLP hat auch nachteile! meist Leitend, schwieriges auftragen oder entfernen ect. und meist kostet sie mehr.
Außerdem trocknet nicht jede "normale" WLP sofort aus...


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2013)

Bei einer Austrocknungsgarantie von 6-8 Jahren hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem mit den "normalen" Pasten.


----------



## Marco83 (27. Februar 2013)

Könnte man als "Spacer / Druckverteiler / NIederhalter was auch immer" die Filznubbsis nehmen wie sie Früher auf den Thunderbirds waren?

Da könnte ich noch welche daheim rumfahren haben.

Grüße


----------



## ralle_h (28. Februar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal hinzufügen das die Gelid laut diesem Test die gleichen Temps wie die Flüssigmetal Geschichte hat.
> 
> 30 Wärmeleitpasten im Vergleich - Xpert OC Team


 
Jau, die Gelid habe ich zwischen HS und CPU Kühler, die ist wirklich bärenstark. Das sie wirklich ganz so gut ist, wie die Liquid Ultra, kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt sehr schwer vorstellen. Vielleicht stell ich das hier mal nach, bisher war ich aber zu faul Liquid Ultra zwischen HS und CPU Kühler zu machen, was auch gut so war, weil ich seitdem noch locker 5-6 andere 3570k an getestet habe


----------



## Knappknacks (2. März 2013)

jaja die guten alten zeiten ohne metaldeckel aufm cpu 



der_knoben schrieb:


> Coole Sache, danke für den Test.
> 
> Du weißt nicht zufällig, was Intel zum Festkleben des IHS benutzt, oder?
> Wäre eventuell Flüssigmetall eine noch bessere Lösung?
> Waren die 5 bzw. 9K Unterschied im Idle oder unter Last nach 20min?



Ich denke mal flüssimetal wär nicht sehr praktisch, da das Zeug leitet. 
 Gelid GC Extreme ist dafür perfekt


----------



## Speedy1612 (2. März 2013)

Knappknacks schrieb:


> Ich denke mal flüssimetal wär nicht sehr praktisch, da das Zeug leitet.
> Gelid GC Extreme ist dafür perfekt



Dem kann Ich zustimmen ! Die Gelid ist der hammer


----------



## Axonia (3. März 2013)

Knappknacks schrieb:


> Ich denke mal flüssimetal wär nicht sehr praktisch, da das Zeug leitet.
> Gelid GC Extreme ist dafür perfekt


 
Ich denke aber, wenn man vorsichtig damit umgeht, kann eigentlich gar nichts schief gehen. 
Man muss halt aufpassen, das stimmt wohl


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (3. März 2013)

Ist es jetzt sinnvoller, das IHS wieder aufzukleben oder gleich ganz wegzulassen? So langsam juckts mir auch in den Fingern


----------



## Aer0 (3. März 2013)

das problem ist das die Die dann tiefer ist evtl berüht der kühler die Die nicht und wenn du mal nur eine schraube zu fest anziehst ist die cpu schrott,sehr risikoreich sollte aber beid en temps was bringen.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2013)

Aer0 hat recht, bei mir sah es so aus als wäre der DIE dann tiefer als der Sockel.
Dazu besteht wie bei den alten CPU's ohne IHS die gefahr das durch zu festen Druck der DIE zerstört wird


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. März 2013)

Naja.....
Bei mir liegt der HIS auch lose drauf das Ich immer wechseln kann.

Ich glaube nicht das dieser 0.01m da soviel ausmacht...

Hierr mal ein Bild vor dem Köpfen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab ihn draufgelegt wie im Video auf YouTube  oder der8auer 

Gruss


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dieser 0.01m da soviel ausmacht...


 
ja 0,01 Meter sind doch schon recht viel 
ne spaß, aber ich hab den IHS nicht gemssen, aber er ist nicht nur 1-2 Zentel stark.
Und zwischen Sockel und Kühler ist jetzt auch schon fast garkein Spalt


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. März 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ja 0,01 Meter sind doch schon recht viel
> ne spaß, aber ich hab den IHS nicht gemssen, aber er ist nicht nur 1-2 Zentel stark.
> Und zwischen Sockel und Kühler ist jetzt auch schon fast garkein Spalt


 
Sorry meinte 0.01mm :o

Hast du den IHS wieder aufgeklebt ?


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2013)

so lala, also an 2 Punkten bischen fixiert. Will halt auch ggf. wieder runterbekommen 

und so dünn ist der IHS nicht, geschätzt 2mm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Aer0 hat recht, bei mir sah es so aus als wäre der DIE dann tiefer als der Sockel.
> Dazu besteht wie bei den alten CPU's ohne IHS die gefahr das durch zu festen Druck der DIE zerstört wird


 
Druck als solcher ist nicht unbedingt das Problem - einseitiger Druck/verkanten hat reihenweise CPUs vernichtet. Aber in der Tat ist es bei LGA Sockeln erforderlich, auch den kompletten Halterahmen vom Sockel zu entfernen, damit der Kühler überhaupt noch zuverlässig draufdrückt.


----------



## skenter (4. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Druck als solcher ist nicht unbedingt das Problem - einseitiger Druck/verkanten hat reihenweise CPUs vernichtet. Aber in der Tat ist es bei LGA Sockeln erforderlich, auch den kompletten Halterahmen vom Sockel zu entfernen, damit der Kühler überhaupt noch zuverlässig draufdrückt.


 
kann ich nur bestätigen ! ist mir auch schon passiert ! wie gesagt es ist nicht der feste druck auf der DIE sondern eher die gefahr das durchs (verkantnen) die cpu stirbt !


----------



## Topper_Harley (7. März 2013)

Servus,

Ich habe heut nochmal ein bischen rumprobiert und die WLP unter HS und Kühler getauscht,

Zuerst etwas gegen das Gerücht das die Mx-2 unter dem Heatspreader flüssig wird, dem ist nicht so, seit der Köpfaktion ist schon ein Weilchen vergangen, und da ich ja heute die Gelid Extrem probieren wollte habe
ich die MX-2 auf dem (der?) Die nochmal unter die Lupe genommen, diese sieht aus wie an dem Tag als ich sie verarbeitet habe, meine Temps wurden auch kein Grad schlechter über die Zeit also .... Entwarnung von meiner Seite.

Nun, habe ich wie gesagt heute die Mx-2 durch die Gelid ersetzt, einfach aus spaß an der Sache, und zu sehen ob da WLP mäßig wirklich noch was geht.

Dazu habe ich vorher Prime 30min mit der Mx-2 lauffen lassen und dabei hatte ich auf dem heißesten Kern jumps von 69 - 71 Grad, das ganze auf 4,5Ghz bei 1,24V

nach dem Wechsel auf Gelid habe ich jetzt nach 50min. auf dem heißesten Kern (übrigends der selbe wie vorher  ) 66 - 68 Grad,

Das ganze ist denke ich "nur" für einen WLP wechsel nicht schlecht, ich werde die Gelid beobachten und öfter mal Primen ob sich langzeittechnisch was tut.

Noch was zu Verarbeitung, die Mx-2 lässt sich mmn. ein bischen leichter verstreichen, die Konsistenz der beiden Pasten ist zwar ähnlich, aber beim abziehen zickt die Gelid ein wenig mehr rum, ist aber dank der mitgelieferten Spachtel kein Problem. 


Nun fals jemand noch was wissen will .... bin da


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2013)

Ich teste gerade 27 verschiedene Wärmeleitpasten für Luft- und LN2-Kühlung. Sollte interessant für euch werden. Poste hier noch mal wenn ich mit allem fertig bin


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

Hi,

haben eigentlich schon viele Ihren Ivy beim Umbau zerstört? Also ich oute mich mal als I7 3770K Zerstörer. passend zum Wochenende  dat war wohl nix bei mir...


----------



## Brez$$z (8. März 2013)

Autsch... mein beileid, wann wird der gute Beerdigt? wie hast das geschafft?
darf man mal Bilder sehen?

PS: meine Gelid vom Roman hab ich noch garnicht drauf, hab ja nie Zeit


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

nunja, mit der guten Wilkinson aussenrum gefahren, schön Sachte. eine Stelle gesucht wo man vll etwas unter den HS kommt. NIchts zu finden. Also habe cih mal angefangen an einer Stelle etwas zu "säbeln" flach zum PCB das eigentlich nix passieren sollte... und schwupps habe ich was blankes gesehen unter der Klinge... Also Aktion abgebrochen, eingebaut.. Rechner an Rechner aus Rechner an Rechner aus  Bilder kann ich machen sobald ich den Dinger raushole um Ihn durch seinen Nachfolger zu ersetzen.

Beerdigt? Geistig vorhin, Physikalisch kommt er wohl in die Vitrine  Überschrift "Soooo nicht Freunde der Nacht"


----------



## Brez$$z (8. März 2013)

Oha, Säbeln war keine gute idee. Die Sache ist die, du musst zwischen PCB und dem HS kommen. Wenn du 
den kleinen Spalt nicht triffst kannst du Säbeln und Drücken so viel du willst. Wenn du wirklich dazwischen gewesen 
wärst hättest du gemerkt das es eigentlich Spielend geht


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

Ich werde ihn wohl am Montag mit ins Geschäft unter das Mikroskop nehmen und schauen was man da so sieht  Aber Leiterbahnen kann man wohl schlecht reparieren. Aber bevor er in die Tonne fliegt... Auf alle Fälle wird der HS weiter vorsichtig entfernt um mal  genau an der Stelle auch was sehen zu können.

Ich werde berichten


----------



## Brez$$z (8. März 2013)

Theo. wäre es möglich Leiterbahnen zu Reparieren, je nach Schaden halt (so lange nicht anderes Schaden genommen hat). 
Mach das, vergewissere dich aber das du wirklich unter dem HS bist. 
Das sieht man schlecht und wenn es schwer geht bist nicht drunter richtig. Wenn er runter ist mach mal ein Pic für uns okay?


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

Geht klar, ich melde mich (Montag) 

Grüße


----------



## Brez$$z (8. März 2013)

Okay, bis Montag. Ich Trauere mit dir


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

Ach, trauer ist zuviel gesagt. Es kratz mehr am Ego als an sosntigem 
Aber das ist nunmal der Preis für Beratungsresistenz


----------



## Brez$$z (8. März 2013)

Uff... Sieht ja aus wie Tschernobyl, hast ja einmal komplett außenrumm verkrazt


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

so schauts aus  Ich hatte bei montiertem HS nur die Ecke unten rechts gesehen.. der rest des Ausmaßes kam dann vorhin  nach nem sättigenden Fleischkäsbrötchen.  Es ist wie es ist. Da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. Nehm ich nun nen Sandy I7 zwecks Temps oder wieder den Ivy i7 ? Also vom Umbaugedanken bin ich erstmal befreit


----------



## Topper_Harley (8. März 2013)

R.I.P 3770k , du warst Marco bestimmt ein guter Freund, und wurdest trotz Höchstleistungen plötzlich aus dem Leben gesäbelt!


----------



## Brez$$z (8. März 2013)

Marco83 schrieb:


> Also habe cih mal angefangen an einer Stelle etwas zu "säbeln"



Sach ma wo ist die "eine Stelle"


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

Joa, 5 GHz ging er mit 1,32V siehe IceStorm Ranking  nur wurde er dann selbst mit Wasserkühlung recht warm. Darum wurde der Mod geplant.
Die SäbelEcke ist unten rechts aufm Bild


----------



## Topper_Harley (8. März 2013)

Marco83 schrieb:


> Joa, 5 GHz ging er mit 1,32V siehe IceStorm Ranking  nur wurde er dann selbst mit Wasserkühlung recht warm. Darum wurde der Mod geplant.
> Die SäbelEcke ist unten rechts aufm Bild



Brezz hat das eher ironisch gemeint, du hast ja rigsrum alles verbördelt  nich nur die eine ecke


----------



## Marco83 (8. März 2013)

Dat kam schon an  wollte nur der Komplettheit wegen antworten  Jetzt was hol ich mir? Das Ding war ja keine 2 Wochen alt  Maximal 10 h Counterstrike GO und 10 h 3DMark aufm Zähler gehabt. Eine meiner teuersten Hardwarekomponenten wenn man den Zeitfaktor mit einrechnet...
Wann kommen denn die Haswellkisten dann würde ich das Board verschachern. Juni? Oder doch nochmal nen Ivy holen?


----------



## Brez$$z (10. März 2013)

So, heute hab ich auch die Gelid Extreme drauf gehauen. Hat effektiv ca 2-3°C gebracht.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Werde gleich mein I7 3770K köpfen.
Und Coollaboratory Liquid Pro auftragen. 
Soll ich auch auf die HS Flüssigmetall draufhauen oder MX4? 
Mein CPU Kühler Noctua Nh-D14 2x Noctua F12 1x Noctua P14.


----------



## rusco (11. März 2013)

mx4 finde ich besser


----------



## Topper_Harley (11. März 2013)

rusco schrieb:


> mx4 finde ich besser



Was ist denn das für ne Aussage?

Mit dem Liquid Metal zeugs wirst du wohl die besseren Temperaturen haben, wenn dir das aber zu gefährlich ist nimm die Mx.

Denk mal der Unterschied dürfte so 3 - 4 grad betragen.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Ich glaube ich meine 3700K geschrotet  der fährt nicht mehr hoch also kein bild. Beim köpfen bin ich wohl mit dem cuttermesser an die leitbahnen gekommen.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. März 2013)

Mach mal ein Bild.
Was für WLP? Richtig eingebaut? Vllt WLP auf den Kontakten? 
DIE verletzt?


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Habe die 3770K wieder eingeschickt wird direkt getauscht hatte goldservice. Die wissen natürlich nichts davon.
Die PCB hab ich beim entfernen des HS beschädigt. Das goldene schimmern war sehr deutlich an mehreren stellen.
Beim einschalten bekam ich kein bild.


----------



## Topper_Harley (11. März 2013)

lol, ja da bin ich mal gespannt, ob da goldservice hilft,

ich denke mal die werden dir was husten


----------



## Brez$$z (11. März 2013)

ähm..... nochmal von vorne. Du Schneidest mit ner Klinge dein CPU kaputt und schickst ihn zurück?


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Oben ist das Bild. Ja ist ja unterm hs. habs wieder verklebt von aussen sieht man nix.ist ja nur unterm hs.


----------



## Chemenu (11. März 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ähm..... nochmal von vorne. Du Schneidest mit ner Klinge dein CPU kaputt und schickst ihn zurück?


 Dein Avatar sagt eigentlich alles zu diesem Thema.  

@*PolatAlemdar*
Ich denke und hoffe dass die Beschädigungen dem Service auffallen...


----------



## Brez$$z (11. März 2013)

xD da bin ich mal gespannt, aber ehrlich meinung von mir.... wirst wohl pech haben


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Mal schauen. also von aussen hat man nichts gesehen. Habs gut verklebt wie vorher. Der Herr am Apparat sagte wenn das Paket ankommt schicken die diese Woche direkt eins los.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. März 2013)

und wenn sie rausfinden das du sie beschissen hast, bekommst ne neue rechnung incl Versand und Verwaltungsgebühr ?!


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Mal schauen sollte klappen. Melde mich dann nochmal. Köpfen gibts dann ned mehr. Wie konnte mir das eig passieren habs langsam sanft gemacht. Anscheind reicht nen mini kratzer und das ding ist im arsch.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. März 2013)

Nunja, Feinmotorik sollte man haben. Leichte mini Kratzer sehe ich auf deinem Bild nicht sorry


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Hätte ich bloß einen 0,4mm Teppichmesser nehmen sollen. 
War ja zuerst mit ner Rasierklinge dazwischen. 
Habs mit nem kack Teppichmesser versaut. 
Wenn ich kein neues kriegen sollte , kaufe ich mir den wieder aber diesmal ohne Risiko.Baue es direkt ein.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. März 2013)

Ich hab ne Klinge vom Teppichmesser genommen und das ging Super


----------



## PolatAlemdar (11. März 2013)

Hab das coollaboratory liquid pro auch auf meine GTX 580 draufgeknallt.
Die Grafikkarte habe ich bei nem kumpel getestet , und die ist deutlich kühler.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. März 2013)

Hoffentlich erwischen die dich und du bekommst ne Anzeige wegen Betrugs!! Frechheit was du da machst!!


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. März 2013)

Ist doch nicht dein Bier, legal ist es natürlich nicht, aber lass ihn doch machen, Risiko liegt doch auch bei ihm... An sich müsstest du dann ja auch jedes Mal so nen Aufstand machen, wenn jemand ne CPU einschickt, die er vorher schon übertaktet hat. Das lässt die Garantie genauso erlischen. Die Shops dürften sich, gerade bei K CPUs, sowieso schon lange damit abgefunden haben, dass da ziemlich gepfuscht wird.


----------



## Topper_Harley (11. März 2013)

Aber man sieht halt schon das man mit ein wenig Gefühl für die Materie an das ganze rangehen sollte,

Wenn was nicht gleich klappt z.b. das man nicht gleich durch den Kleber kommt ... mal überlegen warum nicht .... und net gleich wild drauf lossäbeln!

Anscheinend ermutigt dieser Thread durch die vielen Erfolge anfangs, jeden drauf los zu schneiden, das diese Personen bei denen es geklappt hat aber schon teilweise Jahre Erfahrung mit Bastelleien in dieser Richtung haben
denkt keiner.

Also jungs, wirklich net böse gemeint! Bei jedem kann mal was in die Hose gehen, aber ihr werkelt immerhin an ziehmlich teuren und empfindlichen Bauteilen rum ... also vorher überlegen ob man sich das zutraut! 


Gruuß


----------



## lisur (11. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab heute auch mal meinen 3770-K geköpft. Hatte wohl anfänglich erst ein bisschen Schiss, mit der Rasierklinge am Prozessor rumzuwerkeln und war übervorsichtig. Aber wenn man einmal richtig mit der Klinge im Spalt zwischen IHS und Prozessorplatine drin steckt, ist das Durchtrennen der Silikonverklebung eigentlich ein Kinderspiel und in wenigen Augenblicken erledigt. Der Rest war auch recht einfach: Silikonreste mit Ceresit Silikonentferner beschmiert (vorher an einer alten Platine auf Unverträglichkeit getestet) und später alles inklusive der alten WLP entfernt, dann Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra aufgetragen, IHS an den Aussparungen, mit denen er im Sockel an die Prozessorplatine gedrückt wird, mit ein bisschen Ceresit Silikon auf dem Prozessor fixiert, zum Schluss mit Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra wieder in den PC eingebaut. Hab natürlich Prime vor und nach dem Köpfen ca. 15 Minuten mit „Small FFTs (maximum FPU stress,….)“ laufen lassen (generiert bei mir die höchsten Temperaturen) . Ergebnis: 16 bis 19 °C kühler als vorher! Ich bin begeistert und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. 

Ich hab zwar eine Wasserkühlung mit einem 120er Radiator, allerdings werde ich mit meinem PC-Innenleben in den nächsten Tagen von meinem jetzigen Midi-Tower in einen luftigen Big-Tower umziehen. Meine Wasserkühlung hat dann eine etwas größere Dimension inkl. einem hochwertigerem CPU-Kühler. Mal sehen, ob es noch was bringt. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass ich dann noch ein paar Grad rausholen kann. Wenn es dann soweit ist, werde ich von meinem Ergebnis berichten.

Hier noch die Fotos von meinen beiden Prime-Durchläufen:

vorm CPU-Köpfen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      danach: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Gruß…


----------



## Marco83 (12. März 2013)

Also ich habe mir jetzt nen neuen bestellt (nur den i5 3570K) Strafe muss ja sein. Und bei dem Versuche ich es nochmal. Aber den defekten von mir zerstörten i7 einzuschicken würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Das habe ich verbockt und dafür stehe ich halt gerade. Wenn ich mir das nicht leisten kann oder möchte sollte ich es lassen. Aber so steht es ja auch in Beitrag 1.
Aber das sind vielleicht auch nur meine 50 cent


----------



## Marketing@Mindfactory (12. März 2013)

PolatAlemdar schrieb:


> Habe die 3770K wieder eingeschickt wird direkt getauscht hatte goldservice. Die wissen natürlich nichts davon.
> Die PCB hab ich beim entfernen des HS beschädigt. Das goldene schimmern war sehr deutlich an mehreren stellen.
> Beim einschalten bekam ich kein bild.


 
Hallo PolatAlemdar, vielen Dank für deine Vorankündigung, wir haben einen entsprechenden Hinweis in deinem Kundenkonto vermerkt. Falls du die CPU noch nicht eingeschickt hast, kannst du dir die Mühe sparen, denn bei einer unberechtigten Rücksendung werden dir die Versandkosten in Rechnung gestellt.

Sollte jemand anderes vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehen, ist es immer besser vorher freundlich anzuklopfen. Wenn wir es abgewickelt bekommen, ist es Glück im Unglück, aber vertuschen oder verschweigen kommt meist mit negativen Folgen zurück, denn ein Austausch oder eine Gutschrift folgt immer unter Vorbehalt einer Nachbelastung. Wenn so etwas rauskommt, ist keinem damit geholfen. Ehrlichkeit wird eher belohnt.

Es sei aber gesagt, solche Eingriffe sind *keinesfalls *von der Garantie abgedeckt und werden von uns auch nicht gestattet. In der Regel folgt eine sofortige Ablehnung des Gewährleistungsanspruch.


----------



## Aer0 (12. März 2013)

Fail xD naja hart aber fair.


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2013)

Hatte erst überlegt ob/was ich zu dem Beitrag schreibe, aber das hat sich jetzt wohl erledigt  Epic!


----------



## Brez$$z (12. März 2013)

Ja epic triffts da einfach


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. März 2013)

Hhaahahahahaahah ich komm nicht mehr klar  Mindfactory einfach zu geil


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. März 2013)

Hail yeahhh, danke Gerechtigkeit! Mindfactory ihr seit spitze ^^


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. März 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> lol, ja da bin ich mal gespannt, ob da goldservice hilft,
> 
> ich denke mal die werden dir was husten


 
Ja da zitiere ich mich doch mal selber 

Aber aus dem Husten ist dann wohl eine Watschn geworden, wie man bei uns in Bayern sagt 


Mindfactory .... Daumen hoch!


----------



## PolatAlemdar (12. März 2013)

Ich verstehe gerade nicht warum mindfactory was dazu schreibt. Von denen habe ich die CPU nicht? Und morgen soll die neue CPU raus gehen.


----------



## Lugge97 (12. März 2013)

Die schicken dir ernsthaft ne neu CPU!? Von welchen Shop hattest du die CPU gekauft!?


----------



## PolatAlemdar (12. März 2013)

Von CP


----------



## ralle_h (13. März 2013)

Und ich habe mich grad schon gefragt wie das Mindfactory Team ohne IP an den Kundenaccount gekommen sein soll 

Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass die CPU ausgetauscht wird, so wie die aussieht... sogar an den Rändern ist ein Teil des PCBs abgekratzt, so groß ist der Heatsink gar nicht, dass da alle Beschädigungen verdeckt werden könnten.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber so wie das Ding aussieht könntest du gut und gerne bei nem Abrissunternehmen anheuern


----------



## PolatAlemdar (13. März 2013)

Ja ich warte heute auf meine CPU ist schon auf dem weg. Und bei mindfactory habe ich bisher nie was bestellt.


----------



## Aer0 (13. März 2013)

gerechtigkeit


----------



## efdev (13. März 2013)

gibt es wohl leider nicht vielleicht haben wir glück und er kriegt nur seinen kaputten zurück.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. März 2013)

PolatAlemdar schrieb:


> Von CP


 

hab gar nicht gewußt, dass die auch "goldservice" anbieten....toll...aber vielleicht will er uns auch nur verschaukeln.....Beweise will ich sehen 

...wir sind aber schon sowas von OT.....aber interessieren tut es mich schon....


----------



## Marketing@Mindfactory (13. März 2013)

LOL unglaublich 

Naja, wenn es wirklich nicht von uns bezogen wurde, möchte ich mich natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen.

Nur diese Zufälle.... zum einen das "GoldService" aber in PolatAlemdar Photoalbum gibt es ein Bild mit dem neuen System: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...3-picture624851-endlich-alles-angekommen.html
Überall wo diese grünen Barcode-Aufkleber sind, wie auch auf der CPU Box (die haben wir auf unseren Artikel auch), und das Mainboard passen exakt zur Bestellung eines Kunden vom 30.01. und die BitFenix Kabel in rot werden auch nicht besonders oft verkauft. Eine defekte 3770K ist heute von diesem Kunden auch eingetroffen, der Reklamationsschein dazu wurde am 11. März erstellt. 

Vielleicht bin ich schon etwas paranoid. Sorry

Entschuldigung der8auer für den OT-Beitrag, dein Thread hat so schön angefangen 

Edit: die Reklamation ist angekommen, die CPU Box war geöffnet in einem Paket, die CPU lag lose darin, ohne Füllmaterial oder Schutz  
Bitte achtet unbedingt auf die DHL Verpackungshinweise bei Rücksendungen, sonst hilft auch die Transportversicherung nichts.
Die Ähnlichkeit von beiden Fällen ist aber tatsächlich verblüffend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2013)

Und nun wieder alle ans CPU köpfen


----------



## Gohrbi (13. März 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Und nun wieder alle ans CPU köpfen


 
...na klar doch...ABER NUR die, die Ahnung von Elektronik haben, oder eben Bastler mit Fähigkeiten.....die anderen bitte aufpassen und sich helfen lassen.

@Mindfactory...ja es gibt Zufälle....manchmal aber auch nicht


----------



## Aer0 (13. März 2013)

wer sagt eigentlich das das mit CP nicht nur ne ausrede war, nur mal so angemerkt^^


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2013)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Entschuldigung der8auer für den OT-Beitrag, dein Thread hat so schön angefangen



Kein Problem. Lustig fand ich es trotzdem 

Auch interessant zu wissen wer wo alles mitliest


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2013)

Ich habe hier mal aufgeräumt  Hier geht es ab jetzt wieder *nur* um Ivy köpfen!

Genug Offtopic.


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2013)

Roman ich bin am überlegen meinen zu köpfen
Aber....Stimmt das mit dem geköpften Chip von dir das er dann gestorben ist


----------



## Addi (13. März 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Roman ich bin am überlegen meinen zu köpfen
> Aber....Stimmt das mit dem geköpften Chip von dir das er dann gestorben ist


 Iirc ist Roman sein geköpfter Ivy gestorben , mann muss dazu sagen das er damit aber auch fast 6,5 GHz unter Ln2 geschafft hat 
Deswegen ist es schwer zusagen woran der kleine letzten endes gestorben ist.


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2013)

Die CPU ist im idle bei 4,2 GHz unter Luft gestorben. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wieso


----------



## Brez$$z (13. März 2013)

Ahhh MF hat wohl den Beweis gebracht 

Kerl du bist echt panne, bist schon lange aufgeflogen und dann lügts kräftig weiter 



PolatAlemdar schrieb:


> Oben ist das Bild. Ja ist ja unterm hs. habs wieder verklebt von aussen sieht man nix.ist ja nur unterm hs.



   


PS: das ganze hier ist legen... warte ich habs gleich...där


----------



## eagle*23* (13. März 2013)

Leute ihr kommt auf Ideen... geköpfte CPU einschicken  und ich schreib bei meinen geköpften im MP immer extra dazu aber so nicht einschicken  Hab grad meine 6te hintermir  10-15° mal wieder und die könnte man sogar wirklich einschicken wenn Intel nicht unter den HS schaut


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die CPU ist im idle bei 4,2 GHz unter Luft gestorben. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wieso


 
Lol


----------



## ralle_h (13. März 2013)

Nice gebusted vom Mindfactory Staff, großes Tennis.

Hab mittlerweile 4 CPUs ohne Schaden geköpft, wenn was passiert ist es natürlich bitter und ich würde mich auch tierisch ärgern, aber dann würde sich mein Hass gegen Intel richten, dass sie überhaupt so ne billig TIM verwenden statt (vermutlich absichtlich, um die OC Performance etwas im Rahmen zu halten und noch zukünftig CPUs mit 100 Mhz mehr Takt und Detailverbesserungen bei der Architektur verkaufen zu können) und nicht gegen den Händler (und ich würde sicher nicht versuchen diesen mit ner ungerechtfertigten Retoure übers Ohr zu hauen).

Ürbigens: Wenn man die CPU schräg hält, dabei an die Tischkante presst und beim Schneiden zusieht vom PCB weg zu schneiden, kann man fast gar nicht ins PCB hinein schneiden... und die Klinge kann super nach unten durchrutschen und ihr beschädigt auch den Tisch nicht. Nur aufpassen, dass die Klinge nicht in euren Beinen landet, wäre mir um Haaresbreite beinahe passiert


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2013)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> LOL unglaublich
> 
> Naja, wenn es wirklich nicht von uns bezogen wurde, möchte ich mich natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen.
> 
> ...


 

Okay jetzt muss ich doch noch mal beim Offtopic weiter machen  Sorry Jungs!

Jede CPU hat einen eigenen PCB code ähnlich der Batch der CPU. Beide scheinen mir identisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Betrachtet man die Schäden wie von dir gezeigt halte ich das für einen zu großen Zufall. Evtl. solltest du mal eine neue CPU nehmen und schauen ob der schwarze Kleber genau so aussieht wie bei der eingeschickten CPU. Wenn nicht ist der Fall klar.


----------



## eagle*23* (13. März 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Nice gebusted vom Mindfactory Staff, großes Tennis.
> 
> Hab mittlerweile 4 CPUs ohne Schaden geköpft, wenn was passiert ist es natürlich bitter und ich würde mich auch tierisch ärgern, aber dann würde sich mein Hass gegen Intel richten, dass sie überhaupt so ne billig TIM verwenden statt (vermutlich absichtlich, um die OC Performance etwas im Rahmen zu halten und noch zukünftig CPUs mit 100 Mhz mehr Takt und Detailverbesserungen bei der Architektur verkaufen zu können) und nicht gegen den Händler (und ich würde sicher nicht versuchen diesen mit ner ungerechtfertigten Retoure übers Ohr zu hauen).
> 
> Ürbigens: Wenn man die CPU schräg hält, dabei an die Tischkante presst und beim Schneiden zusieht vom PCB weg zu schneiden, kann man fast gar nicht ins PCB hinein schneiden... und die Klinge kann super nach unten durchrutschen und ihr beschädigt auch den Tisch nicht. Nur aufpassen, dass die Klinge nicht in euren Beinen landet, wäre mir um Haaresbreite beinahe passiert


 
^^+1 

Moin Ralle.... liest auch grad Fremd


----------



## Addi (13. März 2013)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> LOL unglaublich
> 
> Naja, wenn es wirklich nicht von uns bezogen wurde, möchte ich mich natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Haha das ist die gleiche CPU definitiv. 
Wie Roman schon sagte , die Codes sind auch soweit identisch (soweit lesbar).
Würde sagen exposed. Ich hoffe das schreckt die Leute ab , die das Gleiche vorhaben.


----------



## Aer0 (13. März 2013)

Doppelfail, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Wurde die CPU wohl doch von Mindfactory erkannt, trotz des Gold services.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob die Mitarbeiter von Mindfactory Betrugsanzeigen absenden.
Respekt, so eine Dreistigkeit habe ich nochnie erlebt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. März 2013)

Auch noch in einem Forum wo Mindfactory "Vertreten" ist 

Eine runde mitleid - nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2013)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Nur diese Zufälle.... zum einen das "GoldService" aber in PolatAlemdar Photoalbum gibt es ein Bild mit dem neuen System: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...3-picture624851-endlich-alles-angekommen.html
> Überall wo diese grünen Barcode-Aufkleber sind, wie auch auf der CPU Box (die haben wir auf unseren Artikel auch), und das Mainboard passen exakt zur Bestellung eines Kunden vom 30.01. und die BitFenix Kabel in rot werden auch nicht besonders oft verkauft. Eine defekte 3770K ist heute von diesem Kunden auch eingetroffen, der Reklamationsschein dazu wurde am 11. März erstellt.
> Die Ähnlichkeit von beiden Fällen ist aber tatsächlich verblüffend:
> 
> ...


 
Entschuldige wenn ich da was öffentlich zu sage (als bisheriger stiller Mitleser^^) aber ganz ehrlich: Eindeutiger gehts wohl kaum noch. Das Kaufdatum, die Produkte usw. könnten alles ein riesiger Zufall sein aber die 1:1 identischen beschädigten Stellen an der CPU können einfach nicht zufällig identisch sein - sowas würde man nicht mal mit Absicht hinbekommen. Sogar der Batch-Code scheint identisch. 
Über diese Rücksendung würde ich als Händler nur müde lächeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Okay jetzt muss ich doch noch mal beim Offtopic weiter machen  Sorry Jungs!



Pfff. Und ich halte extra die Klappe und sage genau das gleiche nicht gepostet, weil ich ja schlecht öffentlich nem Mod widersprechen kann... Egal. Jetzt darf ich aber mitreden! 



> Jede CPU hat einen eigenen PCB code ähnlich der Batch der CPU. Beide scheinen mir identisch.



"scheinen" ist gut.

Aber für Mindfactory ist der Fall sowieso ziemlich klar: Die haben eine CPU mit offensichtlichen Schnittspuren auf dem Substrat erhalten. Wer auch immer die Eingeschickt hat, wird definitiv keinen Austausch erhalten - erst recht nicht in <48 h (inklusive beidsetiger Paketslaufzeit), wie bei diesem ominösen "CP-Goldservice" 
(Ansonsten wäre ein Prüfung auch relativ einfach: So wie es aussieht, hat sich unser möchtegern-Betrüger hier die Mühe gespart, das Flüssigmetall restlos zu entfernen. Also IHS vom defekten Ding runter und nachgucken, was da für WLP ist.)



ralle_h schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich grad schon gefragt wie das Mindfactory Team ohne IP an den Kundenaccount gekommen sein soll



Abgesehen von der Identifikation der Rechnerzusammenstellung hätten sie auch einfach die Zeiten abgleichen können.
Was glaubst du, wieviele GoldService-Kunden am 11.3. zwischen 13:48 ("ich hab geschrottet") und 16:50 ("ich hab eingeschickt") ein RMA-Ticket für einen 3700K bei Mindfactory eingereicht haben?


----------



## Marco83 (13. März 2013)

Mein neuer kommt Morgen, wenn mir der auch misslingt wandert der auch in die Tonne und ich bestell ne PS4...
Der Mülleimer die Woche wäre dann fast 570€ schwer


----------



## eagle*23* (13. März 2013)

Marco83 schrieb:


> Mein neuer kommt Morgen, wenn mir der auch misslingt wandert der auch in die Tonne und ich bestell ne PS4...
> Der Mülleimer die Woche wäre dann fast 570€ schwer


 
meldest dich besser mal bei mir für nen geköpften pretested


----------



## Marco83 (14. März 2013)

Diesmal hats geklappt, aber trotzdem danke fürs Angebot 
Aber ich muss jetzt auch mal anmerken das beim jetzigen wirklich ein Spalt groß wie der Marianengraben war um mit der Klinge ansetzen zu können. Beim vorherigen war da ringsum wie angepappt ohne Chance.... vielleicht ist das auch nur eine ausrede um es mir selbst schönzureden *also lasst mich in dem Glauben*


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. März 2013)

Und wie sehen die Ergebnisse aus?


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2013)

Hier ist übrigens der versprochene Test der Pasten  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html


----------



## eagle*23* (14. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens der versprochene Test der Pasten  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html


 
Supi dann kann ich endlich mal meine Familienpackung Ceramique 2 in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Marco83 (15. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Und wie sehen die Ergebnisse aus?


 
Also falls du mich gemeint hast, krieg ihn "nur" auf 4,5 Ghz darüber is Rama.  sein Vorgänger ging immerhin auf 5 

Aber so ist es nun halt. Ich denke so oder so wird der für alles genügen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. März 2013)

Und wie haben sich die Temperaturen verbessert?


----------



## Topper_Harley (16. März 2013)

Ich habe mittlerweile einiges an Temp´s rausholen können, 

von anfangs 78C (Ungeköpft, Macho HR02, MX2)
habe ich jetzt 65 - 66C (Geköpft, Silver Arrow, Gelid Extreme)

Alles unter 4,5Ghz bei 1,24V (Prime SmallFFT´s)

Gruß


----------



## Marco83 (16. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Und wie haben sich die Temperaturen verbessert?


  Dazu kann ich keine Stellung beziehen. Das Ding kam aus der Packung unters Messer.  Aber der jetzige braucht für 4,5 GHz mehr Spannung als der vorige bei 5GHz schade...
Blödheit muss bestraft werden


----------



## ralle_h (18. März 2013)

Mit Liquid Ulta und Lukü (siehe Signatur)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lisur (21. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich in meinem letzten Posting in diesen Thema schon angekündigt habe, sind meine Computerinnereien jetzt endgültig von einem Midi-Tower (Wasserkühlung mit einem 120er-Radiator) in mein neues Big-Tower-Gehäuse (Wasserkühlung mit einem 240er- plus einem 120er- plus einem 92er-Radiator) umgezogen. Die Prozessortemperaturen haben sich von dem Zeitpunkt vor dem Köpfen der CPU bis jetzt inkl. größerer Wasserkühlung drastisch nach unten bewegt. Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich immer nur das Flüssigmetall Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra benutzt und die CPU-Stresstests mit Prime95 mit der Einstellung "Small FFTs...." ausgeführt.


Vor dem Köpfen der CPU, also mit der Original-Wärmeisolierungspaste von Intel, sah es mit meinem i7-3770K im alten Midi-Tower so aus, bei 4,6 GHz (max. 92°C):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem Köpfen der CPU im gleichen Gehäuse bei 4,6 GHz (max. 73°C) und jetzt auch 4,7 GHz (max. 80°C) (vorher unmöglich):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und schließlich nach Gehäuseumzug mit vergrößerter Wasserkühlung bei 4,6 GHz (max. 65°C), 4,7 GHz (max. 71°C) und jetzt auch 4,8 GHz (max. 78°C) (davor unmöglich):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin mit dem Erfolg mehr als zufrieden. Bei 4,6 GHz haben sich die Temperaturen mit allen Veränderungen um 27°C reduziert. Die 4,8 GHz, die ich vorher mit einem I7-3770K hier bei mir noch nie betreiben konnte, bleiben bei mir jetzt dauerhaft in Betrieb. Die Temperaturen sind mit maximal 78°C für mich völlig okay. Der relativ hohe VCore mit 1,42 stört mich dabei nicht, auch wenn viele diesen Wert schon als relativ bedenklich ansehen. Ich laste meinen PC bzw. die CPU sowieso nie tagelang am Stück auf 100 % aus. Selbst bei Videocodierung, die ich recht häufig betreibe, kommt die CPU bei mir kaum mal an die 50 - 60 % Last mit CPU-Temperaturen, die sich dann um die 50 - 55°C bewegen, heran. Ich werde es jedenfalls sehen, wie lang der Prozessor hält  Wenn er den Geist aufgibt, kauf ich mir eben halt einen neuen 

Ich kann jedenfalls den Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste vom Prozessor gegen ein vernünftiges Produkt wärmstens empfehlen, wenn man von den hohen Temperaturen herunterkommen will. Sie hat bei mir jedenfalls das meiste gebracht.

Schönen Abend an alle...


----------



## ralle_h (24. März 2013)

Zum Thema "Liquid Ultra bringt kaum was". Von wegen:

[Sammelthread] Ivy geköpft - Erfahrungen über Ivy CPUs ohne HS bzw. mit gewechselter WLP - Seite 63


----------



## Topper_Harley (24. März 2013)

Jap, das habe ich geschrieben, wollte es eigendlich hier auch noch Posten aber das hat sich ja erledigt 

Das interessante ist das z.B. zwischen MX2 und Liquid ultra nur *AUF* dem HS (zwischen HS und Kühler) laut tests nur ein paar Grad liegen.

Aber wie man bei mir sieht bringt die Liquid auf der Die selbst den Vorteil schlecht hin! Ich kann dafür aber keine Erklärung abgeben, wie geschrieben, evtl. liegts an der Oberfläche und Größe der Die ... da kann wohl das Metallzeugs die Wärme besser übertragen.

Ich habe immer extra drauf geachtet das bei meinen normalen Pasten nicht zu viel oder zu wenig drauf ist, also Auftragefehler kann ich ausschließen!


Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2013)

Die Wichtigkeit des Wärmeleitmittels steigt schlichtweg mit größerer Wärmemenge pro Querschnittsfläche -> die Unterschiede fallen auf einem kleinen DIE größer aus, als auf einem großen IHS.


----------



## ralle_h (31. März 2013)

Werde nächste Woche mal eine neue Köpf Methode probieren und berichte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jjxvY6Y-P4


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. März 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Werde nächste Woche mal eine neute Köpf Methode probieren und berichteh
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jjxvY6Y-P4">YouTube Link</a>



Wenn du das wirklich durchziehst - berichte uns, wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2013)

Wirklich interessante Methode!


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. März 2013)

funktioniert das Wirklich? sieht mir irgendwie etwas abenteuerlich aus. wenn das aber klappen sollte, wärs ne überlegung wert ^^


----------



## Topper_Harley (31. März 2013)

Aber net das Holz einspannen und mit der CPU dagegen kloppen!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. März 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Aber net das Holz einspannen und mit der CPU dagegen kloppen!



Man will ja nicht das Holz köpfen


----------



## Gohrbi (31. März 2013)

PolatAlemdar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gerade nicht warum mindfactory was dazu schreibt. Von denen habe ich die CPU nicht? Und morgen soll die neue CPU raus gehen.



Wo ist denn unser Spezi abgeblieben (13.03.)? War wohl doch von Mindfactory die CPU


----------



## ralle_h (31. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich durchziehst - berichte uns, wie es gelaufen ist


 
Jep mach ich, außer die bestellte CPU ist ne OC Perle, dann wäre es fast zu schade sie als Erstversuch zu abusen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. März 2013)

Ich bin ja gerade dabei, mich dazu zu überreden, meinen i5 zu köpfen, aber wenn das so einfach gehen sollte...


----------



## cap82 (31. März 2013)

Wer opfert sich zuerst?


----------



## Gohrbi (31. März 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wer opfert sich zuerst?


 
...frag mal PolatAlemdar... von #286


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. März 2013)

hab  noch nen pentium g540 hier liegen ^^, aber der ist doch auf sandybridge basis und somit verlötet wenn mich nicht alles täuscht? sonst würd ich den opfern ^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. März 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> hab  noch nen pentium g540 hier liegen ^^, aber der ist doch auf sandybridge basis und somit verlötet wenn mich nicht alles täuscht? sonst würd ich den opfern ^^


 
Also wenn man stark genug dagegenschlägt...


----------



## Addi (31. März 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> hab  noch nen pentium g540 hier liegen ^^, aber der ist doch auf sandybridge basis und somit verlötet wenn mich nicht alles täuscht? sonst würd ich den opfern ^^


 
Ach das Lot ist denke ich so weich , das kann man mit dem bloßem Finger zerkratzen ^^ Ich denke sogar eher , dass das Silikon da mehr Wiederstand bietet.


----------



## Aer0 (31. März 2013)

ich glaub ich köpf auch mal meinen sandy um das billige lot durch gute wlp zu ersetzen xD


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. März 2013)

Ich hab gerade meine Ivy geköpft, mit dem MX2 sehen meine Ergebnisse aber nicht viel besser aus als mit der Standard-WLP.
Jetzt wollte ich die Liquid Ultra draufklatschen und wollte mich vorher informieren, was passieren könnte, wenn die WLP an die Seite vom Die kommt oder auf das PCB um den Die. Oder ist es nicht schlimm, wenn ein bisschen was "danebengeht"?
Und macht es dem Die was aus, wenn der HS beim festklemmen im Sockel verschoben wird und über den Die "schabt" wenn Flüssigmetall drauf ist?


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2013)

Das sollte alles kein Problem sein


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. März 2013)

Super 
Dann geht die Bestellung gleich raus


----------



## Addi (1. April 2013)

Ja aber wirklich gut dosieren das Flüssigmetall Zeug´s ! 

Ein Tropfen reicht für einen Standardgroßen IHS aus.

Hier nochmal ein Video direkt von Hersteller zum auftragen von dem Zeug.    






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3N3D1zaeJoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg


----------



## eagle*23* (1. April 2013)

Zwischen DIE und HS kanns aber ruhig lieber bisschen mehr sein. Glaub der Spalt ist um einiges größer.
Hab für 9 Stück knapp 3 Spritzen verbraucht aber die Füllmengenunterschiede sind auch eine Frechheit


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. April 2013)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Ja aber wirklich gut dosieren das Flüssigmetall Zeug´s !
> 
> Ein Tropfen reicht für einen Standardgroßen IHS aus.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link 
Zum Glück hab ich gleich das Kit bestellt, wo alles dabei ist (war günstiger als die Paste alleine )


----------



## Axonia (1. April 2013)

Hast genau das richtige bestellt 
Habe schon 2 Kits bestellt. Wie aber "rako81sna" schon sagte. 
Das richtige dosieren ist extrem wichtig. In der Spritze ist "nur" 1 Gramm, aber man wird sich wundern wie lange man damit auskommt.
GL euch allen noch beim köpfen. Um einen Erfahrungsbericht würde ich mich aber freuen, wenn sich jemand traut wie in dem Video die CPU zu köpfen


----------



## ralle_h (1. April 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade meine Ivy geköpft



Mit der neuen oder "alten" Methode?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. April 2013)

Nee, auf die klassische Art


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. April 2013)

warum nicht auf die neue xD fg


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. April 2013)

Ich wollte es bei meinem ersten Mal auf die althergebrachte Weise tun.

Zweideutigkeit ist durchaus beabsichtigt XD


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. April 2013)

Was nimmt man denn am Besten anschliessend zum Verkleben ? Habe gelesen Silikon aber was für eins genau ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. April 2013)

Also ich hab gar nix genommen 
Der HS wird ja durch die Klammer am Sockel fixiert.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. April 2013)

Und wieviel Grad weniger hast du jetzt ? Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich das auch machen soll 

Nur werde ich dann wieder mehr Heizöl brauchen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. April 2013)

Also im Moment gar nichts - unter dem HS bringt's die MX2 nicht sonderlich. Die Liquid Ultra ist aber schon bestellt und da dürften es dann ein paar K weniger werden


----------



## eagle*23* (1. April 2013)

im Schnitt 10-20° macht es aus ...

Billiges Silikon gibt bei ebay für nen fünfer. Hält für 1000000000000000000 Ivys


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2013)

Btw EK bringt ein Mounting-Kit für ihre Wasserkühler speziell für geköpfte Ivys:

Geköpft und wassergekühlt: EK bringt Montagekit für modifizierte Ivy-Bridge-CPUs | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Vllt interessiert das ja einen von euch


----------



## Brez$$z (9. April 2013)

Wer es schafft seinen Ivy zu köpfen, sollte es auch schaffen sich 4 Schrauben in der richtigen länge zu besorgen. Außerdem war das ganze hier schon 2 mal in den News


----------



## regenrohr (12. April 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Wer es schafft seinen Ivy zu köpfen, sollte es auch schaffen sich 4 Schrauben in der richtigen länge zu besorgen. Außerdem war das ganze hier schon 2 mal in den News


 
Da muss ich Dir recht geben 

BTW 
hab meinen auch geköpft, so eine CPU hält eh mehr aus als man denkt. Da ich keine rasierklingen hier hatte Klinge vom Cutter, CPU Hochkant aufn Tisch, Klinge angesetzt und mit dem Hammer rundum geklopft 

Mein kleiner Hitzkopf bleibt jetz mit Standardtakt unter Prime (2,5 Stunden) bei Kerntemperaturen von ~42° C +/- mit einem Silver Arrow SB E Extreme bei einer Lüftergeschwindigeit von 630 upm (ebenfalls auf Liquid Pro gesetzt)

Dürften i.O. sein die Temperaturen oder? Weil letztens einer meinte für den SilverArrow wären die Temps immer noch zu hoch.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. April 2013)

zu hoch sind die nicht, wer verzählt sowas? Bei 25°C Lufttemperatur ist das Super


----------



## regenrohr (12. April 2013)

Ja lufttemperatur dürfte hinkommen rechner steht auch nicht weit entfernt von der heizung. war die meinung eines users in einem anderen forum  grade gesehn lüfter laufen auf 580 nicht 630.  werde jetz dann den jungen mal versuchen stabil auf 4.8 4.9 zu jagen 4.7 hatte ich mit dem alten mainboard geschafft. da war aber schluss mit dauerbetrieb :>


----------



## Brez$$z (12. April 2013)

nunja halte ich zwar für Sinnfrei 24/7 auf 4,9..... Braucht viel, wird warm für sagen wir mal, nichts 
aber mach du ruhig, kannst ja dann mal vcore und temps berichten


----------



## regenrohr (13. April 2013)

wollte es ja nur zum benchen hochjagen  btw sind deine 4,5 die in der sig stehen genau so sinnfrei  Vcore sage ich jetzt mal lieber nicht aber ein 3570k hält einiges aus hab ich festgestellt  max. 4,7 sind drin bei mir dann ist schluss.
temperatur ist aber dann schon grenzwertig aber noch ein wenig unter den 105° TJ, ab 1,8 muss ich die Vcore so hochjagen dass ich prime noch nicht mal richtig gestartet hab und die CPU schon bei 90°C ist. 

Die Tage werd/muss mal schaun, wie weit ich beim Standardtakt (reicht völlig) mit der Vcore runterkomm.


----------



## Topper_Harley (13. April 2013)

Nein die 4,5 sind nicht sinnfrei, weil es ein Takt ist der bei Ivy einen guten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Vcore bietet.

Sprich bis 4,5ghz bleibt die Spannung meist noch im Rahmen

Fast jeder hier betreibt ihn so ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

Ja ehrlich gesagt sind auch 4,5Ghz meist sinfrei. Es kommt halt immer auf den jeweiligen Chip an.
Bei mir ist es wie bei dem durchschnitt der 3770k's ab 4,5 Ghz braucht er so viel Spannung pro 100 Mhz.
bis 4,5 Ghz läuft es noch annähernd Linear (also Spannung zu Takt) aber dannach ist es schwachsinnig.
Außerdem musst du noch im Hinterkopf behalten das ich zwei 7970 @ 1,2 Ghz zu versorgen habe (die sehr sehr gut Skallieren)


----------



## DjTomCat (13. April 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja ehrlich gesagt sind auch 4,5Ghz meist sinfrei. Es kommt halt immer auf den jeweiligen Chip an.
> Bei mir ist es wie bei dem durchschnitt der 3770k's ab 4,5 Ghz braucht er so viel Spannung pro 100 Mhz.
> bis 4,5 Ghz läuft es noch annähernd Linear (also Spannung zu Takt) aber dannach ist es schwachsinnig.



Gebe dir vollkommen recht.

Meine bei 4,5GHz 1,18V, bei 4,7GHz 1,25V für 200MHz mehr 0,07V mehr das Lohnt nicht. Ich Takte den nur zum benchen auf 4,7GHz aber nicht für 24/7 betrieb.


----------



## Moose83 (13. April 2013)

regenrohr schrieb:


> wollte es ja nur zum benchen hochjagen  btw sind deine 4,5 die in der sig stehen genau so sinnfrei  Vcore sage ich jetzt mal lieber nicht aber ein 3570k hält einiges aus hab ich festgestellt  max. 4,7 sind drin bei mir dann ist schluss.
> temperatur ist aber dann schon grenzwertig aber noch ein wenig unter den 105° TJ, ab 1,8 muss ich die Vcore so hochjagen dass ich prime noch nicht mal richtig gestartet hab und die CPU schon bei 90°C ist.
> 
> Die Tage werd/muss mal schaun, wie weit ich beim Standardtakt (reicht völlig) mit der Vcore runterkomm.



In spätestens 4 Wochen sehe ich dich hier posten, das die Ivy tod istWenig unter 105 Grad Du bist ums ehrlich zu sagen dämlich


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. April 2013)

regenrohr schrieb:


> wollte es ja nur zum benchen hochjagen  btw sind deine 4,5 die in der sig stehen genau so sinnfrei  Vcore sage ich jetzt mal lieber nicht aber ein 3570k hält einiges aus hab ich festgestellt  max. 4,7 sind drin bei mir dann ist schluss.
> temperatur ist aber dann schon grenzwertig aber noch ein wenig unter den 105° TJ, ab 1,8 muss ich die Vcore so hochjagen dass ich prime noch nicht mal richtig gestartet hab und die CPU schon bei 90°C ist.
> 
> Die Tage werd/muss mal schaun, wie weit ich beim Standardtakt (reicht völlig) mit der Vcore runterkomm.



Du gibst nem Ivy 1,8V???


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

jo, wer garantiert das die Temp exakt ausgelesen wird? und wer sagt wie hoch die Temp Peaks sind die du nicht mitbekommst??

ich denke er meint 4,8 Ghz sonst gäbe "muss ich die Vcore so hoch...." kein sinn


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. April 2013)

Okay, dann geht's ja...

Aber 90°C wären mir auch zu viel!


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

Ja 90°C is zu viel, verstehe nicht warum man umbedingt den Ivy auf 4,7 oder 4,8 für 24/7 braucht, merkt man so doch eh kein unterschied 
außer beim Benchen ob da jetzt 100-200 Mhz mehr sind, nur das die Temps total unnötig hoch sind.


----------



## Moose83 (13. April 2013)

Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die ner Ivy 1.8-1.9V geben Aber nur unter LN2, 1.8V sind selbst mit Dice tödlich


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. April 2013)

Also ich hab meiner ja höchstens 1,4V gegeben, als ich den PC mal nachts am Fenster stehen hatte


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

Ja gut ich hatte schon ma mehr zum Benchen.... bei -10°C Fenster offen und Radi volle Pulle.
Tut aber hier nichts zu sachen, denke das regenrohr um 24/7 ging


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. April 2013)

Also 24/7 würde ich nicht über 1,2 oder 1,25 gehen. Vor allem nicht unter Luft


----------



## Moose83 (14. April 2013)

Hab meinen eben auch geköpft Roman Lebt noch, nun muss ich warten, bis das Silikon trocknet


----------



## DjTomCat (14. April 2013)

regenrohr schrieb:


> temperatur ist aber dann schon grenzwertig aber noch ein wenig unter den 105° TJ, ab 1,8 muss ich die Vcore so hochjagen dass ich prime noch nicht mal richtig gestartet hab und die CPU schon bei 90°C ist.


 
Manche sind einfach lebensmüde, oder sie wissen nicht was sie tun.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. April 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hab meinen eben auch geköpft Roman Lebt noch, nun muss ich warten, bis das Silikon trocknet



warum warten bis das Silikon trocken ist? Rein das Teil, den Spanner drüber und Kühler drauf. Los gehts....


----------



## Moose83 (14. April 2013)

Ich kühle aber nicht mit LuKü Von daher sollte er schon trocken sein


----------



## regenrohr (15. April 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja gut ich hatte schon ma mehr zum Benchen.... bei -10°C Fenster offen und Radi volle Pulle.
> Tut aber hier nichts zu sachen, denke das regenrohr um 24/7 ging




Beitrag ein paar posts vorher von mir 

wollte es ja nur zum benchen hochjagen btw sind deine 4,5 die in der sig stehen genau so sinnfrei Vcore sage ich jetzt mal lieber nicht aber ein 3570k hält einiges aus hab ich festgestellt max. 4,7 sind drin bei mir dann ist schluss.
temperatur ist aber dann schon grenzwertig aber noch ein wenig unter den 105° TJ, ab 1,8 muss ich die Vcore so hochjagen dass ich prime noch nicht mal richtig gestartet hab und die CPU schon bei 90°C ist. 


zum benchen 4,7 4,8 aber da braucht die sau leider so viel saft dass es mir schon schlecht wird. hab ihm letztens mal 1.55 raufgejagt aber habs dann sein lassen is mir doch ein wenig zu gefährlich dann, da ich ihn mit 1,55V nicht mal stabil gebracht habe. und mehr da scheiss ich mir in die hosen hab keine lust die cpu zu zersemmeln


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2013)

1,55 für 4,8 ist entweder ein extrem schlechter 3570k oder der hat schon nen schatten von dem übertacktungsmatürium ^^


----------



## eagle*23* (19. April 2013)

Grad nach der Nachtschicht zum runterkommen und Müde werden eine gemacht 
20 Grad diesmal und 0.04v weniger. Sobald die Hitze weg ist geht's auch gleich mit weniger Vcore.
Vorher:
Bild: 04-18-2013_19-29-44z4xe1.png - abload.de
Nacher:
http://abload.de/img/04-19-2013_08-05-03cyye3.png
http://abload.de/img/04-19-2013_08-40-10ciy3c.png
Gibts bald im MP oder PN an mich.


----------



## Topper_Harley (19. April 2013)

Bin auch grad am Testen was geht,

Aber für 5,0 brauch ich dann schon einiges an Vcore, galub net das die für den prozi gut ist 

Aber hier kann der SilverArrow in Verbindung mit dem Köpfen seine Stärke mal richtig ausspielen.


----------



## ralle_h (25. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skaliert dafür dann aber gut nach oben, auch bei 4,8 Ghz kaum über 60°C (davor 80+).


----------



## cap82 (25. April 2013)

Welche WLP? Die Liquid Ultra is bei MF im Moment nicht verfügbar, überlege daher, die Liquid Pro zu verwenden, die hab ich noch hier.


----------



## ralle_h (25. April 2013)

Liquid Ultra


----------



## eagle*23* (1. Mai 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Welche WLP? Die Liquid Ultra is bei MF im Moment nicht verfügbar, überlege daher, die Liquid Pro zu verwenden, die hab ich noch hier.


 
Liquid Ultra gibt's doch billig bei ebay .....


----------



## MagicMongo (2. Mai 2013)

So,hab meine jetzt auch erfolgreich geköpft. 
Aller guten dinge sind eben doch zwei und "nicht drei" .  

gruß


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Mai 2013)

Echt Stark junge


----------



## eagle*23* (2. Mai 2013)

Nr 15   Mittlerweile in 30min fertig 

Vorher:
http://abload.de/img/05-02-2013_20-55-33t0fr9.png
Nacher:
http://abload.de/img/05-02-2013_21-47-5330faz.png


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Mai 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> Nr 15   Mittlerweile in 30min fertig


 
Huch? so lange? hab bei meinem einzigen und ersten etwas 10-15 min gebraucht 

Warum machst du eig so viele? nur zum verschärbeln oder was?


----------



## eagle*23* (2. Mai 2013)

Ich brauch den kick  Hab halt mal für paar Bekannte paar gemacht und die wo ich nicht weiter zum benchen brauche bzw. verkaufe  

10-15 min mit Vorher Test, köpfen, verkleben, föhnen und Nacher Test ? Respekt .... Hast nen Heissluftföhn ?


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Mai 2013)

Ja gut ich dachte es geht nur umd Köpfen

Ps: Respekt, Prime Speed Testing


----------



## eagle*23* (3. Mai 2013)

um die Kerne aufzuheizen reicht ja 10sec. Geht ja nicht um stable Test


----------



## country (10. Mai 2013)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Gefahr das die CPU danach nicht mehr läuft? Jede 10? Jede 30? Nur grob zum einschätzen. Z.z. habe ich meinen 3770K unter einer Antec 620 (Komplettwakü) mit 2 eLoop Lüftern und Flüssigmetal laufen. Auf einem ASRock Z77 Extreme4. Da kann ich 4,7Ghz mit ~ 72-75°C schafen. Würde ich unter dem HS auch Flüssigmetal haben wäre noch einiges drin.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Mai 2013)

Ja wie hoch die Warscheinlichkeit is kann keiner sagen  Kommt immer auf dich an, was Arbeitest du? 
Bist du Fein Motorisch sicher? könntest du damit leben wenn er im arsch sei?


----------



## ralle_h (10. Mai 2013)

Habe jetzt 8 Stück geköpft (sorgfältig und langsam), eine hatte extrem viel Silikon unter der Haube und es brauchte enorme Gewalt da drunter zu kommen. Schließlich, als ich durch war, hatte ich so eine Wucht und habe mich am Ende des Cuts verkantet und ins PCB geschnitten.

Die Stelle dann isoliert und richtig Schwein gehabt, die CPU ging noch komplett ohne Einschränkungen.

Würde daher sagen 1/10, wenn man Pech hat... ansonsten eher 1/20 oder 1/30 bei ruhiger Hand und normaler "Begabung".


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Mai 2013)

Solche vermutungen anzustellen ist schwachsinnig, wie willst du beurteilen wie viele kaputt gehn? das kannst du bei dir vllt machen, 
aber nicht bei anderen, fremden Leuten


----------



## country (11. Mai 2013)

Was ich Arbeite? Bin Landwirt. Habe aber auch eine Modelleisenbahn(ca 9m², 6 Loks) bei der ich viel am basteln bin. Und das ist auch feinkram. Wenn ich die CPU verliere wäre es schon übel. Ist ja erst 4-5 Monate alt. Macht man ja eigentlich auch nur für Benchmarkwerte. Zum spielen brauch man den nicht OC. Nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.. oder 2.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Mai 2013)

Ja du solltest dir halt echt sicher sein was du tust, wenn du z.b Schüler wärst wo eh kein Geld hätte würd ichs nicht empfehlen.
Wichtig ist halt, wenn du es machst ruhig und mit bedacht! Wenn die Klinge nicht "recht leicht" durchs Silikon geht hängst du warscheinlich am
HS fest, sobald du wirklich zwischen HS und PCB bist geht es recht einfach ohne große gewallt.
ein bischen Risiko ist halt immer dabei, deswegen musst du selbst entscheiden ob du es machst oder nicht


----------



## country (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe noch einen AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+ liegen. Soll sowiso zum Müll. Kann ich ja mal dran üben. Oder ist der gaaaanz anders aufgebaut?


----------



## Addi (11. Mai 2013)

Sollte gehen , denke nicht das ein 3800+ verlötet ist. Und selbst wenn , wenn er eh zum Müll soll...

Nachtrag: http://forums.legitreviews.com/about7948.html

Darfst du halt nicht soweit mit der Rasierklinge rein , weil da Bauteile sind


----------



## Bufu Oo (12. Mai 2013)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand die Methode mit dem Holzklotz und dem Hammer probiert?


----------



## Addi (12. Mai 2013)

Bufu Oo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand die Methode mit dem Holzklotz und dem Hammer probiert?



Englisch kannste bestimmt 
Guckst du hier 

Delid 3570k without a razor blade

Nachtrag : Hahahahahahahahaha hab gerade das hier gefunden , ich lag ungelogen aufm Boden vor lachen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKHofvEtbrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nachtrag 2: Hier noch eins






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bg9ybeB4DDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Englisch kannste bestimmt
> Guckst du hier


 
Ich glaube du hast es nicht verstanden, die Methode war im bekannt! er wollte wissen 
ob es hier im Forum schon jemand nach gemacht hat


----------



## Addi (12. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast es nicht verstanden, die Methode war im bekannt! er wollte wissen
> ob es hier im Forum schon jemand nach gemacht hat


 
Hab ich sehr wohl korrekt interpretiert. In dem Thread , haben es mehrere gemacht und alles hat funktioniert.
Hab aber auch nicht alles gelesen bzw nur überflogen.

mfg

Nachtrag : 

Das hier ist auch noch interessant 

Scrollt man runter findet man eine Liste mir Resultaten usw

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


----------



## ralle_h (12. Mai 2013)

Der Typ mit den Handschuhen ist lustig. Stellt sich richtig doof an, aber Hauptsache Handschuhe wegen Sicherheit


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Mai 2013)

Gab nun auch mal ein treffer bei mir. Nun 250€ Schlüsselanhänger. Wegen 1€ sparen wollen für neue Klinge schönen i7 geschrottet. Wohl ein Grat entstanden der PCB aufgekratzt hat. Nur noch Code 55  

Hier aber Ergebniss vom Ersatz  20° weniger bei 4.7Ghz :drool:

Vorher
http://abload.de/img/05-07-2013_19-34-37a8u0s.png

Nacher
http://abload.de/img/05-12-2013_20-37-20qsujx.png


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

Du übertreibst auch, so oft und so viele wie du Köpfst ist in einigen augen nicht mehr "Private zwecke"


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Mai 2013)

Naja, ist halt ein Hobby und wenn für Bekannte und Arbeitskollegen das mache ist doch meine Sache. Die paar wo im Marktplatz sind wo du wohl ansprichst waren halt aus einer Pretest-Session und doch ok wenn jemand des bekommen kann wo sich nicht traut.Material, Aufwand und Risiko sind die 10€ sicher nicht Wert, dass kannste mir glauben 
Aber auch Wurst, ist schönes Ergebniss, darum geht's 

So, CPU rennt wieder aber nur noch im Single-Channel


----------



## Diablow (3. Juni 2013)

Einfach nur schwach designmäßig von Intel.Bei haswell genau das gleiche.

11 grad höhere maximale kernauslastung in prime vom 3770k zum 4770k

dazu der höhere verbrauch unter vollast.da bringen einem 6 % mehr leistung auch nix.

Intel


----------



## regenrohr (4. Juni 2013)

Gar keine so blöde Idee mit den Holz und hammer. Habe meine i5 auch innen Schraubstock gespannt aber hochkant (Geschirrtuch dazwischen) cuttermesser bzw nur die Klinge angesetzt und drauf mit'm Hammer bis der Kleber durch war. Das 4 mal und die CPU war auch offen


----------



## Marco83 (15. Juni 2013)

Marco83 schrieb:


> so schauts aus  Ich hatte bei montiertem HS nur die Ecke unten rechts gesehen.. der rest des Ausmaßes kam dann vorhin  nach nem sättigenden Fleischkäsbrötchen.  Es ist wie es ist. Da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. Nehm ich nun nen Sandy I7 zwecks Temps oder wieder den Ivy i7 ? Also vom Umbaugedanken bin ich erstmal befreit


 

Lange hat es nicht gehalten. CoolLaboratory und MX4 samt CPU liegen bereit. Auch die guten Wilkinson kommen wieder zum Einsatz. Schauen wir mal wie es diesmal läuft. Immerhin ist die neue CPU schonmal 3 MOnate alt geworden. 

Grüße
Marco

Nachtrag: Für alle die vielleicht mit mir gefiebert haben. Bei der zweiten CPU ist es gut gegangen. Läuft anstandslos und wie erwartet einiges kühler.
Grüße


----------



## Q-Pit (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab hier noch nen Uralt AMD Athlon XP 2200+ im PC. Kann man das gut als Testobjekt nehmen um ein wenig Erfahrungen zu sammeln oder ist der verlötet so dass man ihn kaum abbekommt?


----------



## Aer0 (16. Juni 2013)

soweit ich weis haben die amd athlon xp cpus keinen headspreader also schlecht zum testen^^ aber du kanst dir ja selber etwas rundes mit silkon draufkleben und es dann versuchen zu entfernen ohne ins pcb zu schneiden.


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde meinen i5 auch gerne köpfen, aber ich habe vorher einige Fragen, für die ich gerne eine Antwort hätte 
Welches Silikon soll ich nehmen?
Ist die Rasiermesser oder die Schraubstock Methode sicherer für einen Anfänger?
Wie bekomme ich den Alten Kleber ab und ist das gefährlich?

Danke schon einmal im voraus!


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Silikon kannst eingentlich jedes nehmen, sollte keine probleme machen (du kannst aber auch garkeins nehmen)
Rasiermesser bzw würd ich ne neue Kutter messer klinge nehmen, da machst dir selbst nicht so viel weh.
Hammer und schraubstock würde ich lieber abraten.
den alten kleber kannst du mit den fingern abkrubbeln.

gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juni 2013)

...ich hatte die Rasierklinge in einem Holzklötzchen versteckt. Somit konnte ich den richtigen
Druck zum schneiden aufbauen. Hatte erst dickere Pappe verwendet, die war schnell durch.


----------



## ralle_h (27. Juni 2013)

Erste Haswell OP ist heute gut geglückt.

Brachte 15-19°C, je nach Kern (mit Gelid Extreme 8-15 °C und mit MX-4 davor deutlich weniger)

http://www.abload.de/img/bcsxl.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/wqi53.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/loc4s.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/k9sp5.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/6hzl8.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/ltzop.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

so wird's gemacht


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Juni 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Hi,
> Silikon kannst eingentlich jedes nehmen, sollte keine probleme machen (du kannst aber auch garkeins nehmen)
> Rasiermesser bzw würd ich ne neue Kutter messer klinge nehmen, da machst dir selbst nicht so viel weh.
> Hammer und schraubstock würde ich lieber abraten.
> ...


 


Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...ich hatte die Rasierklinge in einem Holzklötzchen versteckt. Somit konnte ich den richtigen
> Druck zum schneiden aufbauen. Hatte erst dickere Pappe verwendet, die war schnell durch.


Danke für die Tipps, aber ich hab irgentwie Angst 

Möchte mir das nicht jemand für etwas Taschengeld machen?


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juni 2013)

wenn du das risiko übernimmst dann versuch ichs für dich


----------



## Addi (29. Juni 2013)

Frag mal *eagle*23**
Er hat schon etliche CPU´s geköpft
Hoffe er reißt mir dafür nich den Kopf ab


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Juni 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> wenn du das risiko übernimmst dann versuch ichs für dich


Dann mach ich es lieber selber xD


rako81sna schrieb:


> Frag mal *eagle*23**
> Er hat schon etliche CPU´s geköpft
> Hoffe er reißt mir dafür nich den Kopf ab


Bei ihm hab ich schon meine GTX 780 gekauft, vielleicht macht er ja einen Treuebonus.


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

Joah, schreibst diesen komischen eagle mal an


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Frag mal *eagle*23**
> Er hat schon etliche CPU´s geköpft
> Hoffe er reißt mir dafür nich den Kopf ab


 
wat wer bist du denn  noch ein heimlicher Luxxer hier 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-R4ZTn4NkrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StefanStg (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine frage 

Bin schön länger am überlegen meinen i7 zu Köpfen. Jetzt stelle ich mir die frage ob ich statt neuer Wärmeleitpaste auch Flüssigmetall nehmen kann? Oder ist das schädlich für die CPU bzw IHS? Normal müsste es damit ja noch eine bessere Leitfähigkeit haben als wie mit Wärmeleitepaste. Vill so gut wie Verlötete CPU's? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung damit und welches Flüssigmetall sollte ich nehmen.


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2013)

flüssigmetall sollte auch gehen haben auch schon einige gemacht aber aufpassen nicht das du irgendwelche leiter auf dem PCB verbindest.
aber so gut wie verlöten ist eben nur verlöten da kommt auch kein flüssigmetall ran .


----------



## ralle_h (3. Juli 2013)

Die Leiter sind unterhalb des PCBs, nicht auf dem PCB. Selbst wenn Liquid Metal auf das PCB tropft ist es halb so wild.

Nur bei Haswell muss man mit den Kondensatoren links der CPU höllisch aufpassen.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

grundsätzlich ändert sich an der Lebensdauer nichts, wenn die CPU erfolgreich enthauptet wurde, oder?

PS: Ne echte Perle hat er da, der ralle


----------



## ralle_h (3. Juli 2013)

Jap, richtig Schwein gehabt 

Der Screen ist sogar noch ungeköpft, jetzt bleibt die CPU bei 4,5 Ghz unter 50 °C - und das mit Lukü


----------



## Addi (3. Juli 2013)

Wichtig ist wenn du Flüssigwärmeleitpaste nimmst , gut dosieren ! Ein Tropfen reich ja schon für nenn normal großen IHS aus.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> grundsätzlich ändert sich an der Lebensdauer nichts, wenn die CPU erfolgreich enthauptet wurde, oder?



Entweder sollte sie duch die bessere Kühlung minimal steigen, oder sie fällt sehr abrupt auf 0


----------



## StefanStg (3. Juli 2013)

Hmm dann werde ich vill doch "nur" Wärmeleitpaste nehmen, ist vill besser


----------



## HORICAN (4. Juli 2013)

Kauf mir jetzt bald auch ein Haswell i7 4770K , ich werde ihn aufjedenfall nicht köpfen und erstmal auch nicht übertakten aber wenn ich die 2 Jahre Garantie durchhabe mach ich das wohl  hört sich gut an... Respekt an euch für den Mut ...

Wie heiß wird der Cpu ohne übertaktung den ca ?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Juli 2013)

Schönes Tutorial.

Finds immer noch unbegreiflich das Intel CPUs verkauft die mehrere Hundert Euro kosten und dann minderwertige WLP benutzt.


----------



## ralle_h (12. Juli 2013)

Anlässlich des 20sten Jubiläums mal ein kleines Video vom Akt gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_CNoEnRjG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_CNoEnRjG0


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2013)

...schönes Video....meld dich doch bei Intel, ob du das dort nicht gleich machen kannst........


----------



## Axonia (12. Juli 2013)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...schönes Video....meld dich doch bei Intel, ob du das dort nicht gleich machen kannst........


 
Hehe ja das sollte er in der Tat. 
Mensch das sieht so simpel aus. 
Meine CPU hätte es auch bitter nötig, aber ich traue mich einfach nicht. 
Bin aber auch nen Angsthase


----------



## StefanStg (12. Juli 2013)

Echt geiles Video. Danke das du es gefilmt hast
Das schaut so einfach aus wollte meine CPU sowieso köpfen nur war ich immer mehr für die Methode mit´n Messer. Wenn ich das jetzt sehe schaut es echt einfach aus. Glaub das werde ich mal machen.


----------



## Bene11660 (12. Juli 2013)

Owohl mir eagle ein tolles Angebot gemacht hat, werde ich das Köpfen vielleicht doch selber machen.
Wenn ich mich trauen sollte, glaubt ihr eines der Silikone eignet sich dafür? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Ich würd den Heatspreader überhaupt nicht verkleben.
Der Sockelhalter drückt den ja eh fest.
Ich würd vielleicht nur auf den beiden seitlichen Nasen ein kleines Stück doppelseitiges Klebeband draufgeben das er nicht runterfällt beim Rausnehmen.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd den Heatspreader überhaupt nicht verkleben.
> Der Sockelhalter drückt den ja eh fest.
> Ich würd vielleicht nur auf den beiden seitlichen Nasen ein kleines Stück doppelseitiges Klebeband draufgeben das er nicht runterfällt beim Rausnehmen.


 
habs auch so gemacht, bisle fixxiert, in den sockel und fertig


----------



## CSOger (12. Juli 2013)

Habe diesen hier benutzt.

UHU-profishop: UHU hochtemperatur silikon, Tube 80ml

Aber auch nur an den Ecken.


----------



## ralle_h (12. Juli 2013)

Jep, das UHU Silikon wäre auch meine Empfehlung.

Aber auch den IHS lose drauf legen ist keinerlei Problem. Aufpassen sollte man nur bei Cuts im PCB, dann sollte der IHS nicht auf den Stellen mit Cuts aufliegen. Hier kann eine Schicht Silikon bei tot geglaubten CPUs Wunder wirken!

Wer sich nicht selbst traut, darf mir auch gerne eine PN schicken. Habe bisher eine Erfolgsquote von 20/20 und schon dem ein oder anderen User geholfen.


----------



## StefanStg (12. Juli 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Jep, das UHU Silikon wäre auch meine Empfehlung.
> 
> Aber auch den IHS lose drauf legen ist keinerlei Problem. Aufpassen sollte man nur bei Cuts im PCB, dann sollte der IHS nicht auf den Stellen mit Cuts aufliegen. Hier kann eine Schicht Silikon bei tot geglaubten CPUs Wunder wirken!
> 
> Wer sich nicht selbst traut, darf mir auch gerne eine PN schicken. Habe bisher eine Erfolgsquote von 20/20 und schon dem ein oder anderen User geholfen.



Ich glaube das ich dir ein paar Pn schicken werde weil ich bald meine CPU Köpfen möchte


----------



## Bene11660 (12. Juli 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich den IHS nur mit DS Klebeband fixieren.
@ralle_h: Ich hatte schon mit eagle wegen Köpfen gesprochen, er wollte es eigentlich machen.


----------



## ralle_h (12. Juli 2013)

Jau, kein Ding. Der eagle ist auch ein guter Henker und hat auch viel Erfahrung


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2013)

Mal schauen ob der Thread hier auch wirklich seine Daseinsberechtigung hat ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ralle_h (12. Juli 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus, wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2013)

Muss ich mir eigtl. Gedanken machen wenn ich nur an zwo Seiten bisschen DS-Klebeband mache um den HS wieder zu fixieren (zwecks dem blanken Metall dann auf dem PCB)?


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2013)

...ich habe 2 Ecken mit normalen Silikon fixiert und dann den Kühler drauf, fertig.


----------



## Bene11660 (12. Juli 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Muss ich mir eigtl. Gedanken machen wenn ich nur an zwo Seiten bisschen DS-Klebeband mache um den HS wieder zu fixieren (zwecks dem blanken Metall dann auf dem PCB)?


Dürfte eigentlich keine Probleme bringen, denn die Leitungen liegen ja nicht offen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2013)

Also MX-2 als Tauschobjekt zur Intel-Paste hat jetzt kein Nutzbaren Unterschied gebracht (wenns mir hochkommt ca. 1-2K)


----------



## ralle_h (13. Juli 2013)

Die MX-2 ist dafür auch nicht wirklich ideal, habe mit der MX-4 auch nicht wirklich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein paar Gräder sollten es aber schon sein eigentlich.

Ich hoffe du verzeihst mir den externen Link, aber die Bilder einzubinden ist hier leider etwas mühsam, da man den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2013)

So ich hab mich entschlossen aufjedenfall meinen 3570k zu köpfen ^^ (Hammermethode), welche wlp würdet ihr empfehlen? schwanke zwischen Gelid Extreme und Flüssigmetal WLP (wenn ja welche?)
ein paar wlp empfehlung wären nett vorallem bei flüssigmetal


----------



## Ratskrone (13. Juli 2013)

Nimm liquid Ultra. Wenn dann mach's richtig.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juli 2013)

Welche von beiden DIESE oder DIESE ?
Und wie verhalten sich nun die Guten im Langzeittest? 
Was passiert wenn die eine oder andere nun zwischen DIE und IHS aushärtet?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2013)

was mich auch gleich zur nächsten frage bringt, manchmal ist der abstand zwischen Die und IHS ja anders, wie viel von der 1G spritze habt ihr durchschnittlich gebraucht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Silikon erstmal weg ist, liegt der IHS direkt auf der DIE auf und hat Luft bis zum PCB.
Ich habe ihn gerade so mit Hama Phototape wieder fixieren können, also sollte die Schicht sehr sehr dünn ausfallen 
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich das Zeug verhält, wenn es ausgehärtet ist (was bei der Liquid Ultra ja "nicht passieren soll") und evtl. irgendwann ein anderer Anpressdruck auf die CPU ausgewirkt wird,
der evtl. schwächer ausfällt (nach einem Kühlerumbau zB.)?
Haftet das Zeug dann an einer Seite und hat Luft zur anderen, passiert das ehr Mittig zwischen dem Werkstoff(sprich wird "auseinandergerissen"), wird es danach eine Verbindung für die Ewigkeit, oder
behält es doch ein Maß an Viskosität und dehnt sich entsprechend mit (wie bei einer WLP)?


----------



## ralle_h (14. Juli 2013)

Liquid Ultra härtet nicht aus und bleibt auch nach Monaten flüssig. Kann ich so bestätigen. Phobya LM wird nach 1-2 Tagen trocken und nach ein paar Wochen hart wie Lot. Ist dafür auch 1-2 °C Kühler.

Habe grade bei einer CPU Phobya LM (aber wenig genommen) im Einsatz und nicht verklebt, habe die nach 2 Wochen nochmal geöffnet und die Phoyba LM ist hart geworden und hat einfach eine Kruste auf dem Die hinterlassen (und auf der Rückseite des IHS) nachdem man es wieder geöffnet hat (ging problemlos bzw. nur mit leichtem Widerstand) . Lege ich den IHS wieder drauf und baue die CPU wieder ein, sind die Temperaturen nun immer noch ziemlich gut und fast unverändert.


----------



## Ratskrone (14. Juli 2013)

Normal reichen 3-4 cpus für eine Spitze


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Juli 2013)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ganz ohne IHS war auch früher schon sehr förderlich für viele Probleme
> 
> Guckt doch mal auf DAU-Alarm und zählt die toten CPUs durch beschädigten die.


 

TU DAS NIE WIEDER, die Bilder haben seelische Qualen ausgelöst


----------



## ralle_h (20. Juli 2013)

Bei der CPU hat sich das Prozedere auch mal ordentlich gelohnt 

Nach dem Köpfen gingen dann doch 0,04V weniger.

*Vorher (21°C Raumtemperatur):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachher (23,5°C Raumtemperatur):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normiert auf die selbe Raumtemperatur also 20,75 °C kühler als zuvor und läuft mit 0,04V weniger als vorher


----------



## eagle*23* (20. Juli 2013)

Saubere Arbeit Ralle


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2013)

Was hast denn wieder drunter gemacht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eagle*23* (20. Juli 2013)

Phoby LM was sonst  denk mal ich darf für Ralle antworten ...

Aber schöne Auswahl haste da. Meine grad alle und zum greifen nahe aber geht nicht


----------



## ralle_h (20. Juli 2013)

Genau die. Müsste die unten in der Mitte sein, bei deinem Bild


----------



## cap82 (20. Juli 2013)

Hmm das dürfte eher Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra sein oder?


----------



## Axonia (21. Juli 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hmm das dürfte eher Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra sein oder?


 
Die Ultra hat ne blaue "Kappe" 
Das könnte höchstens die "Pro" sein, oder halt die "Phoby LM" die es auch sein wird


----------



## cap82 (21. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, hab ja die Pro Selber...


----------



## ralle_h (21. Juli 2013)

Grad nen neues Feature von meiner IXUS HS 255 entdeckt, ein bisschen wie HTC Zoe. Musik musste ich aber selber hinterlgen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTVeTRvgPY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2013)

Man man, wo ist denn nur die MX-2 hin, kein wunder das nicht viel besser als bei Intel werden konnte, aber das es mit fast nur Paste am Rand und kaum oben drauf trotzdem besser geht ... naja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (27. Juli 2013)

Öhm, kennst du den wirklichen Sinn von Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2013)

Nunja, mein Bild zeigt das mehr Silizium auf vernickeltem Kupfer lag, als das eine WLP die kleinen mikroskopischen Unebenheiten auf den jeweiligen Oberflächen ausgleichen hätte, um dort einen einwandfreien Wärmeübergang zu gewährleisten.
Aber du kannst mir ja gerne was erzählen ...


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2013)

Die MX-2 war doch super positioniert, der Wulst rundherum ist halbwegs gleichmäßig.
Die überschüssige Paste wurde zur Seite hin weggedrückt, ist doch alles OK.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juli 2013)

Naja, die MX-2 war halt nur gerade so 2K besser als die CPU im org. Zustand.
Nun ist die Gelid Extreme drunter...

Ausgelesene max. Werte von CoreTemp 1.0 RC5 nach 5min Prime95 v27.9

MX-2


Takt|Vcore|Raum-Temp|Core1|Core2|Core3|Core4
4500|1.216V|23°C|64°C|71°C|68°C|68°C
Gelid Extreme


Takt|Vcore|Raum-Temp|Core1|Core2|Core3|Core4
4500|1.216V|27°C|61°C|67°C|64°C|63°C


----------



## cap82 (28. Juli 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus.

Die großen Temperaturstürze erreichst du dann wohl nur mit Flüssigmetall.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (29. Juli 2013)

Leider hats bei mir gar nichts gebracht. 3570K Prolimatech PK-3 Temps sind nahezu gleich geblieben bei 4 Ghz. 60°C Thermalright Silver Arrow 2xProlimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex @ 550 RPM


----------



## ralle_h (29. Juli 2013)

Dann probier mal die Gelid Extreme oder eine Flüssigmetall Paste


----------



## ralle_h (1. August 2013)

Heute die CPU vom guten Axonia bearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (1. August 2013)

Meine kleine liebe Ivy  
Ich freu mich schon. Wenn du wieder Zuhause bist 

Dank dir nochmal Ralle  
Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## StefanStg (1. August 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Heute die CPU vom guten Axonia bearbeitet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Geile Bilder. Bin echt gespannt wieviel es gebracht hat. Hast du die Hammermethode verwendet oder es mit einer Rasierklinge gemacht?


----------



## Axonia (1. August 2013)

Mit dem Hammer wurde meine kleine geköpft 

Samstag werde ich mich dann noch einmal melden mit den Ergebnissen. 
Stefan, hast du schon alles gekauft ? Wolltest es doch auch machen.


----------



## StefanStg (1. August 2013)

Mit dem Hammer das ist gut will ich auch machen. Wie bekommen ich am besten das Silikon von der CPU weg?

Ok das ist super, bin gespannt wieviel es gebracht hat.
Gekauft noch nicht aber schon mal alles zusammengesucht was man dafür braucht. Werde es anfang nächste Woche bestellen.


----------



## ralle_h (1. August 2013)

Ja, mit dem Hammer. Daher auch das Panzertape um den IHS vor Abdrücken durch den Schraubstock zu schützen - was weitestgehend klappt.

Silikon kannst du mit dem Fingernagel oder einer alten, passend zurecht geschnittenen Kreditkarte oder EC-Karte entfernen.


----------



## StefanStg (1. August 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem Hammer. Daher auch das Panzertape um den IHS vor Abdrücken durch den Schraubstock zu schützen - was weitestgehend klappt.
> 
> Silikon kannst du mit dem Fingernagel oder einer alten, passend zurecht geschnittenen, Kreditkarte oder EC-Karte entfernen.



Ok gut dann werde ich das auch mit dem Panzertape versuchen. Garnicht gedacht das es so einfach geht das Silikon zu entfernen aber danke für den Tipp. Bringst du das Flüssikmetal mit einer EC-Karte auf? Und wie verteilst du das neue Silikon auf das IHS?


----------



## ralle_h (1. August 2013)

Mit nem Pinsel (LM) und mit der Tube aus dem Foto oben (Silikon).


----------



## eagle*23* (2. August 2013)

Wobei natürlich auch anders Silikon statt des teure Uhu geht 
Schöne Bilder Ralle


----------



## Axonia (2. August 2013)

Jetzt habe ich meine CPU zwar wieder in meinen Griffeln(Mit DHL hatte ich aber den gleichen Spaß,wie auch Ralle zuvor), aber kein PC weit und Breit 
Sieht aber schon einmal ordentlich aus. 
Erster Eindruck = 

Am HS sieht man nur minimal, dass sich da jemand zu schaffen gemacht hat. Habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt.
Silikon sieht man auch etwas an der Seite. Ich lade einfach mal nen Bild hoch. Zwar nicht spektakulär, aber dennoch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtige Vergleiche werde ich aber nicht anstellen können, weil ich zuvor keine richten Tests aufgrund den Temperaturen machen konnte (Hitzewelle besonders in meinem Zimmer) Da Prime innerhalb 10 Sekunden dafür sorgte, dass die CPU 84 Grad warm wurden.Hatte dann auch abgebrochen. 
Aber zum Vergleich:Bf3@4.2Ghz@1.080V ->70 Grad 

Dann würde ich mal sagen: Stefan,Softy -> Ran an den Speck


----------



## StefanStg (2. August 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich auch anders Silikon statt des teure Uhu geht
> Schöne Bilder Ralle


 
Uhu wurde schon gekauft



Axonia schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich meine CPU zwar wieder in meinen Griffeln(Mit DHL hatte ich aber den gleichen Spaß,wie auch Ralle zuvor), aber kein PC weit und Breit
> Sieht aber schon einmal ordentlich aus.
> Erster Eindruck =
> 
> ...



Sind die 70°C jetzt geköpft oder danach. 70^C ist viel ersrecht bei so wenig Spannung. Was brauchst du bei 4,5GHz?


----------



## Axonia (2. August 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Sind die 70°C jetzt geköpft oder danach. 70^C ist viel ersrecht bei so wenig Spannung. Was brauchst du bei 4,5GHz?


 
Habe ja geschrieben, dass ich noch keinen PC habe xD
Bin gerade nicht Zuhause, deswegen hatte Ralle mir die CPU an wen anders geschickt, drum hatte ich sie heute schon in den Händen.

Die 70 Grad waren ungeköpft.
Das war der Grund wieso ich micht entschloss, dass sich da unbedigt was ändern muss.
Weil ich konnte mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass 1.080V und der Takt für solche Temperaturen sorgen.
Jetzt muss ich aber auch fairerweise sagen, dass die H60i etwas schwach auf der Brust ist. 
Und genau aus diesem Grund, habe ich nicht mal geschaut was ich für 4.5 Ghz brauche. Das werde ich dann wohl erst die Tage herausfinden.
Die Temps ließen es bisher einfach nicht zu.


----------



## StefanStg (2. August 2013)

Achso. Keinen PC und die CPU in der Hand, das täte mich ja ärgern. Wann bist du wieder daheim?


----------



## Axonia (2. August 2013)

Du sagst es  
Aber ich nicht weiter schlimm. Morgen gehts nach Hause, dann wird der Pc abgebaut und dann weiter zum Kollegen. 
Da werde ich dann alles aufbauen. 
Und auch testen  
Werd also in den nächsten Tag berichten können ob und wieweit sich das Köpfen gelohnt hat. Benchrekorde werde ich aber ohnehin nicht aufstellen können aufgrund der Kompaktwakü und der allgemeinen Wärme die derzeit herscht.


----------



## StefanStg (2. August 2013)

Ok bin echt gespannt wieviel es bei dir gebracht hat. 
Benchrekorde finde ich garnicht so interessant eher Prime oder ein paar spiele davon kann man mehr daraus schließen.


----------



## Axonia (2. August 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Ok bin echt gespannt wieviel es bei dir gebracht hat.
> Benchrekorde finde ich garnicht so interessant eher Prime oder ein paar spiele davon kann man mehr daraus schließen.



Richtig. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten. 
War auch Spaß mit den Benchrekorden. 
Selbst Prime ist mir relativ egal. Also werde es sowieso machen wegen den Temperaturen halt. Aber sonst. Ich glaube 1,080v sind bei Prime auch nicht stabil. Also ich hatte da mal nach Stunden nen Blue bekommen. Aber da es Gamestable war, habe ich es so gelassen. 
Aber ich werd mal schauen was der so braucht bei 4,5 GHz. 

Wie warm wird deine Ivy denn ?


----------



## StefanStg (2. August 2013)

Echt ich lasse Prime immer 3 Stunden laufen erst danach ist er bei mir Stabil.

Es kommt drauf an was du haben willst. 3,5GHz 41°C 4GHz 53°C und 4,5GHz 60°C alles nach 3 Stunden Prime95 in der aktuellen Version 27.9 wo mehr Temp erzeugt.


----------



## Axonia (2. August 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Echt ich lasse Prime immer 3 Stunden laufen erst danach ist er bei mir Stabil.
> 
> Es kommt drauf an was du haben willst. 3,5GHz 41°C 4GHz 53°C und 4,5GHz 60°C alles nach 3 Stunden Prime95 in der aktuellen Version 27.9 wo mehr Temp erzeugt.



Tatsächlich ? Erzeugt mir Wärme ? 
Dann werde ich mir die morgen auch mal ziehen. 
Wegen 3 Stunden Prime 
Ich sah es nicht notwendig mehr vcore zu geben, wenn die CPU überall stable ist, außer halt Prime. 
Aber ich werde es morgen machen. Versprochen! Zumindestens um die Temperaturen zu kontrollieren. Aber glaube die werde ich sicherlich nicht knacken. Bzw bei welcher Raumtemperatur kamen diese Zustande ?


----------



## StefanStg (2. August 2013)

Ja es untersützt einen neuen Befehlsatz
Die Temp kamen bei einer Raumtemp von um die 24°C zu stande. Wie ich noch mein Kellerzimmer hatte, hatte ich noch bessere Temp


----------



## ralle_h (2. August 2013)

Wünsche dir morgen viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen.

Aber Prime 27.9 wird 10-15 °C wärmer als die Vorgänger, daher für den Vorher/Nachher Vergleich die selben Version nehmen - sonst vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen ^^


----------



## Axonia (2. August 2013)

Okay. 24 Grad werde ich sowieso nicht haben. 
Hatte ich noch nie 

Jap - Aber Prime werde ich ohnehin nicht richtig testen können. Weil sie ja innerhalb 10 Sekunden an die 84 grad Ging. Deswegen hatte ich es damals vorzeitig abgebrochen. 
Aber ich werde mir einfach beide Versionen mal anschauen. 
Weil sonst hast du natürlich recht. Vergleich - Null gegeben. Aber das ist ja schon krass, dass die Version dafür sorgen kann, dass die CPU soviel wärmer wird.


----------



## Axonia (3. August 2013)

So jetzt sorry wegen dem Doppelpost, aber sonst sieht man ja nicht, dass es weitergeht.

Also zuerst lässt sich sagen. Die CPU ist noch in Takt  
Wollte die CPU direkt mit Flüssigmetall versehen, aber sah dann erst, dass meine beiden Spritzen leer sind  
Also konnte ich nur die MX2 benutzen. Allerdings benutzte ich sie auch zuvor.
Ich habe noch gar nicht viel getestet, sondern habe erst mal nur Bf3 getestet. 
Was lässt sich sagen ? Die CPU wird immer noch recht warm. Manchmal geht sie noch an die 70 Grad, ansonsten ist sie so 10 Grad Kühler. 
Allerdings variiert das sehr stark. Raumtemperatur ist bei knapp 30 Grad. Also ohnehin nicht ohne.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist natürlich meine h60i etwas schwach auf der Brust. Werde dann wohl erst die Tage mich mal an Prime setzten und schauen was da noch geht.
Vielleicht werde ich die Ivy auch vorerst @Stock laufen. 
Aber ich werde mich auf jeden Fall bezüglich Prime noch mal melden. Vllt muss die CPU sich auch erst mal einlaufen  Weil sie mir halt dennoch recht warm wird.
Ist das aber auch nicht sowas mit der VID ? Ich meine ich hätte da mal was gelesen. Vllt wird diese auch so einfach höllisch warm. 
Könnt ihr dazu was sagen ?


----------



## Wolli (3. August 2013)

bei 30°C RT ist das doch voll in ordnung, klar mit clu geht nocht 5-10grad mehr aber in 90% der zeit liegt die RT doch eh bei ~20°C. da wirst du dann auch gut 8-10°C weniger haben bei der cpu temperatur.


----------



## Axonia (4. August 2013)

Wolli schrieb:


> bei 30°C RT ist das doch voll in ordnung, klar mit clu geht nocht 5-10grad mehr aber in 90% der zeit liegt die RT doch eh bei ~20°C. da wirst du dann auch gut 8-10°C weniger haben bei der cpu temperatur.


 
Naja im allgemeinen ist es bei mir immer warm im Zimmer. Also 20 Grad hab ich recht selten  Im Winter dann xDD
Ich mache mich gerade mit dem undervolten Zugange und schau mal was ich damit noch rausholen kann und dann werde ich den Radiator wechseln bzw. umpositionieren


----------



## ralle_h (4. August 2013)

Wundert mich, dass es nur max. 10 °C sind  

Hab sehr sauber gearbeitet und bisher waren es bei jedem 3770k mindestens 10-15 °C.

Hattest du beim Vorher/Nachher test denn eine ung. vergleichbare Raumtemperatur?

Ein geköpfter 3770k wurde bei mir daheim (Kühlung siehe Signatur), als ich noch ein 1155 System hatte, bei 4,5 Ghz @ 1,2V maximal so 55 °C warm (unter Prime 26.6). Mit Prime 27.9 wären es wohl 10-15 °C mehr gewesen.


----------



## Axonia (4. August 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass es nur max. 10 °C sind
> 
> Hab sehr sauber gearbeitet und bisher waren es bei jedem 3770k mindestens 10-15 °C.
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt  
Die Raumtemperatur ist fast gleich. 2°C Unterschied waren es. Hab extra drauf geachtet. Ansonsten ist alles gleich. Gleicher Lüfter, gleiche WLP.

Also 55°C Schaffe ich beim zocken nicht einmal @Stock bzw. gerade so
Wobei ich ja derzeit am undervolten bin. Dann wäre ich aber meilenweit von 1.2V entfernt. 
Allerdings ist der Phanteks  auch deutlich potenter als meine Kinderwakü, trotzdem sollte ich ja etwas mehr spüren.
Finds echt strange  
Achja, hab bei beiden Tests auch die gleiche Prime Version benutzt.

Edit: Was ich vergessen habe ist natürlich, dass meine GPU schon recht viel wärme ins Case transportiert.
Drum werde ich demnächst die Radiatoren tauschen. Das sollten auch noch eine °C machen.


----------



## ralle_h (4. August 2013)

Jo, könnte dann in der Tat einfach ein Kühlungsproblem im Gehäuse sein bzw. vllt. läuft die Pumpe nicht auf vollgas.

Stock & geköpft blieben die Kerne immer unter 40 °C


----------



## eagle*23* (5. August 2013)

Gibt doch nix besseres nach 10 Std Arbeitstag zum entspannen als nen I5 zu köpfen 

20° im Schnitt für nen i5 sogar mal richtig gut :

Vorher
http://abload.de/img/5.01.3764bkc9.png

Nacher
http://abload.de/img/08-05-2013_19-52-514fu8l.png


----------



## Axonia (5. August 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Jo, könnte dann in der Tat einfach ein Kühlungsproblem im Gehäuse sein bzw. vllt. läuft die Pumpe nicht auf vollgas.
> 
> Stock & geköpft blieben die Kerne immer unter 40 °C


 
Das ist halt das was mich wundert -.- 
Hab schon geschaut, Pumpe ist @max 
Aber so ne H60i sollte ja locker so stark sein wie nen Macho. Selbst damals beim i5 2500k, war die Kühlleistung exakt so wie der Thermalright SB-E
Deswegen verstehe ich das gerade voll nicht 

@Eagle
Tolles Ergebnis


----------



## Addi (5. August 2013)

Klingt vielleicht etwas doof aber vielleicht ist der radiator der h60 verstaubt ?


----------



## zocks (6. August 2013)

Hi Ihr alle!

Erstmals danke für die all tolle Infos die ich hier finden könnte!

Ich habe mich entschieden mein I7 4770K zu Köpfne, Schraubstock für 13€ bei Amazon ist schon unterwegs 

Erstmal werde ich nur Gelid Extreme benutzen, da ich mich da noch nicht traue Leitende Flussig Metal zu benutzen wegen die "Kondensatoren?" nebendran.. Irgendwann mache ich es villeicht in dem ich diese Kondensatoren mit Lack oder so isoliere.

Dank eueren Tips werde ich so ein doppelseitige Kleber (photoalmbum dinger) um die IHS wieder dran zu machen.. meien Frage ist, ist es "dadrin" net zu warm für so ein doppelseitiges kleber? Nicht das es mir wegschmort oder so 

Und noch eine Frage, es wird gesagt das nach so eine Aktion , manche schaffen noch etwas mit der Spannung runter zu gehen.. wieso ist das so? Erlauben die niedrigere Temperaturen eine stabile CPU bei niedrigere Spannung? Nach dem motto eine CPU ist bei 75 Grad nicht so Stabil wie bei 65 Grad?

Zur Zeit bin ich bei 1.175 V für 4.2 Ghz und max 70 Grad bei Guild Wars 2 Zocken. Bei 1.202V (Benutze Adaptiv und fährt bei AVX eben höher) Prime 27.9 Small FFT bei ca 85 Grad. Bin gespannt was mich erwartet, wenn 10 grad weniger wird mit Gelid Extreme bin dann auch schon sehr zufrieden. Werde Gelid Extreme , wie bereits erwähnt für über die DIE und dann auch über die IHS (Zur Zeit CF III). Für DIE werde ich die Paste streichen.. für die IHS bin bis jetzt gut mit der Punkt Methode gut gefahren (oder verhält sich da Gelid Extreme anders?)

So, erstmal viele Dank für die mögliche Antworten und mal sehen was daraus wird, die Aktion habe ich für Donnerstag geplannt


----------



## der8auer (6. August 2013)

Hi!

Photokleber würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt verwenden. Einfach weil die Stabilität nicht so gut ist und du durch Verkippen eventuell den Chip beschädigen kannst. 

Niedrigere Temperatur senkt die Leckströme, dadurch Verbrauch und Abwärme und deshalb kannst du auch die Spannung senken.


----------



## zocks (6. August 2013)

Was meinst du mit Verkippen?

und danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Axonia (6. August 2013)

Nun, ich melde mich noch mal zurück.

Habe soeben mal die Radiatoren getauscht sowie die Lüfter. 
Ergo bekommt der CPU Radi jetzt die "frische" Luft mit dem potenteren Lüfter und der GPU Radi wurde hinten montiert mit dem schwächeren Lüfter.
Was lässt sich sagen ? Die Raumtemperatur ist nahezu identisch. Fast 30 Grad. Allerdings sorgt der Pc meines Kollegen mit 2 Thermis auch dazu, dass es "leicht" warm im Raum ist 
Unter Prime ist die CPU nun ca 10 Grad Kühler @4 Ghz rund 60 Grad. Allerdings ärgert mich der Offset ein wenig.
Hatte so 1.025V  für den Takt. War allerdings auch schon unter 1V. Da werde ich mich noch einmal drum kümmern. Werden dann sicherlich noch mal ein paar Grad sein 
Achja und @Rako - Den Radi habe ich auch mal vom Staub entfernt, war einiges drin, aber hielt sich noch in Grenzen 

Da Prime für mich nur zweitrangig ist, habe ich direkt mal BF3 gestartet, wollte ja auch wissen, wie warm die GPU jetzt wird, denn diese musste ja zwangsweilig wärmer werden.
Positiv hervorzuheben ist, dass die CPU nur noch rund 50 Grad warm wird. Die GPU wurde @Stock max 48-50 Grad warm. Das entspricht nur eine minimale Verschlechterung, vllt ist der Lamellenabstand beim Artic Hybriden aber auch weiter auseinander als der von der Corsair. Hätte ich mir eben beim Umbau mal anschauen sollen, aber habs vergessen 
Da meine Grafikkarte aber je nach Spiel, dann doch OC läuft, habe ich die anderen Einstellungen geladen. Also BF3 mit 1275Mhz und 1.263V - Hier wurde die Karte Max 64 Grad warm. Zuvor erreichte ich auch bei diesem Wetter max 58.

Schlussendlich hat sich dieser Tausch wohl gelohnt. 
Für noch bessere Temps bei der CPU brauch ich nen anderen Kühler,da merkt man einfach, dass die H60i etwas schwach auf der Brust ist.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## zocks (8. August 2013)

So Ich habe Heute mein i7 4770k geköpft mit den Schraubstock-Hammer Methode.. am Anfang wollte es nicht so, aber nach ein doch etwas Kräftiger Schlag ging es dann.. man war Ich nervös  (Hatte aber halt ein billige Schraubstock welche ein bissel mitgewackelt hatte, also nicht optimal)

Da ich mich noch nicht traue mit Flüssig Metal (mache ich in der Zukunft), habe ich erstmal Gelid Extreme benutzt, welche meine Meinung nach, sich total schlecht verteilen lässt, die Paste blieb ständig an das mitgelieferte plastik Teil kleben und reiste sogar die Paste ständig von Chip ab.. müsste also das plastik Teil praktisch komplett Horizontal kippen damit es überhaupt verteilen lässt. Für den IHS hatte ich keine Geduld mehr und benutzte die Bällchen-Strategie.

Ins gesammt habe ich ca. 10 Grad weniger, was mein Ziel war  Voher bei 1.2V Prime95 27.9 Small fft erreichte den heisseste Core ca 88 Grad, nun sind es 78 Grad. Auch nach eine lange GW2 Session, sind es 10 Grad weniger. (Raum Temperatur bei ca. 26 Grad)

Also ein Erfolg in meine Augen.. und wird sicherlich noch besser wenn ich irgendwann Flüssiges Metal benutze


----------



## ASD_588 (9. August 2013)

> und wird sicherlich noch besser wenn ich irgendwann Flüssiges Metal benutze


hat das jemand im forum schon probiert?


----------



## Axonia (9. August 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> hat das jemand im forum schon probiert?


 Die meisten benutzen Flüssigmetall dafür


----------



## Norkzlam (9. August 2013)

Die meisten nehmen Flüssigmetall, dass bringt nochmals mehrere Grad.


----------



## cap82 (10. August 2013)

So, Operation geglückt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (10. August 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> So, Operation geglückt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieviel Grad hat es bei dir gebracht?


----------



## cap82 (10. August 2013)

So 8-10 mit liquid ultra und ic diamond k7


----------



## ajay23 (11. August 2013)

, hätte da mal ne frage, und zwar hab ich das nun auch vollbracht!

rechner zusammen gebastelt und gestartet, oh schreck ein schwarzer Bildschirm, fehlercode 55! nachgeschaut ram nicht vorhanden! alles klar nur einen rein und nochmal!
zack es ging, aus und den zweiten rein, wieder fehlercode 55!
wenn ich jetzt einen drin habe wird der mir im bios auf Steckplatz 3 angezeigt, obwohl er auf 1 sitzt! 
hab ich da was zerstört? oder gibt's da noch iwas, was man tun kann?


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2013)

Hat sich eigentlich mal wer die Mühe gemacht den Luftspalt zwischen Heatspreader und der CPU zu messen?
Ich finds irgendwie merkwürdig das normale gute WLP fast keine Verbesserung bringt.
Man könnte den Heatspreader unten ja etwas abschleifen, falls der Spalt zu groß ist.


----------



## vanWEED (11. August 2013)

habe heute morgen meinen 3770k die mütze abgenommen und die WLP durch die liquid pro ausgetauscht habe mir gut eine stdunde zeit gelassen(einmal ist immer das erste mal^^)

bei 4118 mhz 1,192v hatte ich vorher 66,69,69,69 grad bei 100% auslastung

jetzt sind es bei 4118mhz 1,192v 56,59,60,58 grad bei 100% auslastung

zimmertemp ist um knappe 5grad gestiegen(danke sonne^^)

EDIT:cpu kühler ist ein Mugen 3 mit zwei be quiet BQT T12025-LR-B

wer mit bedacht vorgeht und keine hektig macht kommt gut und unproblematisch zu besseren temps.

greezt vW


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich mal wer die Mühe gemacht den Luftspalt zwischen Heatspreader und der CPU zu messen?
> Ich finds irgendwie merkwürdig das normale gute WLP fast keine Verbesserung bringt.
> Man könnte den Heatspreader unten ja etwas abschleifen, falls der Spalt zu groß ist.


 Sollte ~so dick wie eine Rasierklinge sein, dicker sind die Hama Foto Tapes auch nicht (wenn nicht gar etwas dünner)


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2013)

Das hört sich eigentlich ganz schön viel an.


----------



## zocks (11. August 2013)

ajay23 schrieb:


> , hätte da mal ne frage, und zwar hab ich das nun auch vollbracht!
> 
> rechner zusammen gebastelt und gestartet, oh schreck ein schwarzer Bildschirm, fehlercode 55! nachgeschaut ram nicht vorhanden! alles klar nur einen rein und nochmal!
> zack es ging, aus und den zweiten rein, wieder fehlercode 55!
> ...



Hey, habe mich in Englischen Foren umgeguckt und es ist wohl ein Thema bei Köpfen.. scheint das die CPU ein Schaden bekommen haben könnte, hast du es mit der Hammer Methode oder mit Messer gemacht.
Es gab 2 Personen die das Problem so lösen konnten:

1. Die CPU Platine mit Alkohol geputzt "I re-cleaned my PCB with alcohol and some tissue and 4 RAM slot is working fine now"
2. Doppelseitigekleber zwischen IHS und die Cpu Platine benutzen "I did however find a solution to the problem, it was to put a piece of  paper on the right side between the IHS and the PCB, lifting it just a  tiny bit, then the computer booted just fine and is running great."

Das wird stark davon abhängig sein wie die CPU eine beschädigung bekommen hat.

Falls du mehr darüber lesen möchtests, das ist der Thread: error 55 after delided cpu


@Abductee,

Als ich das Silikon weg geputzt hatte und die IHS testweise einfach so draufgelegt hatte, war gar kein abstand zwischen IHS und DIE, da war eher ein milimeter luft spalte zwischen IHS und Platine. Das heißt den IHS hat direkt auf die DIE gelegen und konnte es hin und her bewegen und es auch so gespürt. Bei zusammen Basteln habe ich sehr dünnes doppelseitiges kleber benutzt um diesen Luft Spalten zu überbrücken. Meine Paste (Gelid Extreme) war sehr dünn auf die DIE aufgetragen und meine CPU 10 Grad Kühler bekommen, also bestätige es meine "Messung", da die dünne schicht direkt Kontakt hat.

Mit den Silikon war ja sicherlich mehr Abstand, was das Temperatur Problem darstellt.. die ganze Erfolgen von Deliden berühen eher auf die reduzierung dieser Abstand, und nicht umbedingt weil die Intel paste Schlecht ist.


----------



## ralle_h (11. August 2013)

Poste doch mal eine Makro Aufnahme deiner CPU ajay23


----------



## ajay23 (11. August 2013)

nochmal ausgebaut. keine Änderung, hab auch papier zwischen, läuft alles soweit, nur eben werden die steckplätze des rams immer noch falsch erkannt!

1 und 2 laufen unter 3 und 4! und 3 und 4 sind nicht mehr zur verfügung! wären ja theoretisch 5 und 6...schade!
aber die temps sind im idle knapp unter 30, teuer erkauft!

zur zeit läuft garnix, vor 1 Woche board zerballert, beim bios update nun speichercontroller!

hatte es mit messer bzw cuttermesser klingen gemacht....vorher mit Rasierklingen probiert, sind aber immer weggeknickt und dadurch sind wohl kleine kratzer  entstanden! man kanns auch auf der pcb sehen!
wahrscheinlich kann ich froh sein das überhaupt nochwas läuft!


----------



## ajay23 (11. August 2013)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Poste doch mal eine Makro Aufnahme deiner CPU ajay23


 
glaub mir, da brauch ich keine makro aufnahme, das kann ich von 2 meter Entfernung machen 

und du könntest mir sagen wo ein kratzer ist.....

kann ich eigentlich keinem zeigen
http://www7.pic-upload.de/11.08.13/p9xbwtjkyaul.jpg

das sind die temps, kühler ist Antec H2O 920, wlp arctic silver 5
http://www7.pic-upload.de/11.08.13/wkquyss2c2ka.jpg


----------



## ralle_h (11. August 2013)

Bitter, mein Beileid.

Aber Hut ab, dass du Bilder davon hoch lädst. Die Courage hat nicht jeder.

So passen anderen User dann vllt. besser auf und beschädigen die CPU nicht


----------



## ajay23 (11. August 2013)

er läuft ja noch, wie du auf bild 2 siehst, nur geht halt kein dual channel mehr....

ich hab mich da nich so, die Rasierklinge war so dünn das sie dauernd weggeknickt ist...und dabei muss ich da rein gehackt haben!
mit den klingen ging es um einiges besser, für die nächste cpu weiss ich bescheid^^


----------



## vanWEED (11. August 2013)

so als kleiner tipp es gibt für wenig geld im baumarkt ein scalpel set damit funktioniert das auch sehr gut


----------



## kwlski (12. August 2013)

Habs soeben mit der Hammer Methode gemacht, find ich persönlich sicherer meiner Meinung nach. Abrutschen oder ähnliches und das PCB is im Arsch mit pech://

btw. mit arctic silver gabs mir auch um die 7-10grad.

Den Heatspreader hab ich nicht befestigt, nur per Sockel, ging wunderbar!.


----------



## Ratskrone (14. August 2013)

Der i3 ist ja auch nur mit wlp oder?


----------



## Addi (14. August 2013)

Welcher i3 genau ? Das müssten wir schon wissen.


----------



## Athleticsportz (15. August 2013)

*i7 4770k geköpft 24C Kühler*

Hi,

Habe heute den Prozessor eines Freundes geköpft. Dazu habe ich eine Rasierklinge und ArtiClean 1 benutzt. Zuerst habe ich das schwarze Silikon mit ArtiClean 1 eingeweicht und anschließend mit der Rasierklinge aufgeschnitten. Abschließend alles gereinigt sowie eine extreme dünne Schicht Coollaboratory Liquid Pro auf die Cpu Die und der innen Seite des IHS aufgestrichen. Auf den IHS habe ich Gelid GC Extreme aufgetragen. Die original Paste von Intel war völlig fest als ob sie vertrocknet wäre. All die Hitze blieb im Prozessor, da es kaum eine Wärmeleitung gab somit sind alle High End Kühler stark überfordert. Die einzige Lösung ist, die Hitze aus dem Prozessor zu bekommen in dem man Ihn köpft.

Corsair H100
i7 4770k
Asus Maximus VI Hero
Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB 1866Mhz

Hier die Ergebnisse die für sich Sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,4Ghz @ 1,220V 23C Raumtemp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,4Ghz @ 1,220V 24C Raumtemp geköpft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,5Ghz @ 1,275V | Hier mussten wir bei 1min abbrechen, da die Cpu schon 97C erreichte !!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,5Ghz @ 1,3V 25C geköpft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein kurzes Live Video bei 4,5GHz: Intel i7 4770k @ 4.5Ghz 1.3V (De-Lidded) - YouTube


----------



## sledhammer (15. August 2013)

*AW: i7 4770k geköpft 24C Kühler*

Das Einweichen mit ArtiClean 1 kann man sich für später mal merken


----------



## CSOger (15. August 2013)

*AW: i7 4770k geköpft 24C Kühler*

Silikon mit ArtiClean 1 eingeweicht ?
Wie das denn genau?

Die Pro härtet doch im Gegensatz zur Ultra aus...oder?
Mir war so als hätte ich da mal was gelesen.
Wäre nicht so schön wenn man diese dann auf dem Chip hat bzw. sie später nochmal entfernen/wechseln möchte.

Temps können sich natürlich sehen lassen.


----------



## Athleticsportz (16. August 2013)

ArtiClean 1 einfach in die Ritzen bzw. auf das Silikon Sprühen. Das zeug löst Silikon krass. Danach rutscht die Rasierklinge wie Butter rein. Es wird jedoch ein leichter Druck dabei benötigt. Somit ist das Trennen sehr schnell erledigt ohne große Fummel arbeit. Liquid Pro benutzt die Mehrheit da sie eine viel höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt (82 W/mK) und die Ultra "nur" 38,4 (W/mK). Da ein Kühler wechsel nicht statt findet ist es kein Problem. Ich weiß es nicht so genau in wie weit es aushärtet. Selbst wenn mal irgendwann ein wechsel stattfindet bekommt man die Paste ab. Im vergleich die Gelid GC extreme hat nur eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von (8.5 W/mK). Deshalb lohnt das Köpfen nur mit Flüssigmetall, wenn man solche Temps erreichen will von über 20C kühler.


----------



## CSOger (16. August 2013)

Danke.
Werde ich beim nächsten mal probieren die Geschichte mit ArtiClean.

Das mit den Werten der Ultra und Pro ist mir neu.
Beziehe mich da auf diesen Test:

Test: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra Wärmeleitpaste - ComputerBase

*Wärmeleitwert*

Ultra:38,4
Pro:32,6


Wie auch immer,nehmen sich denke ich beide nicht viel.


----------



## eagle*23* (16. August 2013)

In der Temp schenkt sich nicht viel. Die Phobi härtet bisschen aus aber HS lässt sich auch nach Wochen noch lösen. Die Phoby ist halt auch bisschen günstiger.


----------



## Ratskrone (19. August 2013)

Hab mir meinen nun auch von eagle köpfen lassen  Unterschied ist echt der Wahnsinn mit 15 Grad Unterschied und lohnt sich brutal


----------



## eagle*23* (19. August 2013)

´Joah hab doch gesagt dass bringt einiges   Freut mich das zufrieden bist


----------



## Ratskrone (20. August 2013)

Habe gedacht das nur bei i5 oder i7 was bringen tut


----------



## big-maec (20. August 2013)

Hi,

so nachdem ich meinen i5 nun auch geköpft habe und den Original HS wieder drauf habe, ist mir noch eine andere Idee gekommen. Aber dafür bräuchte ich mal Eure Hilfe. 

Weiß jemand aus welchem Material der HS besteht ? 

Ich möchte den Original HS ersetzen durch einen aus reinem Kupfer (Nachbau) da der Wärmeleitkoeffizient sehr hoch ist besser wäre nur noch Silber aber ich will es nicht übertreiben. Den HS weglassen und den Kühler direkt auf die CPU montieren wäre mir zu Riskant bzw ich müsste zuviel Umbauen damit der Kühler in der Höhe passt.



MetallWärmeleitkoeffizient λ in WK-1m-1
Kupfer 372
Aluminium 229
Zink 113
Stahl 52
Bronze 48 
Blei 35
VA-Stahl 20


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2013)

Ich hatte mal einen i7-SandyBridge mit einem Cut, das hat für mich wie Kupfer ausgesehen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. August 2013)

Es ist auch einfach nur vernickeltes Kupfer, wenn es rein werden soll dann kann man da auch andere Sachen mit anstellen, als ihn nachzubauen


----------



## Addi (20. August 2013)

Die Heatspreader sind aus doch schon aus Kupfer !  

Ich denke nicht das es bessere Temps bringt wenn du ihn nachbaust. 

Lass es sein 

Hier siehst du es  Übrigens bringt das abschleifen nochmal ein paar Grad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (20. August 2013)

Hi,

danke @all für die Infos war nur eine Idee die vielleicht nochmal was gebracht hätte. 

Das letzte was als Idee noch wäre den HS nehmen wo das Die sitzt ein Ausschnitt Fräsen und mit Silber wieder auffüllen. Würde vielleicht nochmals etwas bringen aber der Kostenfaktor wäre erheblich. 

Silber 422 W/mK  Kupfer 402 W/mK


----------



## Addi (20. August 2013)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach in einere bessere Kühlung invenstieren  
Silber leitet nur geringfügig besser als Kupfer (laut deinen Angaben ~ 4,8 % ) das lohnt nicht


----------



## big-maec (21. August 2013)

Hi,

ja sehe ich im Moment auch so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2013)

big-maec schrieb:


> Das letzte was als Idee noch wäre den HS nehmen wo das Die sitzt ein Ausschnitt Fräsen und mit Silber wieder auffüllen. Würde vielleicht nochmals etwas bringen aber der Kostenfaktor wäre erheblich.
> 
> Silber 422 W/mK  Kupfer 402 W/mK


 
Reines Silber ist zu weich, um die mechanischen Ansprüche, die an den IHS gestellt werden, auszuhalten. Und 5% bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit gleichen garantiert keinen krummen IHS aus  . Sterling-Silber dagegen hat keinen besseren Wärmeleitwert, als Kupfer.
Wenn du noch besser werden willst, musst du den IHS einfach komplett weglassen und einen Kühler mit guter Bodenplatte nutzen. (Alternativ könntest du versuchen, die Heatpipes an den IHS zu löten  )


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. August 2013)

Halterung vom Sockel weg und einen Spacer auf die CPU  Wer mag ihn herstellen? Ich nehme schonmal einen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanWEED (21. August 2013)

Hol dir bissl plexiglas in der dicke die du brauchst und bau dir da einen drauß


----------



## Addi (21. August 2013)

Wie hoch müsste dieser Spacer sein ?  Wenn du genaue Maße geben könntest , wird sich da bestimmt einer finden


----------



## big-maec (21. August 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reines Silber ist zu weich, um die mechanischen Ansprüche, die an den IHS gestellt werden, auszuhalten. Und 5% bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit gleichen garantiert keinen krummen IHS aus  .



Auch wenn es weicher wäre wo solls hin unten ist das Die , seitlich sitzt der Rest vom HS und oben drauf den Kühler dazwischen das Silber.


----------



## Addi (21. August 2013)

vanWEED schrieb:


> Hol dir bissl plexiglas in der dicke die du brauchst und bau dir da einen drauß



Naja es würde schon gehen , aber Plexiglas ist nicht gerade Temperaturbeständig .

Würde da eher zu anderen Materiallien greifen


----------



## vanWEED (21. August 2013)

Dann eben macrolon nehmen


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest du versuchen, die Heatpipes an den IHS zu löten


 
Hat nicht unser 8auer den Heatspreader erfolgreich auf den Die angelötet?


----------



## Addi (21. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hat nicht unser 8auer den Heatspreader erfolgreich auf den Die angelötet?


 
Quelle ?


----------



## Q-Pit (22. August 2013)

Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage: 
Kann die CPU nicht recht leicht kaputt gehen bei der Schraubstock Methode, wenn das PCB mit dem DIE voran auf den Boden/Tisch fällt nachdem der IHS abgeschlagen wurde?


----------



## big-maec (22. August 2013)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage:
> Kann die CPU nicht recht leicht kaputt gehen bei der Schraubstock Methode, wenn das PCB mit dem DIE voran auf den Boden/Tisch fällt nachdem der IHS abgeschlagen wurde?


 
Das sollte nicht passieren. Aber das mit dem Schraubstock ist schon eine brutale Methode den HS abzubekommen. Besser ist immer noch schneiden selbst da verbiegt sich das PCB am Anfang auch schon ganz schön. Ich habe den HS mit einem Cutter Messer sehr gut abbekommen war am Anfang etwas schwierig aber ging alles ohne Schäden zu verursachen. Hängt von der Schneidtechnik ab.


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2013)

Ich seh vom Gefahrenpotential nicht viel Unterschied.
Entweder die CPU fällt durch die Schraubstockmethode so unglücklich auf den Boden das etwas kaputt geht, oder ich schneide mit dem Messer in die Platine rein.
Wenn mir aber hinter dem Schraubstock eine zweite Person steht dir mir die CPU mit einem Stoffsack (alter Kopfkissenbezug) auffängt hätte ich am wenigstens Angst das was kaputt geht.



rako81sna schrieb:


> Quelle ?


 Hab ein wenig gesucht, ich find den Beitrag aber nicht mehr, vielleicht kann er selber was dazu sagen.


----------



## Addi (22. August 2013)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage:
> Kann die CPU nicht recht leicht kaputt gehen bei der Schraubstock Methode, wenn das PCB mit dem DIE voran auf den Boden/Tisch fällt nachdem der IHS abgeschlagen wurde?




Am besten stellst du dir da irgendwas hin , was ne CPU im Notfall "fangen" würde








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKHofvEtbrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So sollte es natürlich nicht laufen 
Laut seiner Aussage ist die CPU aber unversehrt 


mfg


----------



## big-maec (22. August 2013)

Hi,

das Video wäre perfekt wenn das Holzstück und der Hammer hinterhergeflogen wäre.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. August 2013)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Quelle ?





Abductee schrieb:


> Hab ein wenig gesucht, ich find den Beitrag aber nicht mehr, vielleicht kann er selber was dazu sagen.


 
Das hat er auch nur auf englisch verfasst.
Bisher durfte wohl auch nur ein Pentium ein gelötetes Dasein bekommen 

[Worklog] Ivy Bridge IHS Soldering - hwbot.org


----------



## DrDave (22. August 2013)

Hab heute auch mal meinen 3770k "aufgeschlitzt".
Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, wurde neu mit Liquid Ultra und dünnen doppelseitigem Klebeband versehen.
Nach Kühlerreinigung, Gelid extreme statt PK1 sowie dem Köpfen stehen etwa 10-15°C bessere Temps. bei 4,4GHz auf der Uhr.
Schön zu sehen, dass mit höherem OC 4,8GHz+ der Unterschied noch deutlich größer ist und hier Verbesserungen von ~25°C sind


----------



## DrOwnz (31. August 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Da keine Widerstände oben auf dem Träger sitzen (z.B. rund um den Die) sollte Flüssigmetall-Paste wirklich kein Problem sein. Es spricht aber auch nichts dafür. Gerade im Extreme-OC Bereich hat sich die Gelid Extreme nämlich sehr bewährt, vor allem auf Grafikkarten, aber auch auf CPUs, da sie auch bei den sehr tiefen Temperaturen noch zuverlässig funktioniert.
> 
> @der8auer: Jetzt hör schon auf hier zu posten und mach das Ding kalt


 
*hust*

zu beachten ist, das Grafikkarten die nach dem subzero benchen zurück gebaut werden nicht mit Gelid versehen werden sollten *g*

kannst der8auer ja mal fragen was da passieren kann xD xD xD xD xD, vorallem wenn die Karte vertikal eingebaut wird gibt das nette problemchen

(--> Gelid wird sehr flüssig sobald se warm wird, und fliesst einfach zwischen GPU-Kühler und Die raus....)


----------



## Ratskrone (16. September 2013)

Deswegen sollte normale Wlp auch nicht auf den DIE


----------



## vanWEED (16. September 2013)

Ist das echt so heftig?wird die wirklich so flüssig?


----------



## Bene11660 (16. September 2013)

Ich benutze die Gelid Extreme bei meiner GTX 780 mit einem Ek Wasserkühler, bisher ist da noch nichts verlaufen. 
Auch bei meinem CPU ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. September 2013)

...ich habe die Gelid ex an der CPU und der GPU...da läuft nix....hatte die CPU gerade wegen Kühlerumbau frei gelegt.


----------



## Ratskrone (17. September 2013)

Läuft nicht unbedingt weg, aber hab wo gelesen das auf dem DIE  so hohe Temperaturen sind dass es die wlp glaub teilweise verändert.


----------



## big-maec (17. September 2013)

Hi,

warum schaut Ihr denn nicht beim Hersteller der Paste? 
Er hat doch Datenblätter und ein FAQ für Wärmeleitpasten. Merkmale der Gelid Extreme.

Quelle: GELID Solutions > Products

Dichte (g/cm3):3.73
Netto Inhalt (g):3.5
Thermische Leitfähigkeit (W/mK):8.5
Viskosität (Centipoise):85000


Q: "Für welche Temperatur kann man die GC-Extreme Paste verwenden?"

A: "Man kann die Paste von -45 - 110 Grad Celsius verwenden.


----------



## panzer000 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

so ich hab auch ein frage 
ich hab meine I7 3770k auf 4,7 GHZ bei 1,38 V weiter runder bekomm ich ihn nicht 
meine frage ist die temp ca underlast 70 mit wasserkühlung normal ?


----------



## Chinaquads (8. November 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt meinen I5-3550 auch mit der Holzhammermethode und selbstgebauten Schraubstock geköpft.

Als Wäremleitpaste zwischen Headspreader habe ich die Noctua NH-1 genommen, als Kühler kommt ein Artic Cooling Xtreme Rev.2 zum Einsatz, die CPU läuft auf 3,8 Ghz.

Im Idle hat sich nicht viel getan, jedoch unter Last läuft die CPU mit super geilen 55 Grad maximal nach 5 Minuten Coredamage & Prime95 ^^

Die Mühe und die Angst hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt!

edit: in Spielen geht die CPU auf bis zu 60-62 Grad hoch, immer noch besser als im Originalzustand  Ich denke mal, das hat aber was mit der Wärmeentwicklung IM Gehäuse zutun


----------



## Offset (5. Dezember 2013)

Hat eig. schon jemand nen i3 geköpft?  Ich galube hier würde der Unterschied nicht groß ausfallen, aber interessieren würde's mich trotzdem.


----------



## Axonia (5. Dezember 2013)

PCGH hat dies mal in einem Video gezeigt. Auch mit einem Temperaturvergleich. Allerdings habe ich den Link gerade nicht parat, da ich am Handy bin.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (11. Dezember 2013)

Und jetzt bitte nochmal für Haswell ^^ .


----------



## panzer000 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo 
habe nun meinen i7 3770k geköpft. war eigentlich einfacher als gedacht  
habe grade nur mal andere wärmeleitpaste draufgemacht verkelpt ist er noch nicht da morgen flüßigmetallpaste zu mir kommen sollte.  
aber hab mal ein vorher nacher bild gemacht ist zwar nur 1-2 grad underschied grade aber ich denke morgen mi flüßigmetal geht es besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Januar 2014)

panzer000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## ralle_h (10. Januar 2014)

Zwar Haswell statt Ivy, aber mein 50stes Jubiläum:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvHEg1fOUH0


----------



## Bulldo (10. Januar 2014)

kann da nicht was innendrin kaputtg gehen wenn man da so rumhämmert ?


----------



## ralle_h (10. Januar 2014)

Bisher haben alle 50 CPUs überlebt, mit Ivy zusammen dürften es sogar knapp 100 sein 

Wenn man weiß, was man macht, dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Axonia (10. Januar 2014)

Mein Ivy lebt ja auch noch


----------



## Bulldo (12. Januar 2014)

ah ok dann ist ja gut.


----------



## ralle_h (5. Februar 2014)

Heute den i7 von Nobody2512 zu Gast gehabt 

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Bildergalerie:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f9yugciciqsneia/gTF6LNyPZz


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (5. Februar 2014)

Auf jedenfall ein sehenswertes Ergebnis


----------



## Axonia (5. Februar 2014)

Erneut wieder sehr schöne Ergebnisse  
Es lohnt sich also definitiv !
Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Nobody2512 (6. Februar 2014)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Heute den i7 von Nobody2512 zu Gast gehabt
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...


 
Naja was soll ich sagen?
Werte unter Luft nehme ich an?
Hervorragende Arbeit und unter Wasser sind bestimmt 4,7 4,8 GHz drin.
Man kann auch mal Glück haben 
Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Addi (6. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön Ralle 



Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Naja was soll ich sagen?
> Werte unter Luft nehme ich an?
> Hervorragende Arbeit und unter Wasser sind bestimmt 4,7 4,8 GHz drin.
> Man kann auch mal Glück haben
> Schonmal vielen Dank


 
Ja die Werte sind unter Luft  

Ob 4,7 oder gar 4,8 GHz drin sind , weiß keiner. Kann sein das die CPU irgendwann nicht mehr will und wenn dann nur mit extrem viel Spannung.
An Overclocking sollte man nie mit zuviel Optimismus rangehen , sonst wird man am Ende enttäuscht 

Und nein , ich bin kein Pessimist , sondern ein Optimist mit Erfahrung.

Aber die CPU macht bei 4,5 GHz noch eine gute Figur. Wenn sie gut skalieren sollte dann ist noch Einiges drin.

mfg


----------



## cap82 (6. Februar 2014)

Wasn das fürn "Kitt" an der Seite? das hab ich bei mir nicht drauf gemacht. Is das normale WLP?


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2014)

^^Meinst du die Bilder von der Haswell CPU? Ivy brauch auch nicht bzw. hat auch nichts dierekt neben der DIE selbst


----------



## ralle_h (6. Februar 2014)

Jep, war unter Luft 

Für Prime 1344k war aber noch etwas mehr VCore nötig leider:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mit 1,22 oder 1,23V wird er rockstable laufen. 4,8 Ghz wird vermutlich nicht drin sind, 4,7 Ghz mit 1,3xV könnten gehen 



cap82 schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn "Kitt" an der Seite? das hab ich bei mir nicht drauf gemacht. Is das normale WLP?


 
Das ist Shin-Etsu MicroSi G7762. Bei Ivy gibt es aber auch noch keine SMD Kondensatoren, die du da schützen müsstest


----------



## cap82 (6. Februar 2014)

Gut dann hab ich ja nix vergessen..


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Februar 2014)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Heute den i7 von Nobody2512 zu Gast gehabt
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...


 
...wenn ich richtig sehe...nach 2 min (18:45 - 18:47) wie sind die Werte nach 1 Stunde? bzw. nach dem 2.Durchlauf, da hatte ich extreme Tempsteigerung...


----------



## ralle_h (6. Februar 2014)

Ja du hast Recht, der Run der nach 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten kommt, nämlich der 18k, ist einer der heißesten von ganz Prime 95 und daher ein perfektes Worst-Case Szenario zum Testen der Temperaturen.

Daher wähle ich den immer direkt an, um mir die Zeit davor zu sparen 

So geht das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Februar 2014)

...ok....bleiben die Temps dann konstant? Mal 30 min? zum anderen, spiel mal mit den Einstellungen
BF4 auf nem 64er Server, ob die 4,5 GHz da stand halten. Hatte auch super stabiles P95 und bei BF gings nach 2 min in den Keller.
Bin ständig raus geflogen wegen core.


----------



## ralle_h (6. Februar 2014)

(Fast) jeder Prime Run testet andere Komponenten bzw. diese in verschiedenen Formen der Beanspruchung (mal mehr Ram/Speichercontroller, mal den "Uncore", mal den Cache, mal die CPU) usw.

Für VCore hat sich der 1344k bzw. bei Ivy auch der 864k und 512k als perfekt rausgestellt um die VCore auszuloten. Wenn die 30-90 Minuten laufen, sollte es zumindest nicht an der VCore liegen wenn dein Spiel crasht (diese Runs werden aber, obwohl sie die CPU/Cores voll auslasten, nicht so war wie der 18k).

Mit dem was 30 Minuten Prime 1344k läuft kann ich tagelang BF4 spielen. Und das war schon mit zig Systeme so, die ich für andere gebaut/overclockt habe

Ich persönlich lasse aber zur Kontrolle, bevor ich spiele, ohnehin Prime einmal komplett (21 Stunden) durchlaufen, um 100% sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Februar 2014)

...man soll es ja nicht machen, aber mein 3770 läuft mit dem vorgegebenen UEFI 4,4 unter null Problemen, bei 65°C. Ich bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Nobody2512 (6. Februar 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...ok....bleiben die Temps dann konstant? Mal 30 min? zum anderen, spiel mal mit den Einstellungen
> BF4 auf nem 64er Server, ob die 4,5 GHz da stand halten. Hatte auch super stabiles P95 und bei BF gings nach 2 min in den Keller.
> Bin ständig raus geflogen wegen core.


 
Kann leider nicht testen, da ich mir ein h87 board als Übergang besorgt habe :/
Aber wenn mein z87x OC wieder da ist mach ichs


----------



## ralle_h (6. Februar 2014)

Prime 27.9 18k ist wie gesagt absoluter Worst-Case (gut, Prime 28.2 Beta ist noch schlimmer mit FMA3; aber auch mit AVX2 bei Prime 27.9 für heute noch unrealistisch hoch) - in Spielen wie BF4 liegt man meist 10 °C unter Prime 27.9 - ergo werden die Temperaturen bei guter Luftkühlung/Wakü sich bei ~50°C einpendeln.

Soweit meine Prognose


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Februar 2014)

^^BF4 lastet die Kerne einens beschnittenen(HT aus) 3770K auch nur zu max. je 50% aus, mehr passiert da einfach nicht (ausgehend vom MP 64/64Map).


----------



## eagle*23* (11. Februar 2014)

i7 (Die 20Ghz kommen vom Corsair Link Bug )

Vorher:
http://abload.de/img/4.41.3jyedy.png

Nacher:
http://abload.de/img/nacher53e5s.png


i5

Vorher:
http://abload.de/img/4.51.333sy2o.png

Nacher:
http://abload.de/img/nacherv9yxt.png


----------



## veteran (11. April 2014)

Also wenn ich das so alles sehe, dann werde ich meinen 3770K wohl auch mal den Kopf abtrennen.
Meiner läuft derzeit bei 4,3Ghz mit 1,16V-Core, das ist denke ich mal eine Moderate V-Core für den Takt, bei 70 Grad mit Prime!

Ich will aber mindestens noch auf 4,5Ghz für 24/7 und vielleicht zum Benchen noch auf 4,7Ghz kommen.
Zum kühlen habe ich den Noctua NH-D14.
Hoffe das wird was


----------



## Axonia (12. April 2014)

veteran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so alles sehe, dann werde ich meinen 3770K wohl auch mal den Kopf abtrennen.
> Meiner läuft derzeit bei 4,3Ghz mit 1,16V-Core, das ist denke ich mal eine Moderate V-Core für den Takt, bei 70 Grad mit Prime!
> 
> Ich will aber mindestens noch auf 4,5Ghz für 24/7 und vielleicht zum Benchen noch auf 4,7Ghz kommen.
> ...



Der D14 ist ein Topkűhler. Mit dem habe ich auch 5 GHz gekühlt. 
Natürlich mit einem geknöpften 3770k.
Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass alles gut verläuft. 
Kannst dann ja berichten


----------



## veteran (13. April 2014)

Puuhhh, das war schon ein bischen Nervenkitzel beim köpfen, hatte die ganze Zeit die 300 Euronen vor den Augen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat aber geklappt, hier mal ein Screen mit *4,5Ghz* und *1,180V-Core* (unter Last Prime *1,152V-Core*)
Temps sind mit Gelid Paste ungefähr *10Grad* runter so das sich die Temps nach einer halben Stunde Prime bei ca *65 Grad* eingependelt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich ich mir mit 1,180V-Core noch nicht ganz sicher bin, da cpu-z im Idle *1,76V-Core* anzeigt, vielleicht sollte ich im Bios noch ein bischen drauflegen oder?


----------



## kegg (13. April 2014)

Wenn dein System doch stabil läuft, wäre es nicht eher eine Überlegung wert weniger Spannung zu geben?


----------



## veteran (13. April 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Wenn dein System doch stabil läuft, wäre es nicht eher eine Überlegung wert weniger Spannung zu geben?



Ja da hast du eigentlich recht, wollte aber noch ein paar Spiele wie Crysis und Battlefield 4 testen ob es Stabil bleibt, oder denkst du das wenn Prime stabil bleibt das Spiele auch nicht abstürzen?


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2014)

veteran schrieb:


> Temps sind mit Gelid Paste ungefähr *10Grad* runter so das sich die Temps nach einer halben Stunde Prime bei ca *65 Grad* eingependelt haben.



Ich seh da 69°C


----------



## veteran (13. April 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh da 69°C



Ja richtig, das war kurz das max Temp bei einen Kern, ansonsten liefen die Kerne bei den Ist Werten zu 90% im Durchschnitt bei ca 65 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Bild nochmal gemarkert!


----------



## kegg (13. April 2014)

veteran schrieb:


> Ja da hast du eigentlich recht, wollte aber noch ein paar Spiele wie Crysis und Battlefield 4 testen ob es Stabil bleibt, oder denkst du das wenn Prime stabil bleibt das Spiele auch nicht abstürzen?


 
Nein, definitv nicht. Prime läuft bei mir bspw. über längere Zeit hinweg stabil. Trackmania Nations Forever beendet sich aber ständig selber. Das läuft nur stabil wenn ich nichts an der VCore veränder. Frag mich nicht wieso, aber BF 4 und Crysis sollten eigentlich am ehesten geeignet sein deinen Alltag zu simulieren. Wenn die über 2-3 Stunden ohne Probleme liefen, kannste noch mal nen Primetest über mehrere Stunden machen, dass sollte ggf. dann alles funktionieren.


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2014)

Prime ist hauptsächlich dafür interessant um die thermischen Reserven auszuloten.
Dafür sind auch mehrere Stunden Dauerlauf absolut nicht notwendig.
Nach spätestens 20minuten sollte sich alles so durchgeheizt haben das man weiß ob die Temperaturen OK sind oder nicht.


----------



## veteran (13. April 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Prime ist hauptsächlich dafür interessant um die thermischen Reserven auszuloten.
> Dafür sind auch mehrere Stunden Dauerlauf absolut nicht notwendig.
> Nach spätestens 20minuten sollte sich alles so durchgeheizt haben das man weiß ob die Temperaturen OK sind oder nicht.



Jepp so war es bei mir eigentlich auch immer, nach ca 20-30min hatten sich bei mir die Temps eingenordet und auch nach 3-4Std hat sich da bei mir nicht mehr viel getan bei den Temps.
Unabhängig davon das das System natürlich auch nach mehreren Stunden noch abstürzen kann


----------



## veteran (13. April 2014)

So mit 1.180V-Core bei 4,5Ghz ist bei Metro last Light das Bild eingefroren nach ca 10 min, 2-3 mal getestet immer das gleiche.
Dann die V-Core auf 1,200V-Core angehoben und ich konnte Metro Last Light über 1Std spielen ohne Freeze.
Waren glaube ich 1.180V-Core doch ein bischen wenig, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es damit geklappt hätte.
Hoffe jetzt läuft alles mit 1,200V-Core durch


----------



## ralle_h (14. April 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Nein, definitv nicht. Prime läuft bei mir bspw. über längere Zeit hinweg stabil. Trackmania Nations Forever beendet sich aber ständig selber. Das läuft nur stabil wenn ich nichts an der VCore veränder. Frag mich nicht wieso, aber BF 4 und Crysis sollten eigentlich am ehesten geeignet sein deinen Alltag zu simulieren. Wenn die über 2-3 Stunden ohne Probleme liefen, kannste noch mal nen Primetest über mehrere Stunden machen, dass sollte ggf. dann alles funktionieren.


 
Dann hast du aber falsch geprimelt  Da gibt es auch deutliche Abweichungen, je nachdem wie und was man testet (bestimmte K Größen sind für den IMC, also den Speichercontroller, andere für die VCore usw.) interessant.

Erklärungen zu den Größen usw. gibt es u.a. im Guide in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Razzor (14. April 2014)

Hat von euch mal den Deckel wieder runtergenommen von der CPU wo flüssig Metal drauf ist war??


----------



## Aldrearic (20. April 2014)

Lohnt sich flüssigmetall als WLP unter dem HIS besser als ne normale Paste? Dann muss man ja aufpassen dass davon nichts an die äusseren Kontakte gelangt. Liquid WLP hab ich bisher keine verwendet, da leitend.


----------



## StefanStg (20. April 2014)

Das lohnt sich schon. Eine gute WLP bringt vill 5-8°C Flüssigmetall kann in extremfällen bis 20°C bringen aber eher um die 10-15°C. Softy und ich haben damals auch Liquid Ultra genommen und es ist was daneben gegangen. Softy seine CPU läuft bis heute noch ohne probleme. Meine weiß ich nicht weil ich sie verkauft habe.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (22. April 2014)

Sollte man den HS wieder verkleben oder kann man ihn durch den Anpressdruck des Sockelbügels fixieren?


----------



## kegg (22. April 2014)

Hm. Prinzipiell könntest du es doch so machen. Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich ordentlich arbeiten und es verkleben. Sonst könnte dir was verrutschen etc.


----------



## Addi (22. April 2014)

Es reicht einfaches Doppelseitiges Klebeband... Auch ohne irgendwas klappt das, da musst du nichts machen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. April 2014)

nehmt einfach eine sehr dünne Holzscheibe wo ein Loch ist und auf höhe des DIE ist und macht den Kühler auf den nakten DIE drauf -> geile Temps ohne das die CPU abkrachen kann


----------



## Addi (23. April 2014)

Holz ist ja da wohl mehr Fehl am Platz, wie alles andere.


----------



## kegg (23. April 2014)

Naja gut, wirklich entzünden kann sich das Holz nicht. Trotzdem ist es denkbar ungeeignet.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (25. April 2014)

Oder müsste es nicht auch klappen nur das Silikon nur vom HS zu entfernen und ihn dann auf die Silikonreste auf der CPU zu legen damit er nicht verrutscht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2014)

Am besten wäre das: MSI Z97 Xpower AC: Kommendes High-End-Mainboard mit Halterung für geköpfte Haswell-CPUs, aber nur als einzeln erhältliche Nachrüsthalterung für Ivy


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (12. Juni 2014)

Mein 3770k ist beim köpfen über den Jordan gegangen 
Also einen neuen besorgt und nochmal geköpft, der läuft noch


----------



## Razzor (12. Juni 2014)

@ fritzelschnitzel

wie hast den das geschafft ???


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (12. Juni 2014)

Kp, eig. war ich ziemlich vorsichtig. Der HS ging aber auch sehr schwer runter, habe über 1h gebraucht. 
Und dann wollte der Rechner mit der CPU nicht mehr. Mit einem anderen gings ohne Probleme.
Also hab ich mir nen neuen besorgt, da ging der HS wesentlich leichter runter. Ist zum Glück auch besser als der alte 
Habe ebend pech gehabt.


----------



## Shirozen (13. Juni 2014)

Ich würds erst machen, wenn die Garantie vorbei ist


----------



## Razzor (13. Juni 2014)

Mit welcher Methode hast es den gemacht??


----------



## kegg (13. Juni 2014)

Shirozen schrieb:


> Ich würds erst machen, wenn die Garantie vorbei ist




Das ist eine Variante, andererseits wurde hier auch schon erwähnt das Intel auch nach der Garantie teilweise noch umtauscht


----------



## Shirozen (13. Juni 2014)

Aber wenn ich mir das ansehe was eine Firma für einen Bockmist macht mit ihren Sachen das man theoretisch selbst Hand anlegen muss um die Kühlung zu Verbessern ist in meinen Augen schon sehr traurig. Wirft zhumindest in meinen Augen kein gutes Licht auf Intel.


----------



## Razzor (13. Juni 2014)

wieso das den ???? das mußt du ja nicht wenn du die cpu normal betreiben tust (in den specs) .


----------



## CSOger (13. Juni 2014)

Razzor schrieb:


> wieso das den ???? das mußt du ja nicht wenn du die cpu normal betreiben tust (in den specs) .


Da hast du schon recht,allerdings kann man doch etwas mehr Qualität unterm Headspreader erwarten bei einer "K" CPU.


----------



## Razzor (13. Juni 2014)

Natürlich da gebe ich dir auch recht....Dennoch die herstellen geben ja auch nur die Möglichkeit es zu tun es gibt bei oc kein Support so war es schon immer... Also für uns hoppy oc'er...


----------



## Intel22nm (14. Juni 2014)

*Wer Ironie findet ...*



Shirozen schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir das ansehe was eine Firma für einen Bockmist macht mit ihren Sachen das man theoretisch selbst Hand anlegen muss um die Kühlung zu Verbessern ist in meinen Augen schon sehr traurig. Wirft zhumindest in meinen Augen kein gutes Licht auf Intel.


 
Genau. Und diese Firma produziert soviel Bockmist, dass jeder nur Intel CPUs kaufen will, diese möglichst übertaktet, noch mehr Strom anlegt, die Kühlung selbst verbessert um die Taktraten noch mehr zu steigern. Falls das alles unzufriedenstellend ist, pfeift man auf die Garantie und manipuliert den HS nur um festzustellen, boaaahhh der Bockmist sitzt sogar unter der Haube. Durch und durch Bockmist.

Finde auch, dass die noch am Design des HS ächt mal was neues bringen sollten, 3D oder 4K oder transparent, Hauptsache weniger altbacken.

Kein gutes Licht für Intel.


----------



## veteran (14. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch nach dem köpfen im Sommer aus?

Also bei mir hatte ich als ich meinen 3770K geköpft habe im April  4,5GHz bei 1.200V so ca 70 Grad mit Prime (smal FFT)

Jetzt habe ich bei 4,5GHz mit 1.200V so um die 81 Grad mit Prime 95

Sind ca 10 Grad mehr im Sommer normal oder ein bischen viel??


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juni 2014)

Also wenn die Raumtemp. auch um einiges gestigen ist, gegenüber die im Winter/Frühjahr, ist dort doch alles normal.
Bei mir ist die CPU-Temp nur um ca. 3-5k gestiegen, gegenüber den Winter/Frühjahres Temeraturen, allerdings habe ich hier nun Differenzen um die 10°C(+) unterm Dach
und die Lüfter drehen nach kleinen Modifikationen langsammer als zuvor  (natürlich mit Wakü nicht mit Lukü...)


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2014)

veteran schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch nach dem köpfen im Sommer aus?
> 
> Also bei mir hatte ich als ich meinen 3770K geköpft habe im April  4,5GHz bei 1.200V so ca 70 Grad mit Prime (smal FFT)
> 
> ...


 

Rechne doch einfach die Temperaturdifferenz oben drauf.

20 °C Raumtemperatur & CPU 50 °C  = 30 °C Raumtemperatur & CPU 60 °C...


----------



## veteran (15. Juni 2014)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Rechne doch einfach die Temperaturdifferenz oben drauf.
> 
> 20 °C Raumtemperatur & CPU 50 °C  = 30 °C Raumtemperatur & CPU 60 °C...



So kann man es natürlich auch rechnen

Dann sollte ja alles ok sein


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2014)

... was war nochmal für die 3770k die gute verträgliche 24/7 Temp? Ich habe imMo max. 72°C bei 4,4 GHz. Noch ok???


----------



## minicoopers (4. Juli 2014)

Ja 72° sind noch ok.
Über 80° würde ich nicht gehen


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2014)

... danke und die 72°C sind das absolute max.  Habe HWiNFO mitlaufen zur Kontrolle.


----------



## minicoopers (4. Juli 2014)

Ja dann musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. September 2014)

Habe meinem 3770K mal die Mütze abgenommen. Prime Temperaturen zwischen 2 und 20°C gesunken, BF4 nach 2 Stunden zwischen 50 und 55°C bei 4,6GHz@1,24V 

Sind doch ganz sahnige Temps, das sind durchweg 20-25°C weniger im Benchmark  Gerade nicht übel, weil ich keine Liquid Metal WLP, sondern einfache Gelid Extreme aufgetragen habe, um das so auch mit Extremkühlung benutzen zu können.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. April 2015)

Habe es jetzt bei einem Xeon 1230V2 (Ivy Bridge) versucht. Die Temps haben sich unter Last um 5°C verbessert. Da die CPU ihre 3,5 GHz auch mit 0,944V erreicht, ist bei der geringen Abwärme von ca. 80 Watt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich. Die Hammer+Schraubstock-Methode kam zum Einsatz, WLP ist die Arctic Silver MX2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kegg (27. April 2015)

Hast du den Kühler nun direkt auf den Chip montiert? 

Und was man noch sehen kann, du nutzt extrem viel WLP oder?


----------



## drebbin (27. April 2015)

ja er liegt direkt auf dem Die.


----------



## kegg (28. April 2015)

Ok, bringt natürlich bessere Ergebnisse. 

Meine Frage zum vorletzten Bild, das war nur Testweise und du hast nochmals alles ordentlich gesäubert oder?

Du hättest vielleicht Liquid Ultra verwenden sollen, um wirklich einen guten Temperaturabfall zu erzielen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Mai 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Ok, bringt natürlich bessere Ergebnisse.
> 
> Meine Frage zum vorletzten Bild, das war nur Testweise und du hast nochmals alles ordentlich gesäubert oder?
> 
> Du hättest vielleicht Liquid Ultra verwenden sollen, um wirklich einen guten Temperaturabfall zu erzielen.



Ich habe mir das Säubern gespart weil der Die höher liegt als das Silikon und auch so Kontakt mit dem CPU-Kühler vorhanden ist. Den IHS setzte ich ja nicht mehr ein.

Habe die Arctic Silver MX-2 durch die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra (=Flüssigmetall) ersetzt. Die Temperaturen haben sich leider nicht weiter verbessert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Mai 2015)

Naja ich glaube dass du da nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet hast !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge-p1020737.jpg

Auf dem Wasserkühler sind "wischspuren" zu sehen der ist nicht ganz sauber.

Und auch bei deinem Xeon ist um das "Die" herum noch alte WLP zu sehen !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge-p1020757.jpg

Also das noch perfekt umgesetzt und dann wirst vielleicht noch etwas bessere Temp erreichen.

Mit Alkohol alles reinigen und dann neu aufbauen. Kein Finger fett nichts sollte auf dem Wasserblcok und dem Die sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Mai 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube dass du da nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet hast !
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge-p1020737.jpg
> 
> ...




Das Bild mit dem "dreckigen" CPU-Kühler stammt noch vom ersten Problelauf mit der Arctic Silver MX-2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Wechsel auf die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra hab ich mit Waschbenzin die Kühler- und Dieoberfläche gründlich gesäubert und bin dann am Ende nochmal mit dem im Lieferumfang der Liquid Ultra enthaltenen Reiningungstuch (mit Isopropylalkohol 70% getränkt) über beide Oberflächen gegangen. Die haben beide geglänzt und waren wirklich sauber.
Das Metallschleifpad habe ich nicht verwendet, weil durch das Aufrauen der Oberfläche die CPU und der Kühler nach den Erfahrungsberichten sehr stark aneinander haften und man sie dann anscheinend nur noch schwer voneienander trennen kann. Der Kühler sitzt direkt auf dem Die und nicht auf dem IHS. Da den Kühler bei der starken Verbindung dann wieder abzunehmen war mir dann doch etwas zu heikel.

Die Sauerei mit der Wärmeleitpaste geht auf Intels Kappe. Der schmale Reststreifen WLP in dem Absatz zwischen Die und PCB geht auch mit einem Wattestäbchen und Waschbenzin nicht ab. Wahrscheinlich ist sie über die Zeit von 2,5 Jahren extrem angetrocknet. Da der Die aber höher liegt als die schwarzen Silikonreste und der schmale Streifen alte WLP ist der Kontakt zwischen Die und CPU-Kühler auch so vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich ist die Wärmeabgabe meines Xeon 1230V2@3,5GHz (0,944V) einfach zu gering. An einem zu geringen Anpressdruck kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen. Ich kann über die vier Flügelschraueben den Anpressdrück gleichmäßig ausüben und beim ersten Neustart war er zu hoch, sprich der Rechner hat sich in einer Endlosschleife nach fünf Sekunden neu gestartet. Seit ich den Anpressdruck mit zwei Umdrehungen der Flügelschrauben verringert habe, läuft er wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2015)

Es kann vermutlich gut sein, dass der Xeon einfach nicht das Hitzemonster ist. Hinzu kommt der direkt Kontakt von Kühler zum Chip. Da kann man wohl tatsächlich über den Wechsel von frischer WLP zu LU nicht mehr viel rausholen.
Du hast natürlich recht, dass der Chip höher als die Reste liegt, aber mich hätte es alleine aus Prinzip gestört. Man bekommt da prinzipiell alles ab, mit genug Geduld und viele Haushaltstüchern.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Mai 2015)

Blöde Frage: Schlackert die CPU ohe Headspreader nicht hin und her im Sockel, da kein richtiger Druck aufgebaut werden kann ( über den Hebel ) ? Bin am überlegen, mit meinem Sys das gleiche zu machen, Wakü etc ist ja vorhanden, CPU ist auch schon geköpft ( wobei ich mit den Temperaturen echt zufrieden bin, 4,4 Ghz unter 60 °C )


----------



## FabianHD (23. Mai 2015)

Er hat ja den Rahmen mit dem Hebel ganz weggelassen und hat die CPU nur lose im Sockel liegen. 
Der Anpressdruck wird dann durch den Kühler aufgebaut.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Mai 2015)

achso. Wär mir ja zu gefährlich


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Mai 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> achso. Wär mir ja zu gefährlich



Ohne IHS muss das Befestigungssystem abgenommen werden weil der Die tiefer liegt. Die Wärmeübertragung ist aber besser als bei einem verlöteten IHS. Das Flüssigmetall lässt sich leichter verteilen als alle WLP die ich bisher verwendet habe. Du solltest dich einfach kurz einlesen auf was bei der Aktion geachtet werden muss und dir dabei Zeit lassen. Bei mir hat es bei der Hammer+Schraubstock+Holzstück-Methode auch länger gedauert als die häufig angegebenen drei Schläge, dafür ist das PCB mit dem Die auch keine 5m durch den Raum geflogen sondern nur 1cm zur Seite gerutscht. Bei der Kühlermontage vorsichtig vorgehen und die Temperaturen beobachten und evtl. den Anpressdruck in kleinen Schritten erhöhen. 

Bei der GPU sitzt der Kühler ja auch nicht grundlos direkt auf dem Die.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Mai 2015)

meine CPU ist ja bereits geköpft, daran soll es nicht scheitern. Mit wieviel Grad kann man denn rechnen, unter Vollast ist meiner bei ~ 60 °C bei 4,4 Ghz


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Mai 2015)

Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel, wenns 5 Grad wären würde mich das schon wundern.


----------



## Schrotti (27. Mai 2015)

Gut das bei meinem der HS verlötet ist.


----------



## phippa94 (30. Mai 2015)

Hab meinen i7 3770k auch geköpft und seitdem macht er die 5 GHz problemlos mit was die Temperatur angeht^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2015)

Achja übrigens gibts mMn eine noch bessere Methode als die Schraubstock + Hammer, da sie nämlich perfekt kontrollierbar ist von der Gewalt her. 
Da sollte dann wirklich gar nichts mehr schief gehen. 
Sie nennt sich "Vice only method" 

Hier zu sehen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo1KzqCQurk

und hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLe7iSQtbbM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnSXeQn6www



Einfach langsam den Druck erhöhen und der IHS löst sich sanft von selbst, das Silicon soll sehr schnell nachgeben weil es so weich ist. 
Da muss man sich auch keine Sorgen um herumfliegende CPU`s machen oder um "zu harte" Schläge mit dem Hammer. Und es ist innerhalb von Sekunden erledigt.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juni 2015)

... ja, das scheint das Optimale zu sein. Ich habe vor langer Zeit noch eine Rasierklinge benutzt. Isch abe gar keinen Schraubstock...


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Muss ich beim 3570k auch neben dem DIE die Platine isolieren oder ist das nur bei haswell von Nöten wegen den abstehenden Bauteilen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## drebbin (2. Juli 2015)

Nur haswell, ivy hat keine anderen Bauteile unterm IHS als den chip selber


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2015)

Kann man eigentlich auch nenneswerte Unterschiede im Idle feststellen,
oder liegt das eher im Bereich der Messtoleranzen?


----------



## freezy94 (8. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch nenneswerte Unterschiede im Idle feststellen,
> oder liegt das eher im Bereich der Messtoleranzen?



Bei mir ist es ca. gleich zu vorher. Brachte vielleicht einen Grad aber auch das kann an der Umgebungstemperatur liegen, habe im Idle ca. 30 Grad auf jedem Kern aber das ist auch völlig in Ordnung und Idle-Temp (außer sie ist sehr hoch) ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2015)

Ok, hatte halt überlegt meinen i5 4590 für mein ITX zu köpfen. Einfach nur um die Temp zu drücken und schon mal ein wenig für den i7 zu üben. Hab nämlich noch was Liquid Ultra übrig.
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob sich das bei 3.3GHz überhaupt groß bemerkbar macht.


----------



## freezy94 (9. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ok, hatte halt überlegt meinen i5 4590 für mein ITX zu köpfen. Einfach nur um die Temp zu drücken und schon mal ein wenig für den i7 zu üben. Hab nämlich noch was Liquid Ultra übrig.
> Ich weiß nur nicht, ob sich das bei 3.3GHz überhaupt groß bemerkbar macht.



Vermutlich wenig bis gar nicht. Probieren kannst du es aber die Temperaturen im Idle sind wie gesagt völlig irrelevant wenn diese nicht gerade aus unerklärlichen Gründen z.B. >50 Grad beträgt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Juli 2015)

Also für 5°C unter Last wäre ich schon dankbar 
Habe halt ein 13 Liter-Gehäuse, dass sich mit der Zeit enorm aufheizt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2015)

Naja gerade in einem so kleinen PC ist man wohl über jedes ° glücklich, zumal sich bei so kleinen Builds ja alles extrem aufheizt (Spannungswandler, generell alle kleinen Bauteile die eigentlich in einem großen PC nie Hitze erfahren).

Ich würde es machen, mit der Schraubstock-Only Methode ist das ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Juli 2015)

Bisher musste ich überhaupt erst mal die GPU kühl kriegen. Das habe ich dann auch halbwegs geschafft, allerdings zu Lasten der CPU-Temp.
Daher überlege ich nun zu köpfen. Ich will an der Stelle nicht weiter ausholen (Off-Topic), sondern belasse es einfach mal bei einem Link für eventuell Interessierte 

Die Schraubstock-Methode habe ich mir schon in diversen YouTube-Tutorials angesehen, das scheint mir hier auch die risikoärmste zu sein.
Ich frage mich nur nach dem IHS, ob ich ihn überhaupt wieder draufsetzen sollte. Wenn, dann bräuchte ich noch etwas hitzebeständiges Silikon.
*Edit*: Die Kodensatoren würde ich dann mit Plastik 70 isolieren (hätte ich noch vorrätig), dadrüber vielleicht noch etwas konventionelle WLP zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2015)

Ja Schraubstock ist easy, da alles kontrolliert abläuft. Man wundert sich zwar wie viele Umdrehungen man noch machen muss obwohl die CPU schon fest eingespannt ist, aber irgendwann gibt ganz sanft der IHS nach. War mehr als easy bei meinem  

Isoliert habe ich einfach mit Silikon (mit Zahnstocher schön verteilt auf den SMD`s) und dann in alle 4 Ecken noch ein klecks Silikon und den IHS wieder drauf. Ohne würde ich nicht machen, im Luxx hatten viele dann ein Problem mit den äußeren Pins im Sockel, dort war der Anpressdruck dann nicht mehr hoch genug. Abgesehen davon das du den ganzen Sockel abbauen muss


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Juli 2015)

Stimmt schon. Müsste dann ja schauen, dass ich den Kühler (Ereboss) tief genug kriege.

Mal sehen. Ich glaube ich werde mir mal eine Tube hitzebeständiges Silikon besorgen. Zum Isolieren weiß ich halt nicht, ob Plastik 70 auf die lange Frist ausreicht. Laut Herstellerangaben sind kurzzeitig zwar 100°C drin, dauerhaft aber nur 60°C. Mit ein wenig Tortue "könnte" es knapp werden. Ich weiß nicht, wie ergiebig das Zeug unter solchen Bedingungen ist 

*Edit:
*Habe nun eine Tube UHU-Silikon und eine JunPus D9000 zur Isolation bestellt.
Letztere soll sowohl gut isolieren und Wärme leiten, als auch sehr viskos sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2015)

Nein an der Tiefe/Anpressdruck des Kühler liegt es nicht. Im Luxx haben Leute Probleme selbst mit Wakü-Kühlern. 
Das Problem ist einfach, der IHS hat den Anpressdruck auf dem gesamten PCB verteilt. Ohne IHS baut sich der Anpressdruck in der Mitte auf. 
2 Probleme gabs dadurch bisher:

1. Der Rechner ging nicht mehr an (konnte reproduzierbar behoben werden durch aufsetzen des IHS). Der User dachte erst er hat die CPU zerstört, bei der 3.! CPU kam es ihm komisch vor und hat es erst dann bemerkt das die anderen 2 davor noch funktionieren, aber halt nur mit IHS 

2. Es treten Fehler-Codes auf (RAM wird nicht mehr erkannt zum Beispiel), da die äußeren Pins nicht genug Anpressdruck hatten. 


Ich würde auf jeden Fall die IHS aufsetzen, das bringt eh kaum was den wegzulassen. Du hast allein durch das Flüssigmetall einen großen Temperatursprung, das reicht dicke


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Okay,
meine Bedenken mit der Montage waren auch eher auf Letzteres, den überhaupt nötigen Anpressdruck, bezogen. Dass der Druck ohne IHS ungleich verteilt wird, klingt jedenfalls sehr einleuchtend. Dann werde ich es vorerst wohl doch lieber mit probieren.
*
Edit:*

Hab es heute mal mit dem Köpfen probiert.
Leider hat die Schraubstock-Methode nicht wirklich funktioniert. Ich hab im Vergleich zu den Tutorials auf YouTube schon relativ viel Druck aufgebaut, aber der ISH bewegt sich kein Stück.
Hab ihn an der verjüngten Stelle eingespannt, ein kleines Holzbrett dran gehalten und schon so einige gezielte Schläge drauf gegeben. Es löst sich allerdings nichts, das Silikon sitzt immernoch bombenfest. Das einzige, was ich nun sehen kann, ist, dass sich der IHS an den Kanten verformt hat. Den werde ich nachher wohl etwas planschleifen müssen...

*Edit 2:*

So, habs jetzt mit dem Skalpell gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juli 2015)

Kleines Update:

Gestern ist endlich die neue WLP angekommen, sodass ich den IHS wieder aufsetzen und verkleben konnte. Zur Isolation der SMDs habe ich eine äußerst viskose JunPus D9000 genommen, für den DIE natürlich eine Liquid Ultra. Geklebt wurde mit dem empfohlenen Silikon von Uhu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich bis zum Zeitpunkt der Lieferung natürlich nicht die Füße still halten konnte, habe ich mir auch noch etwas Zeit mit dem Schleifen des HS vertrieben 
Durch den etwas schleppenden Schraubstock-Versuch war der seitlich nämlich ganz schön uneben. Mittlerweile ist er aber wieder vollkommen plan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute (mit getrocknetem Silikon) habe ich dann erst mal etwas gebencht und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

Im Idle ist die Temperatur nahezu identisch. Anfangs gab es noch Schwankungen von 1-2°C, die sich nach zwei Durchläufen Prime95 allerdings wieder gelegt haben.
Unter Last zeigte sich dann der Unterschied; nach 10 Min Small-FTF im offenen Aufbau komme ich nun auf eine Differenz von 8°C. Für einen 4570 mit gerade mal 3.2 GHz ist das denke ich mal annehmbar. Zu berücksichtigen wäre natürlich noch, dass ich zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit der Kühlleistung wieder meine Thermalright CF III verwendet habe.
Gleich werde ich dann noch mal die neue Kryonaut auftragen und wieder Prime95 drüberlaufen lassen.

Sollten euch bis hier hin noch weitere Details oder Tipps auf-/einfallen, dann würde ich mich über etwas Rückmeldung natürlich sehr freuen 

Für's erste bin ich aber schon mal ganz zufrieden, auch wenn die Differenz natürlich etwas markanter hätte ausfallen dürfen ^^

*Edit:*
Mit der Kryonaut läuft's Idle 1°C kühler, unter Last pendelt es sich aber wieder bei der o.g. Differenz von 8°C ein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juli 2015)

Statt Chill Factor 3 die GELID GC Extreme nehmen, da machst du nochmal einen Grad gut.


----------



## drebbin (21. Juli 2015)

Oder thermal grizzly [emoji14]


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Juli 2015)

Was hab ich denn ganz unten erwähnt?


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juli 2015)

Achsoo, damit ist die Kryonaut gemeint! 

Da kann ja sogar die GC Extreme einpacken...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Juli 2015)

Leider tut sich da kein großer Unterschied zur CF3, das unterliegt dann schon eher der Messtoleranz.

Ein bischen wurmt es mich aber schon noch... im geschlossenen Gehäuse kann man nämlich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen vorher und nachher bemerken.
Vielleicht ist der HS auf der Unterseite einfach zu krumm. Beim Schleifen der Oberfläche ist mir nämlich aufgefallen, dass durch das Köfpen seitlich einige Erhöhungen entstanden sind. Der HS war also konkav verbogen, was dann eigentlich auch für die Unterseite gelten müsste.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob sich der Aufwand nun noch mal lohnen würde, dem nachzugehen.
Zumal es äußerst schwierig werden dürfte, die Innenseite des HS anständig plan zu schleifen 

Oder ich klaue mir einfach einen von einem defekten 1150/1155 aus der Bucht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

Mit höherem Anpressdruck ist die GC Extreme besser als die Kryonaut!  da fast ein halbes °C besser!
Aber eigentlich kann die Paste die meisten unebenheiten in der Regel ausgleichen. Klar wärs besser wenn der HS Plan wär, aber wenn man Köpft, kann sichs da schon verziehen. Und dann noch abschleifen, dann gibt das Material nur noch mehr nach... -.-

Du kannst ja auch mal im Marktplatz eine Anfrage starten...


> Oder ich klaue mir einfach einen von einem defekten 1150/1155 aus der Bucht.


 Versuchen kann mans ja mal.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2015)

Die Gelid ist besser als die Kryonaut, woher beziehst du diese Info? 

Natürlich gleicht die Paste die Unebenheiten aus. Aber die Oberseite (wo eben die Kryonaut zum Einsatz kommt) ist ja schon komplett plan geschliffen.
Das Problem besteht (womöglich) auf der Unterseite, denn da kann man halt schlecht schleifen. Die Liquid Ultra unten drunter wird solche Unebenheiten wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut füllen können, wie eine normale WLP, die man seitlich ja auch etwas dicker auftragen könnte.

Momentan bin ich mit dem Temps halt noch nicht ganz zufrieden.
Das Problem kann entweder an der Unebenheit auf der Unterseite des HS und oder der suboptimalen Kühlleistung des Raijintek Ereboss liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich werde ich den HS noch mal abnehmen und mit normaler WLP überprüfen, ob die Fläche in der Mitte gerade genug ist.

*Edit:*
Meine Vermutungen haben sich bewahrheitet. Hab die CPU gerade noch mal geköpft, gesäubert und ganz hauchdünn WLP aufgetragen, dann den HS fest aufgedrückt.
Bei einer Seite gab es anscheinend kaum einen Kontakt, insgesamt lag auch nur der mittlere Teil vollständig auf.
Ich werde nun versuchen, irgendwo einen passenden Ersatz-HS herzubekommen.
Ansich könnte ich auch eine kleine, reine Kupferplatte nehmen. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wo ich so eine mit passendem Zuschnitt auf die Schnelle bekommen sollte.
Bei Silber wirds vermutlich noch schwieriger... und vor allem teurer 
Die Fixierung am Sockel stelle ich mir da auch noch etwas heikel vor.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2015)

Man kann den Kühler auch ohne HS befestigen.
Früher hat man das auch so gemacht, da gab es noch keinen HS. 
Liquid Metal, dann direkt den Kühler drauf, besseren Wärmeübergang bekommt man nicht.

Nicht umsonst gibt es von EK auf einen "Naked Kit" oder der8auer bietet auch einen CPU Halter an damit man die CPU ohne HS verwenden kann.

Und nein das ich nicht "gefährlicher" als mit HS das totaler Quatsch!


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

Benutze die GC Extreme selber für CPU und GPU. Gibt glaub auch einen Test zu dem Thema. Ergebnisse: CPU-Luftkühlung, hoher Anpressdruck - Praxis: Das große Wärmeleitpasten-Tutorial und Test-Charts 2013 (Teil 2)



> Wahrscheinlich werde ich den HS noch mal abnehmen und mit normaler WLP überprüfen, ob die Fläche in der Mitte gerade genug ist.


Nur so wirst du rausfinden obs passt.

Das Raidmax Atomic ist ja otpisch nicht übel, nur gibts da keinen Airflow da Kühlungstechnisch ein Katastrophe! Die Hardware da drinne heizt sich gegenseitig auf.  Du kannst höchstends einen besseren Lüfter verbauen und die Graka per Riser Card an den Deckel tüdeln...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2015)

Ich denke mal mit HS wird der Druck vom Kühlerboden etwas gleichmäßiger verteilt, wenn auch nur geringfügig.
Noch mal investieren muss ich aber so oder so, vielleicht wirds ja doch ein neues Mounting Kit.

*Edit:*
Ach, Mist... jetzt hab ich ohne nachzudenken einfach "Naked Kit" bei Google Bilder eingegeben.
What has been seen cannot be unseen 




BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Benutze die GC Extreme selber für CPU und GPU. Gibt glaub auch einen Test zu dem Thema. Ergebnisse: CPU-Luftkühlung, hoher Anpressdruck - Praxis: Das große Wärmeleitpasten-Tutorial und Test-Charts 2013 (Teil 2)
> 
> 
> Nur so wirst du rausfinden obs passt.
> ...


Bei dem Test von TH (2013) ist aber keine Kryonaut drin 

Aber was das Gehäuse angeht, hast du vollkommen recht.
Kühlungstechnisch  ist es arg bescheiden. Ich musste schon Löcher in den Deckel bohren -  seitdem hat die GPU wenigstens ihre Ruhe.
Der Lüfter sollte auch bleiben, da die Dead Silence so ziemlich die besten mit LED sind.
Im Semi-Passiv Vergleich von TH ist mir dann auch noch aufgefallen, dass der Raijintek Ereboss gar nicht mal so gut abschneidet.
Ich hab auch gerade noch mal nachgemassen, mit etwas Glück und Wahnsinn kriege ich vielleicht sogar einen Pahnteks TC14PE rein  
Aber gut, das ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

Und ein Gehäus was mit Luft umgehen kann! 
Fractal Design Core 500 schwarz, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-CORE-500-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was hast du gegen Make up und Schminktipps? 
Dafür nur ein brauchbarer Treffer: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-precisemount-add-on-naked-ivy


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2015)

Das Gehäuse steht, da suche ich derzeit keine Alternative. Sonst würde ich direkt das neue Cougar QBX oder Phanteks Evolv nehmen 
Mein Ziel ist es ja auch, so viel Leistung wie möglich auf so kleinem Raum wie möglich leise und kühl zu bekommen.

Beim Mounting Kit muss ich halt mal schauen, wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll.
Habe ein Z87 Stinger. Demnächst werde ich es einfach mal mit dem Phanteks TC14PE versuchen.
Vielleicht bekomme ich den ja irgendwie niedriger montiert.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn du den Phanteks TC14PE gegen den https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-22-100700722-a1029404.html?hloc=de tauschst, wär das die Maximalste Leistung die mit Luftkühlung möglich ist + HS Naked Kit.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2015)

Die sind semi-passiv ungefähr gleichauf. Den HR-22 würde ich auch nicht reinbekommen, den TC14PE - zumindest meinen Berechnungen nach - noch gerade so (±1mm).
Thermalright HR-22 im Test
Thermalright HR-22 im Test

Der Unterschied zum jetzigen Erebeboss liegt dann schon bei locker 9°C im Schnitt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

Der TC14PE ist mit  Lüfter genau 160mm Hoch, der HR-22 159mm.

Schade das keiner der Tester diesen Kühler auch mal mit 2 Lüftern gegen andere Kühler mit 2 Lüftern antreten lässt. -.-


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2015)

16cm in der Höhe krieg ich rein, das ist gar kein Problem.
Die Breite und Tiefe ist das Entscheidende. Und da fällt der HR-22 leider raus, da er 15cm tief ist. Der Body vom Phanteks ist im Vergleich nur 14cm tief (und 13,4cm breit) passt daher noch gerade so rein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann brauchst du  nur noch das HS Naked Kit und die passende WLP (Kryonaut / GC Extreme). 
Und einen besseren Lüfter fürs Gehäuse: silverstone-fn121-p-sst-fn121


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2015)

Hab bisher nur das EK Naked Kit für Waküs finden können.
Bräuchte dann ja auch eins, dass zum Phanteks passt. Ich warte erst mal bis der neue Kühler da ist, dann schaue ich, ob ich ihn niedriger bekomme.
Zur Not kommt halt wieder irgend ein HS drauf.

Und den Lüfter-Tipp kann ich noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Habe doch schon einen Dead Silence 120mm drin 
Der ist wie gesagt der beste mit LED.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

Schau mer mal.

Der Silverstone SST-FN121-P ist bei 75% verdammt gut, und dadurch P/L-technisch Spitze. LEDs verlegt man mit Flexilights. 

Die Dead Silence Luffis sind aber nicht übel.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2015)

Warum sollte ich denn downgraden, ist doch albern 
Und Flexilights habe ich ja so oder so drumherum.

*PS:* back-to-topic.
Die Übersicht soll ja nicht vollends verloren gehn.

Habe auch noch diese Kupferplatte von EK gefunden: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vga-supreme-hf-hd7970-cu-adapter
Ist aber leider nur 0.5 mm dick :/


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Juli 2015)

So, wieder ein kleines Update.

Der Phanteks ist nun montiert, scheint von der Größe her auch zu passen.
Allerdings will das System ohne Heatspreader nicht wirklich booten. Es kann sein, dass das Gewicht des Kühlers einfach zu hoch ist und zu stark aufs DIE drückt. Auch ein Lockern der Montageschrauben ist vergebens.
Habe dann den alten HS wieder aufgesetzt und siehe da: funktioniert wieder ohne Probleme.

Ich überlege nun, ob ich die Unebenheit der Unterflläche verschmerzen und ihn einfach wieder verkleben oder mir einen anderen zulegen soll.
Das günstigste, was ich jetzt an passenden CPUs gefunden habe, war der G1610/G1620. In der Bucht kostet der gebraucht aber oft mehr als direkt neu beim Händler -.-

Daher nun meine Frage:
könnte auch ein alter 775er-HS zum 1150er Sockel passen? Sprich, würde er zu den seitlichen Haltebügeln des Sockels passen oder gibt es da Höhenunterschiede?
Die Dual-Cores kriegt man ja regelrecht hinterher geworfen...


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2015)

Die 775er CPUs sind noch verlötet und daher wäre es recht schwierig den IHS zu entfernen. 

Ich vermute, dass der Anpressdruck zu gering ist und evtl die Seiten des Chips nicht richtig aufliegen. Wenn da nur ein Pin fehlt kann das schon zu diesen Problemen führen.

Ich kann dir mal einen Halterahmen von mir schicken. Der sorgt für zusätzlichen Anpressdruck. Evtl. hast du damit Erfolg.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Juli 2015)

Hey,
danke für die Info!

Ich wundere mich nur, weil ich den Kühler schon relativ fest angezogen habe.
Wenn es mit IHS funktioniert, dann kann es ja eigentlich nur am Anpressdruck liegen...

Das mit dem Halterahmen kann man dann sicherlich per PN klären


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. August 2015)

Habe heute den Halterahmen bekommen 
Danke für den schnellen Versand!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Notiz: IHS liegt hier im Bild noch auf - montiert wurde selbstverständlich ohne)

Der Kühler scheint nun einen wesentlich gleichmäßigeren Anpressdruck zu haben.
Schon beim ersten Versuch konnte das System ganz normal booten. Auch die Temperatur ist im Vergleich zur Montage mit IHS im Idle direkt um  ca. 4°C gesunken.
Wohlgemerkt erst mal nur mit Einweg-WLP. Die Tage werde dann vermutlich wieder die Liquid Ultra auftragen.

Soweit jedenfalls ein dickes Dankeschön (auch für die beiliegende Thermal Grizzly) an der8auer,
den Halterahmen kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Spreed (12. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *Edit:
> *Habe nun eine Tube UHU-Silikon und eine JunPus D9000 zur Isolation bestellt.
> Letztere soll sowohl gut isolieren und Wärme leiten, als auch sehr viskos sein.



Geht jede andere WLP zur Isolation auch? Was könnte man als Alternative nehmen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. August 2015)

Klar, man kann so ziemlich jede WLP nehmen, die nicht zu flüssig und elektrisch nicht leitend ist.
Habe halt die JunPus genommen, da sie sehr viskos/zähflüssig ist - ähnlich wie eine GC-Extreme als Beispiel (die man übrigens ebenso gut nehmen könnte).
Das garantiert, dass sie dir auch bei Erhitzung nicht "zerläuft" oder beim Verrutschen des IHS die zu isolierenden SMDs zu Tage kommen lässt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es da noch wesentlich günstigere Möglichkeiten gibt.
Die meisten günstigeren Pasten sind dann halt nicht mehr viskos genug oder elektrisch etwas leitender (z.B. die Arctic Silver 5).
Manche isolieren ja auch mit Silikon... das war mir allerdings etwas zu heikel.


----------



## Q-Pit (10. November 2015)

Gibts so nen schicken Halterahmen eigentlich auch so in irgend einem online Shop für den "Normalverbraucher" zu kaufen ?
Brauch auch so n Ding für meinen i7 3770k...


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2015)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Gibts so nen schicken Halterahmen eigentlich auch so in irgend einem online Shop für den "Normalverbraucher" zu kaufen ?
> Brauch auch so n Ding für meinen i7 3770k...



Klar 
https://www.caseking.de/der8auer-haswell-oc-frame-fsd8-014.html


----------



## Q-Pit (11. November 2015)

Passt der sicher auf den 1155er Sockel? Weil von ivy nix erwähnt wird. Will nur nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehn bevor ich sowas order.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Januar 2016)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon Erfahrungen mit dem OC-Frame machen können?

Habe mittlerweile noch mal mein Zweitsystem auseinandergenommen und die WLP erneuert. Allerdings habe ich ohne HS nun wieder das Problem, dass der Anpressdruck nicht gleichmäßig genug verteilt wird. Das System will einfacht nicht Booten. Mit HS funktionierts hingegen, weshalb ich ihn nun erstmal wieder verklebt habe.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Januar 2016)

der sollte dir in der tat helfen können


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

hier ist mein review dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/418545-review-haswell-oc-frame.html

ich hab das ding seit ca. 1woche bevor ichs review geschriebn hab im einsatz... und muss sagen ich hab keinerlei probleme gehabt... montage ist quasi idiotensicher und es hällt die cpu bombenfest...
und directmount bringt je nach kphlmethode nochmal n bischen.. wie vielngenau kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich den direcr mount schon seit über nem halben jahr nutze und somit keinenahnung mehr habe wie vil es brachte^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Januar 2016)

Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, wie intensiv da die Unterschiede ausfallen.

Kann es ohne HS zur Zeit leider nicht wirklich auf die Probe stellen. Das System reagiert da wirklich sehr empfindlich, nur in 5% der Fälle (nach ewigen Rummontieren und Variieren des Anprssdrucks sowohl beim Kühler als auch beim OC-Frame) komme ich überhaupt ins BIOS. Liegt wahrscheinlich am immensen Gewicht des TC14PE, welches dann ja auch direkt und konzentriert aufs DIE ausgeübt wird.

Würde allein schon aufgrund der Krümmungen auf der Unterseite gerne auf den HS verzichten.
Wenn sich da temperaturtechnisch noch was gewinnen lässt, würde ich mir vielleicht eine Stützkonstruktion einfallen lassen...


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

also bei luftkühlung macht sich der direktmount angeblich nicht schlecht bemerkbar... ich glaub bei mir waren nochmal so 6-7°C mit liquid ultra drunter... will aber das neue von thermal grizzly die lm drunter machn die soll besser sein^^
auch wenn ich beim zockn im schnitt keine 45°C ereiche xD...
peaks mit 10°C+ sind bei haswell ganz normal... das würde nur mit verlötung weniger werden...weil da selbst lm keine chance hat


----------



## Intel22nm (12. Januar 2016)

*TG Conductonaut untergeschoben - 3770K im Passivmodus*

Vorgeschichte

Als Ivy Bridge Besitzer konnte man sich dem leidigen Thema Temperaturentwicklung unter OC schlechterdings entziehen, ich war früher recht zufrieden, bis 4.7 Ghz  konnte ich mit maximaler Lüftereinstellung (mit stinknormalem Kühler alter Generation) übertakten, jedoch unter hohen "Kosten" an Spannung und resultierender Temperatur, ständig an der Grenze der Stabilität. Mit 4.5 Ghz hingegen lief die CPU auf Anhieb, 4.4 Ghz waren sparsamer, mit 3.9 Ghz auf allen Kernen war der sweet spot gegeben.

Wegen des lauten Lüfters am Kühler (eine Sonderform) bin ich zum Passivbetrieb (mit Gehäuselüftern) und niedrigeren Taktraten übergegangen, genug Leistung für meine Anwendungen. Köpfen war interessant, mein Ziel beim Kauf des Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut waren weniger höhere OC Taktraten (das geht auf Anhieb, alles darüberhinaus aber nur mit Aufwand) als *höhere Takte unter Passivbetrieb* (hat sich bestätigt).

Klinge > Schraubstock > Klinge

Meine Vorbereitungen liefen über Entstauben des Gehäuses inkl. aller Komponenten und Werkzeug für beide Methoden, Klinge und Schraubstock. Irritiert von berichteter Dauer des Aufschneides neigte ich zum Schraubstock, das hat schlecht geklappt, deshalb doch zurück zur Klinge, das ging relativ schnell, ca. 10 Minuten. Nachdem das Eis gebrochen war, d.h. eine Ecke endlich nachgab war der Rest lediglich vorsichtiges Weiterschneiden. Ob man Schäden angerichtet hat, sieht man leider erst nach Entfernen des schwarzen Silikonklebers.

Meine Hilfswerkzeuge waren ein Bastelmesser mit einseitigem Schliff, eine verstärkte Rasierklinge aus einem (Werkstatt) Schabmesser und ein abgelutschterHolzstiel eines Magnum Eis am Stiel. 

Temperaturmessungen vorher > nachher

Mein Ansatz war der Passivbetrieb mit dem Fokus auf die Linearität Spannungserhöhung auf Last-Temperaturen. Verwendete Tools sind Intel XTU mit Anzeige der einzelnen Kerntemperaturen (und Differenzen der Cores untereinander) und prime95 mit Standard (erste Zeile) Torture Test. In Summe habe ich 22 einzelne Stufen dokumentiert, davon zeige ich einen Teil hier in Screenshots. Die Angaben sind "Anmessungen", wir liegt nichts an stundenlangen Labormessungen, mir reichen Eindrücke und Tendenzen, die Laufzeiten waren kurz um Zieltemperaturen vergleichbar zu machen, da schleichen sich entsprechend Messfehler verschiedener Art hinein. Doch der direkte Vergleich bei identischer Zimmertemperatur, offenem Gehäuse und Abkühlphasen reicht mir persönlich.

Schema meiner Taktraten mit CPU Spannung:
(passiv, mit Gehäuselüfter ab 90 Grad CPU Temperatur, wie Vorgabe im Gigabyte ET6 Tool)
- 35/1.000V - *vorher ff.* - Max.Temp. 85
- 35/1.100V - Max.Temp. 102
- 35/1.200V- Max.Temp. 105(+x) Throttle!
[- 35/1.200V- aktiver Lüfter vor Umbau, als Kühlmethode vor Köpfen) Max.Temp. 70, Leistung des Lüfters demnach 35 K auf diesem Taktniveau]
- 35/1.000V - *nachher ff*.- Max.Temp. 72 (-13)
- 35/1.100V - Max.Temp. 84 (-18)
- 35/1.200V - Max.Temp. 96 (-(9+x))
(ab hier mit aktivem Lüfter)
- 45/1.225V - XTU Benchmark 931
- 47/1.300V - XTU Benchmark 965/971
- 48/1.355V - XTU Benchmark 983
(wieder passiv)
- 40/1.010V - XTU Benchmark 820

Fazit


das Thermal Grizzly "Conductonaut" war für meine Zwecke vollständig, ordentlich verpackt 
*Köpfen war doch leichter als befürchtet* 
Zeitaufwand ~4 Stunden mit Vorbereitungen, Messungen vorher und nachher 
Ergebnis o.k., zwar nicht umwerfend, aber doch lohnend 
OC Schnelltests gingen "temperaturbefreit" vonstatten, keine Sorge mehr hohe Grenzwerte, für OC eine tolle Sache 
*für meinen Passivbetrieb kann ich nun locker 500-700 Mhz mehr Takt resp. 0.1-0.2V zugeben, ohne an die Throttle Grenze zu stossen* 
Ermuntert durch Diskussionsfaden wie diesen - Danke an der8auer  - bin ich das Köpfen zwar mit Vorbereitung aber am Ende doch spontan und etwas naiv angegangen. Es hat geklappt, die Kelvinabsenkungen lagen zwischen -9 bis -18 Kelvin im Passivtest. Mir liegen keine (parallelen) Messwerte für den CPU-Kühler mit aktivem Lüfter vor, meine Zielsetzung war den "Spannungsdruck" als Summe von spannungsinduzierter CPU Temperatur als eine Größenordnung festzustellen. Deshalb ohne Lüfter am Kühler, aber mit kontrollierten Gehäuselüftern, die konstant liefen. Die CPU Cores unterschieden sich (bei mir) in ihrer Temperaturentwicklung zwischen 5 bis 10 Kelvin, je nach Takt und Spannung mal weniger und mal mehr. Alle Messungen mit EIST aktiv und Hyperthreading off.

Nächstes Mal:

die Spritze weniger stark drücken, das "Conductonaut" Flüssigmetall schoss förmlich heraus, ich hatte auf die aufschraubbare Kegelspitze verzichtet um Material zu sparen.  
Kühlerbefestigung am Mainboard vor dem Festschrauben kontrollieren, musste wg. einer abgängigen Mutter im Halterahmen die gesamte Konstruktion ab- und neu festschrauben, mit altem "Conductonaut" auf Kühler und IHS (Fehlerquelle! ) 
richtigen Silikonkleber für den IHS nehmen, meine Billiglösung mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber ist fragwürdig und nicht empfehlenswert, nach kurzer Aushärtung und erstem Probelauf war der typische Geruch der Abtrocken-Gase da (stinkt ), dafür spricht ein Temperaturbereich bis 200 Grad. 

Verarbeitung des Conductonaut war ungewohnt für mich, mir reichte bisher gewöhnliche Paste. Bei dieser "Lebendigkeit" des Materials werde ich unweigerlich an T-1000 aus den Terminator Filmen erinnert, die Masse ballt sich aneinander und schlüpfte mir fast als Ganzes vom PCB, man benötigt Grundlagen im Jonglieren. Erstaunt war ich über die Gewichtsrelationen 6 zu 22 Gramm von PCB mit Chip versus IHS, dass der IHS so schwer ist hätte ich nie gedacht, der Rand zum Abkleben ist breiter als ich von Fotos vermutet hatte.


----------



## Gaoshou (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

vllt kann mir hier jmd einen Tipp geben. Ich baue mir derzeit einen neuen Rechner zusammen, alle Teile bis auf das Case sind schon da (das sollte heute kommen).

Ich würde den 6700k auch gerne Köpfen, betrieben wird dieser ersteinmal mit einem Noctua DH15. Später wird dann eine WaKü folgen (dafür Case: Thermaltake Core P5).

Wenn ich den Skylake dann geköpft habe, muss ich diese Metallabdeckung (IHS?) wieder festkleben? Oder kann ich das ganze nur "aufsetzen"? Ich habe mir beim Bauhaus von UHU ein Silikon besorgt das bis 180° Hitzebeständig ist, damit würde ich das ganze ggfs. dann wieder ankleben. 

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist folgender Beitrag:
AnandTech Forums - View Single Post - Delidded my i7-3770K, loaded temperatures drop by 20°C at 4.7GHz

TL : DR - Angeblich kommt die Temperaturverbesserung nur von der reduzierung des Abstands, nicht vom Wechsel der WLP selbst (beim Köpfen).

 Also müsste ja dieses "resting - 0,00mm distance" quasi ein "auflegen" des IHS sein, richtig?

Zitat am Ende:
"Conclusion: The Intel stock CPU TIM is not the reason Ivy Bridge's run hot, and replacing the Intel stock CPU TIM is not the reason a delidded Ivy Bridge runs so much cooler - the benefits of delidding are entirely due to the resultant reduction in gap height between the CPU silicon die and the underside of the IHS."

Ist das Empfehlenswert? Spricht da was gegen die IHS dann nur aufzulegen für den dauerbetrieb?


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

das köpfn alleine bringt schon was....
im prinzip bekommst du die meiste temp reduzierung vom austausch der wlp unterm ihs...
der direkt mount aufs DI bringt nochmal so 5-6°C...so wars bei mir...
hab nen 4770k der geköpft is im einsatz und meinen 4790k mit direktmount.... 
jedoch würde ivh den direktmount für die wakü erst empfehlen da du eventuel die noctua halterung bearbeiten müsstest das dr weit genug runterkommt bis zum DI... bei wakü gibts kits, wie das ek naked mount kit welches ich nutze.... es ist speziel dafür ausgelegt das du prozesoren ohne ihs verbauen kanst


----------



## Gaoshou (20. Januar 2016)

Hey Noxxphox,

vielen dank für die Antwort. Also was ich eigentlich meinte ist Köpfen + neue WLP und dann aber diese Metallabdeckung wieder nur auflegen ohne Silikon, sodass ich nicht wieder künstlich eine "lücke" schaffe. (kein Directmount)

Edit:
Oder meinst du ich müsste dann ohne die Silikonkleberei sogar für die 0,06mm unterschied schon was am Noctua ändern?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe den 3770k geköpft und die Metallabdeckung nur drüber gelegt. Eingespannt und fertig.


----------



## Gaoshou (20. Januar 2016)

Alles klar vielen dank, das mache ich dann auch so


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

also ich habe selbst zuhause den 4770k nur eingespannt... was ivh so für freunde bekannte und im forum hier geköpft habe, ist immer verklebt worden, solang es kein direkt mount wurde...
aber nur einklemmen ist besser, da du gegebenenfalls die wlp tauschn kannst und ihn nicht neu köpfn musst falls du doch auf direktmount umsteigen willst


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Hab sogar schon gelesen, dass einige ihren Heatspreader mit zwei kleinen Streifen doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt haben. Ist zwar nicht die feine englische Art, verhindert bei der Demontage des (möglicherweise nicht all zu kleinen) Kühlers aber, dass dir der HS durch die Gegend fliegt und ggf. am Kühlerboden kleben bleibt.

In meinen Fall will das System ohne Heatspreader auch gar nicht anspringen, hängt höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem (ungleichmäßig verteilten) Gewicht der Kühlers zusammen.
Direct Mount würde ich rein für sich aber jederzeit bevorzugen, wenn es denn von der Montage her hinhaut


----------



## Gaoshou (20. Januar 2016)

Genau das war auch meine Intention den Heatspreader erstmal nur wieder aufzulegen und nicht zu kleben. Ich denke einen DirectMount würde ich dann mit der Wasserkühlung auch machen, da hätte ich ja dann auch belibig Zeit alle Teile zu bestellen. Ich meine man muss es ja auch nicht übertreiben wegen ein paar °C, da ich zu 80-90% sowieso nur an dem Rechner zocke wird sich OC usw in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

garnicht anspringen oder geht gleich danach aus?
weil nicht anspringen wäre merkwürdiug, geht gleiczh wieder auch spricht für nen ofverhead, sprich spalt zwischen kühler und DI is zu gros...
das problem haben 99% der normalen luftkühler da sie darauf nicht ausgelegt sind


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> garnicht anspringen oder geht gleich danach aus?
> weil nicht anspringen wäre merkwürdiug, geht gleiczh wieder auch spricht für nen ofverhead, sprich spalt zwischen kühler und DI is zu gros...
> das problem haben 99% der normalen luftkühler da sie darauf nicht ausgelegt sind



Er lief kurz an, kam aber höchstens bis zum Bootscreen.
Kühler war wie gesagt ein TC14PE, von daher gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass das Gewicht nicht gleichmäßig genug verteilt wurde bzw. der Kühler einfach nicht absolut gerade auf dem DIE auflag.

Mit IHS ist das wie gesagt kein Problem. Nur bei Direct Mount weigert er sich zu booten, unabhängig vom Anpressdruck.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

der läuft heis da stimmt was nicht...
hätest du zu viel anpressdruck würde er garnicht hochfahren oder sich aufhängen...

das klingt sehr deutlich nachm overhead... wie gesagt wenn die wlp platgedrückt ist das reicht nicht... das muss richtig anliegen, sonst ist der spalt zu gros und früher oder später kommt overhead... und die TC14PE halterung kommt nicht bis ganz runter wenn ich mich recht erinere... hatte das problem bei nem kumpel auch und der hat den kühler


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Keine Ahnung.
Ich war mit dem Anschrauben schon mehrmals ganz am Anschlag. Kann gut sein, dass da noch ein ganz dünner Spalt vorhanden war.
Vielleicht klemm ich mir ja doch noch was zwischen, dann kann der krumme IHS wegfallen. Ich frage mich nur, ob bspw. die 0.5mm VGA Kupferplatte von EK (Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter) schon ausreichen würde.
Ansonsten würde ich es einfach mal mit dem Genesis versuchen, vielleicht kriege ich den ja noch ein Stück tiefer.

Kann mir natürlich auch den IHS einfach komplett planschleifen


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

plan schleifen bringt nur 1-3°C

genesis kommt auch nicht bis ganz runter, jemand im forum hat hier deswegen kräftig seinen genesis modifiziert^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Naja, was heißt nur 

Die Oberfläche ist ja auch schon geschliffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging mir eher um die Unterseite, die wegen dem Köpfen noch leicht verzogen ist. Die könnte ich dann samt den Stegen einfach abschleifen, sodass nurnoch eine mehr oder weniger dünne Kupferplatte überbleibt, welche den Spalt zwischen DIE und Kühlerboden überwinden soll.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

achso... jo kla is ne möglichkeit... aber ich denke das bringt nicht nennenwert mehr als das klasische schleifen wie dus gemacht hast


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Ich werds erstmal mit ner separaten Kupferplatte versuchen. Wenn das nichts bringt, kann ich immernoch den IHS ein wenig anpassen. Wollte den so oder so noch mal runter nehmen, da er sich beim Verkleben etwas verschoben hatte.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

solange er gerade sitzt ist das mit dem leicht verschoben eig egal... auser er lässt ich nimemr unterklemmen...das wäre unpraktisch xD


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Hab ja eh den OC-Frame drunter.
Beim Verkleben gings mir auch nur um die Optik ^^
Durch den großen Kühler hatte sich der IHS beim Aufsetzen zum Trocknen etwas verschoben.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

wie den oc frame drunter?
wo drunter? unterm ihs?

ich nutze den oc frame selbnst, hab ja n review dazu verast, finde das ding super


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Der Rahmen kollidiert ja (zumindest bei mir) nicht mit dem HS. Von daher hab ich den Frame einfach erst mal drauf gelassen.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

wie solln der kolidiern?
um das DI ist doch so massig platz... und mitm kühler kann er auch nicht kolidiern... ich verstehe die aussage nichso ganz wie das funktioniern soll mit kolidiern


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Januar 2016)

Wusste ehrlich gesagt auch nichts mit deiner Frage anzufangen 😁

Ist egal, lass gut sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Januar 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Ich war mit dem Anschrauben schon mehrmals ganz am Anschlag. Kann gut sein, dass da noch ein ganz dünner Spalt vorhanden war.



Das klingt für mich so, als würde die Kühlerhalterung unverändert weiter genutzt werden, obwohl die CPU ohne Heatspreader zwei bis drei Millimeter kleiner ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

Ich habe es bisher noch nicht auf den Millimeter genau  gemessen, wie weit das Phanteks-System in solch einem Fall praktisch runterkommt 
Ein Abdruck bei der WLP war jedenfalls zu erkennen. Auch wurde sie zu den Rändern hin verdrängt, weshalb ein Kontakt (wenn ggf. auch nur partiell) grundsätzlich da sein müsste.
In einigen (wenn auch seltenen) Szenarien lief der Rechner ja sogar problemlos in dieser Konstellation. Und dabei war der Kühler soweit ich mich recht entsinne ein klein wenig mehr als handfest angezogen.

Werde es einfach noch mal mit einer Kupferplatte ausprobieren, womöglich fehlt es tatsächlich noch an vollflächigem Kontakt.


----------



## Gaoshou (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Also ich habe am Wochenende "versucht" meinen 6700k zu köpfen. Ich habe das ganze mit der Schraubstock Methode versucht, bin aber an der Hartnäckigkeit des IHS gescheitert, trotz "behämmern" mit später auch mehr kraft als mir lieb war wollte sich dieser nicht lösen.

Da ich sowas vorher noch nie gemacht habe, habe ich den Versuch dann auch abgebrochen und den CPU erst einmal so verbaut.  

Da das ein komplett neuer Rechner wurde (bis auf Graka und NT) und ich den 6700k vorher noch nicht in Betrieb hatte wusste ich natürlich auch nicht ob der überhaupt noch läuft.  Es stellte sich raus das der CPU noch normal lief, allerdings zeigt das Mainboard ( ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger ) lediglich eine Temperatur von 11°C an, und das immer und ohne das diese sich jemals verändert. Auch die mitgelieferte Asus Suite für Lüftersteuerung etc kann die Temp nicht auslesen. Core Temp bekommt was raus, die zahlen sehen auch realistisch aus 60-70°C beim zocken mit dem DH15 auf niedrigster Lüftergeschwindigkeit.

Zweites Problem ist das CPU-Z die Spannung nicht auslesen kann.

Ist an dem CPU da was kaputt gegangen oder fehlt es dem Board einfach an Support für den CPU? Wäre eigentlich nicht so schlimm, allerdings kann ich ohne die Temps die Lüfter nicht automatisch regeln lassen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Januar 2016)

Hast du schonmal ein UEFI Update durchgeführt und den aktuellsten Chipset Treiber installiert?


----------



## Gaoshou (25. Januar 2016)

Laut dem ASUS Ez-Updater war nichts verfügbar. Die Treiber habe ich alle über die CD installiert, aber das Problem tritt ja auch schon im BIOS auf.

Wäre es denn möglich das so ein paar Hammerschläge irgendwie einen Temperatursensor im CPU oder wo der sitzt beschädigen? Oder kann das gar nicht der grund sein?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Januar 2016)

Schau mal besser auf der Seite von ASUS, die Daten von der CD sind immer veraltet.
Solltest da auch direkt mal die UEFI-Version abgleichen, ob sie wirklich auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist.
Sind aktuell eigentlich alle Kerne aktiv?

Rein für sich liegt die Sensorik ja im Chip selbst. Durch ein leichtes "Anköpfen" per Schraubstock dürfte man so schnell eigentlich keinen Defekt hervorrufen können. Es sei denn, du hättest jetzt das PCB auf irgendeine Art und Weise beschädigt...

Je nach dem, wie viel Kraft du schon angewandt hast, wäre es übrigens ratsam, die CPU doch nochmal zu köpfen.
Unter Umständen hat sich nämlich schon etwas der WLP zwischen DIE und IHS verdrängt.


----------



## Intel22nm (25. Januar 2016)

Gaoshou schrieb:


> Ist an dem CPU da was kaputt gegangen oder fehlt es dem Board einfach an Support für den CPU? Wäre eigentlich nicht so schlimm, allerdings kann ich ohne die Temps die Lüfter nicht automatisch regeln lassen.



Finde schon, dass das schlimm wäre, eine ruinierte CPU. Doch solange sie läuft ... Bilder zum Chip ohne IHS mit Beschädigungen findest du im lesenswerten [Guide] Intel Skylake Overclocking Anleitung 6600K 6700K, Zitat:
"*!!WICHTIG!!*
​Das PCB der Skylake CPUs ist deutlich dünner als das der bisherigen  CPUs. Ich rate ausdrücklich davon ab die VICE-Methode (Schraubstock) zu  verwenden, da das PCB sehr schnell beschädigt wird. Ich habe selbst  schon einen 6700K auf dem Gewissen und empfehle euch nur mit einer  dünnen Rasierklinge zu köpfen! Da keine Kondensatoren mehr oben auf dem  PCB liegen ist das Risiko die CPU mit der Rasierklinge zu beschädigen  auch deutlich geringer."​
Basis für CPU Temperaturen wären m.E. immer die Werte im BIOS, auf GUI Ebene würde ich herstellernahe (Mainboard) Software benutzen bzw. bei Intel CPU für Beobachtungen der einzelnen CPU Kerne das Intel Tool XTU, integriert ist ein Last-/Benchmark.

Falls du tatsächlich beim Köpf Versuch etwas beschädigt haben solltest, würde ich "Gebastel" in der Zukunft vermeiden, einfach so lassen ohne weitere Kühler(de)montagen, WLP Experimente usw. ... solange die CPU sauber läuft, taktbar ist etc.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Januar 2016)

für skylake gibts eig die empfehlung den delid mate oder die rasierklinge zu nutzn da das dünnere pcb bei der vice methode leichter brechen kann als bei den bisherigen prozesoren...versuchs mal damit


----------



## Gaoshou (25. Januar 2016)

Ich werde heute Abend mal schauen ob ich eine neue BIOS Version finde, vllt löst die ja mein Problem und es war nur Zufall. 

Der CPU läuft normal ja. Er macht momentan 4,5Ghz bei 1.275V (ca. können auch 1.28 sein), auch auf allen Kernen mit passender Leistung in Benchmarks.



Intel22nm schrieb:


> [....] Basis für CPU Temperaturen wären m.E. immer die Werte im BIOS, auf GUI Ebene würde ich herstellernahe (Mainboard) Software benutzen bzw. bei Intel CPU für Beobachtungen der einzelnen CPU Kerne das Intel Tool XTU, integriert ist ein Last-/Benchmark.
> 
> Falls du tatsächlich beim Köpf Versuch etwas beschädigt haben solltest, würde ich "Gebastel" in der Zukunft vermeiden, einfach so lassen ohne weitere Kühler(de)montagen, WLP Experimente usw. ... solange die CPU sauber läuft, taktbar ist etc.



Ja das dachte ich mir auch, aber schon im BIOS stehen nur die 11°C die sind nicht ändern.

Genau, ich denke auch ich teste erstmal ein BIOS update - vllt war das ganze Zufall. Ansonsten lasse ich den CPU so in Frieden weiter seine Arbeit verrichten


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Januar 2016)

Gaoshou schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend mal schauen ob ich eine neue BIOS Version finde, vllt löst die ja mein Problem und es war nur Zufall.
> 
> Der CPU läuft normal ja. Er macht momentan 4,5Ghz bei 1.275V (ca. können auch 1.28 sein), auch auf allen Kernen mit passender Leistung in Benchmarks.
> 
> ...



naja ich finde das ist die falsche einstellung... sich vorher genauer informieren bzw einen thread aufmachen und fragen hätte gereicht...
weil das die vice methode für skylake nicht sonderlich geeignet ist ist schon durchaus bekannt und nicht nur ich oder intel22nm hätten darauf hingewiesen


----------



## Gaoshou (26. Januar 2016)

Du weißt doch gar nicht ob und wie ich mich informiert habe 

Das war mir durchaus bewusst. Ich habe auch die passenden Rasierklingen etc zuhause, mich aber dann dafür entschieden es ersteinmal mit dem Schraubstock zu versuchen. Es hätte auch ohne Probleme geklappt, nur hat das Intel-Klebe Zeug nicht nachgegeben und mehr Kraft wollte ich dem CPU dann nicht mehr zumuten.

Ein BIOS Update auf 1401, hat übrigens nicht geholfen. Weiterhin werden nur 11°C angezeigt ( CPU-Z zeigt jetzt aber endlich die Spannung an  ), also könnte das ganze wirklich ein CPU Problem sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Januar 2016)

So, nochmal eine kurze Rückmeldung bezüglich dem Phanteks auf dem geköpften 4570:

Habe mir mittlerweile mal die 0.5mm dicke Kupferplatte von EK besorgt und zwischen DIE und Kühler geklemmt.
Das System bootet nun wieder ganz normal, der übergangsweise noch benötigte Heatspreader kann somit also wegfallen. Scheint wohl wirklich noch ein minimaler Spalt vorhanden gewesen zu sein.

Auch ist die Temperatur gegenüber dem Betrieb mit (geschliffenem) HS noch mal eine ganzes Stück gesunken. Nach 15 Minuten SmallFTF habe ich nun 47°C anstatt von 55°C, die Investition hat sich also auf jeden Fall gelohnt!


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. April 2016)

Kurz und knackig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkGASegVRiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. April 2016)

Da freue ich mich doch schon mal auf meinen 6700k  Wenn das auch so leicht geht wie beim 3770k.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. April 2016)

Kein Plan ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich habe jetzt mal endlich gewagt meine CPU I7 4790K zu köpfen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann ich als WLP auf den Chip Flüssigmetall drauf tun?

Und wie siehts mit dem OC Frame von Caseking aus?

Passt das auf mein MPower Max AC?
Weil dann könnt ich den Headspreader weglassen.

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (30. April 2016)

Hut ab einen haswell mit der klinge zu köpfen, da muss man wissen von welcher Seite man rangeht  
Auf den die kommt die LM, aber schmier am besten konventionelle Wlp auf die simds daneben als Schutz.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. April 2016)

Als Schutz wollt ich revel klarlack verwenden 

Ach ja und wlp ist coollaboratory ultra die greift halt den Headspreader etwas an sowie den Alphacool Wasserkühler. Da ist jetzt ne schwarze Verfärbung drauf.

Is net schlimm oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------

